# pro hopper v/s black magic



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

lets see now....post your pics up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 09:50 PM~14905005
> *lets see now....post your pics up
> *


U FIRST :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

uploading video


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14905080
> *uploading video
> *


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

blue ls from rollerz only....
single pro hopper piston 12 batteries chrome undercarriage with candy paint...

purple lincoln tc has bmh piston 14 batteries......

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61923970


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905177
> *blue ls from rollerz only....
> single pro hopper piston 12 batteries chrome undercarriage with candy paint...
> 
> ...



english or spanglish please......ok thanks!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

oops


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

more to come in the next few weeks....

we will have 3 cars out pro hopper equiped


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BLUE LS LOOKS ASS HEAVY...........DANCES ALOT N COMES DOWN SLOW..............................U SHOULD FIND A BETTER VID TO POST IF U WANNA EARN BROWNIE POINTS! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

UP AND DOWN............NO FLOATING......HALF THE BATTS.........


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

brownie points....hahaha i help build that car....

heavy???hell no u wanna see heavy


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SANTA ANA


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NO WEIGHT!!..................BUILT RIGHT!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:18 PM~14905347
> *UP AND DOWN............NO FLOATING......HALF THE BATTS.........
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:21 PM~14905379
> *SANTA ANA
> 
> 
> ...



that shits worken everytime i see it ever thought of gettin more stroke in ther rear looks like she can get up alot better?


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:25 PM~14905428
> *that shits worken everytime i see it ever thought of gettin more stroke in ther rear looks like she can get up alot better?
> *


YEP...BUT IM KEEPIN IT 100% STREET.........TRU STREET CAR


----------



## Dannyboy sgv (Jul 7, 2009)

that's a clean ass cutty ese


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:28 PM~14905464
> *YEP...BUT IM KEEPIN IT 100% STREET.........TRU STREET CAR
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BMH PISTON PUMP/KOOLAID COILS/HOME MADE MOTORS/CYLINDERS FROM BERNIE/GATES HOSES/MARZOCCHI GEAR/

OWNER BUILT









:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dannyboy sgv_@Aug 27 2009, 10:33 PM~14905525
> *that's a clean ass cutty ese
> *


GRACIAS!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NOPE....NO DANCING REAR ENDS HERE!...NO CHAINS, JUST SHOCKS..........BUILDS PRESSURE EVERY LICK............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:27 PM~14905449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID U GO HOMIE?? :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DID I MENTION I WON KING OF CALI IN MY CLASS???

WAS INSPECTED FOR WEIGHT N BATTS.................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LETS NOT GET SHIT TWISTED........I CAN ALSO MAKE THE CAR WORK WITH OTHER COMPONENTS.....ITS NOT JUST PUMPS N COILS......BUILDER IS EVERYTHING..............


----------



## Dannyboy sgv (Jul 7, 2009)

Straight ponkado like a leva on his on post, your a foo ese. Why you have 2 do him like that homes? Haha


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*lol.. i never get tired of them videos Chris :biggrin: *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

DOUBLE PUMP STREET :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

SINGLE PUMP STREET :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 27 2009, 11:07 PM~14905801
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

WHO WANTS SOME??? :0


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:12 PM~14905831
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> WHO WANTS SOME??? :0
> *


Thats right! What up Chris :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dannyboy sgv+Aug 27 2009, 10:49 PM~14905673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: SUP!................UMMMMMMMMMM...WATCHERS GETN A LIL UPSET.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 27 2009, 11:13 PM~14905846
> *Thats right! What up Chris  :biggrin:
> *


OH JUST BULLSHITTN IN THIS TOPIC THAT HOMIE INVITED ME INTO......... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 28 2009, 01:07 AM~14905801
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THIS CAR.JERRY YOU SHOULD SHIP IT TO MY HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bmh all day every day :biggrin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dannyboy sgv (Jul 7, 2009)

What's up any more vids


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14905565
> *NOPE....NO DANCING REAR ENDS HERE!...NO CHAINS, JUST SHOCKS..........BUILDS PRESSURE EVERY LICK............
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dannyboy sgv_@Aug 27 2009, 11:20 PM~14905915
> *What's up any more vids
> *








:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 





BLACKMAGIC#1


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

double black magic pistons 12 batts


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ANOTHER!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MUFASA, LASVEGASROLLERZ, eric6one9, 4_PLAY!, ctrl


DID I MAKE MY POINT??? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DONT NEED WEIGHT.....OR 14 OR 12 OR 10 OR 8 BATTS.............


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 12:38 AM~14906066
> *DONT NEED WEIGHT.....OR 14 OR 12 OR 10 OR 8 BATTS.............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

what point holmes???

that your car hits 40....i gave u props that your shit works....but the topic is pro hopper v/s black magic ...



and aint nobody no leva.................fuck does that shit gotta come in at???this is about the equipment its always some ass who has to turn shit around...

mufasa your shit works...ive never ever said it didnt...and your right its 50 percent parts 50 percent builder......

i guess ill have to tear down my shit on video and save it for you at supershow....so you can nose up to my ride

single pump 8 batteries


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14906094
> *what point holmes???
> 
> that your car hits 40....i gave u props that your shit works....but the topic is pro hopper v/s black magic ...
> ...


U CANT DO IT WITH LESS??


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

im sure i could....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14906116
> *im sure i could....
> *


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

well homie its all in fun and games...i live this shit and who ever wins as long as we make it home to our families at the end of the night thats all that matters....

im out this piece till tomorrow....buenos noches


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:34 PM~14905530
> *BMH PISTON PUMP/KOOLAID COILS/HOME MADE MOTORS/CYLINDERS FROM BERNIE/GATES HOSES/MARZOCCHI GEAR/
> 
> OWNER BUILT
> ...


NOBODY CARES ANYMORE MUFASA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I DONT KNOW ABOUT U..............BUT I STAY PUTTIN IN WORK,,,,,,


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 11:49 PM~14906134
> *NOBODY CARES ANYMORE MUFASA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U DO CUZ UR HERE............................NOW GO BACK 2 BED B4 I PUT U BACK ON THE LIST :angry:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:50 PM~14906145
> *U DO CUZ UR HERE............................NOW GO BACK 2 BED B4 I PUT U BACK ON THE LIST :angry:
> *


 :0  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 11:56 PM~14906169
> *:0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 27 2009, 11:07 PM~14905801
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


props on the regal jerry! We need more real street cars around like urs!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 12:03 AM~14906208
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Urs too chris!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

bmh


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 12:38 AM~14906066
> *DONT NEED WEIGHT.....OR 14 OR 12 OR 10 OR 8 BATTS.............
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like that..clean street and show.love them sliding rags.verry nice.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 01:38 AM~14906066
> *DONT NEED WEIGHT.....OR 14 OR 12 OR 10 OR 8 BATTS.............
> 
> 
> ...



I MUST SAY HANDS DOWN,MUFASA HAS THE BADDEST SINGLE PUMP IN THE COUNTRY FOR WHAT LITTLE THE CAR HAS IN IT.MAD PROPS HOMIE.AND IT SUPER CLEAN. :worship:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 28 2009, 07:32 AM~14907505
> *I MUST SAY HANDS DOWN,MUFASA HAS THE BADDEST SINGLE PUMP IN THE COUNTRY FOR WHAT LITTLE THE CAR HAS IN IT.MAD PROPS HOMIE.AND IT SUPER CLEAN. :worship:
> *


and your single is nothing to clown on. 


mufasa's car will always be one of the best IMO 

any moron with a few grand can put a street car on the bumper. but to keep it on the bumper day in and day out takes a little more.... and we all know mufasa is not your run of the mill moron. :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy+Aug 28 2009, 07:13 AM~14907376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: 


ANYWAY.........ENOUGH BOUT MINE............LETS SEE SOME PH CARS AND WHAT THEY GOT IN THE TRUNK!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Everyone already seen my old shit from 1995 . I got the new dancer that will out do sweet n low by a long shot . But not finish yet. We super bisy here in san antonio .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 28 2009, 12:22 AM~14906306
> *Urs too chris!
> *


 :cheesy: HOW U BEEN HOMIE!?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MUFASA-- thier is always gonna be some haters-- youve been knowin that.. SO- jus laugh at em- and say fuc it.. WHEN SOMEBODY SHOWS A SINGLE PUMP on 6 batteries doin what yours does- then take it to the garage- AND MAKE EM HATE SOME MORE


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

BMH


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14908391
> *:cheesy: HOW U BEEN HOMIE!?
> *


Same ol chit dogg!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14908388
> *Everyone already seen my old shit from 1995 . I got the new dancer that will out do sweet n low by a long shot . But not finish yet.  We super bisy here in san antonio .
> *


Sup airboy? Ur gonna build a real low low agian?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:34 PM~14905530
> *BMH PISTON PUMP/KOOLAID COILS/HOME MADE MOTORS/CYLINDERS FROM BERNIE/GATES HOSES/MARZOCCHI GEAR/
> 
> OWNER BUILT
> ...



that motors got a kick back like watchers 9mm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S... USE THE KING'S OF HYDRAULICS... BMH.._


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:12 AM~14909815
> *that motors got a kick back like watchers 9mm
> *


And i bet ur gonna try and explian all about it too huh? Lmao


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2009, 10:47 AM~14908818
> *MUFASA-- thier is always gonna be some haters-- youve been knowin that.. SO- jus laugh at em- and say fuc it.. WHEN SOMEBODY SHOWS  A SINGLE PUMP on 6 batteries doin what yours does- then take it to the garage- AND MAKE EM HATE SOME MORE
> *


cheerleader


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 11:16 AM~14909869
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S... USE THE KING'S OF HYDRAULICS... BMH..
> *



uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14906066
> *DONT NEED WEIGHT.....OR 14 OR 12 OR 10 OR 8 BATTS.............
> 
> 
> ...


Ah chris now you just showing off. Nah but BMH allll daaay. Big Al said it....?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14910772
> *cheerleader
> *




CHEERLEADER :twak: 

Swiph has cars on the street!!!! He isn't the cheerleader he has cheerleaders!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905177
> *blue ls from rollerz only....
> single pro hopper piston 12 batteries chrome undercarriage with candy paint...
> 
> ...


there i fixed it for ya tommy


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905177
> *blue ls from rollerz only....
> single pro hopper piston 12 batteries chrome undercarriage with candy paint...
> 
> ...



mouth gunns my shit is ten batteries bmh piston no weight hangin with that pro flopper with 400 lbz in the trunk so get this shit right u do a lot of lyin :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 11:40 AM~14910196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Straight up the butt!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

do'n the black magic 2step


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 11:40 AM~14910952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Rick looks like he's doing the pee pee dance!! LMAO People on dial up won't get it!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

.

black magic singel pump.. :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 12:51 PM~14911063
> *Rick looks like he's doing the pee pee dance!! LMAO People on dial up won't get it!!!
> *


All of y'all get back to work before I tell the boss.... Ron!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 28 2009, 12:04 PM~14911195
> *All of y'all get back to work before I tell the boss.... Ron!
> *




Multi-tasking at its finest JR!! Don't be jealous, LMAO jk!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

mouth gunns u run ur mouth to much always lyin so when u get that havey ass wangon done im callin u out again my wifes purp lin with 10 battery no fatbitch . i mean 14 battery if u tell it. so 8 day end 4 months ago o u better get it ready soon becuz i hate for u to get clown by a girl she will be on the switch soon as u get ur shit done


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

my shit should be done in 3 days...so ill make a house call albert...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14908391
> *:cheesy: HOW U BEEN HOMIE!?
> *



i just found out about the lill monkey......we cannot argue anymore....
i must ignore you from now on :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Didn't you say that like 2 months ago??????


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 12:22 PM~14911404
> *i just found out about the lill monkey......we cannot argue anymore....
> i must ignore you from now on :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 12:51 PM~14911070
> *.
> 
> black magic singel pump.. :0
> *



:0 wheres happy at :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMEyrRjVYSg


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 11:16 AM~14909869
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S... USE THE KING'S OF HYDRAULICS... BMH..
> *


I THOUGHT TODD USES STREETLIFE PRODUCT???


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 01:33 PM~14911541
> *I THOUGHT TODD USES STREETLIFE PRODUCT???
> *



same thing  well the pictures different :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

same owners


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 01:22 PM~14911404
> *i just found out about the lill monkey......we cannot argue anymore....
> i must ignore you from now on :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: what did u hear???

:angry: SOMEONE TALKN SHIT??? :angry:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Aug 28 2009, 12:35 PM~14910886
> *mouth gunns my shit is ten batteries bmh piston no weight hangin with that pro flopper with 400 lbz in the trunk so get this shit right u do a lot of lyin :biggrin:
> *


STOP FUCKING CRYING CUZ YOU AINT ON THE BUMPER!!!! YOU CRY TOO MUCH.
JUST FUCKING HOPP. WEIGHT NO WEIGHT AINT NO RULES TO THIS SHIT WHATEVER IT TAKES TO GET ON THE BUMPER AND GRAB THAT WIN.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 12:34 PM~14910860
> *there i fixed it for ya tommy
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKIN BOUT I HAVE VIDEO OF YOU TOWING YOUR SHIT IN TOWN...... WHO GIVES A FUK IF IT DRIVES OR NOT???


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 12:39 PM~14911631
> *STOP FUCKING CRYING CUZ YOU AINT ON THE BUMPER!!!! YOU CRY TOO MUCH.
> JUST FUCKING HOPP. WEIGHT NO WEIGHT AINT NO RULES TO THIS SHIT WHATEVER IT TAKES TO GET ON THE BUMPER AND GRAB THAT WIN.
> *



Thank god Angels here to get your back Tommy!!! WHO KNEW YOU WERE TIGHT LIKE THAT!!!!  

hmmmm....I seem to remember you bitching about tire sizes!!!! Who's crying NOW?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 12:43 PM~14911693
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKIN BOUT I HAVE VIDEO OF YOU TOWING YOUR SHIT IN TOWN...... WHO GIVES A FUK IF IT DRIVES OR NOT???
> *



Thats alright at least we don't have video/pictures of our shit being towed onto a trailer!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 01:20 PM~14911390
> * my shit should be done in 3 days...so ill make a house call albert... *


i hope so iv been waitin like 6 month aready but what another 2 months. and lets hope it a street car not a radical like i said before pump for pump pro flopper ant got shit but if u add weight and proflopper its goin to go to the bumper but u cant do it with out that shit so we will see if ur tellin the truth monthgunns and its bad when u got to weight ur single to do 35 .


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:47 PM~14911734
> *Thats alright at least we don't have video/pictures of our shit being towed onto a trailer!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 owned


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

o sanp n axel mouth gunns had to go get his daddy ......


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:45 PM~14911715
> *Thank god Angels here to get your back Tommy!!! WHO KNEW YOU WERE TIGHT LIKE THAT!!!!
> 
> hmmmm....I seem to remember you bitching about tire sizes!!!! Who's crying NOW??  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

o sanp n axel mouth gunns had to go get his daddy ......


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:47 PM~14911734
> *Thats alright at least we don't have video/pictures of our shit being towed onto a trailer!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ouch that hurts


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: .TODD, 73ChevCaprice, V'SKUSTOMS, el chamuco, boogie21man, GARCIA CUSTOMS, Mrs. Black Magic, THE REAL BIG M, REYXTC


:cheesy: ut ohhh


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:45 PM~14911715
> *Thank god Angels here to get your back Tommy!!! WHO KNEW YOU WERE TIGHT LIKE THAT!!!!
> 
> hmmmm....I seem to remember you bitching about tire sizes!!!! Who's crying NOW??  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA IM PRETTY SURE TG CAN HANDLE HIS OWN!! AND I AINT BITCHING OR CRYIN IM CLOWNING AND I STILL AM YOU WONT CATCH ME WITH FUCKIN MUBB SLAPIN JOHN DEER WEARIN CARSON CAR HAULOR TRAILOR TIRES IM JUST SAYING WOULD YOU GO TO THE MALL WITH LEATARDS AND COLORED SOCKS LOOKING LIKE DEBBIE GIBSON???


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

I THINK WE SHOULD GIVE THIS TOPIC BACK AND MOVE THIS BACK OVER TO THE VEGAS TOPIC!!!! 

TOMMY KNEW WHAT HE WAS DOING WHEN HE POSTED THIS TOPIC!!! HE WOULDN'T BE HE FIRST!! 

COME ON PH EQUIPT CARS WHERE YOU AT, WE SHOWED YOU OURS NOW WHERE'S YOURS??????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:47 PM~14911734
> *Thats alright at least we don't have video/pictures of our shit being towed onto a trailer!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH YES YOU DO CUZ I TOW MY SHIT EVERYWHERE I AINT STUPID!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 12:53 PM~14911813
> *HAHAHAHA IM PRETTY SURE TG CAN HANDLE HIS OWN!! AND I AINT BITCHING OR CRYIN IM CLOWNING AND I STILL AM YOU WONT CATCH ME WITH FUCKIN MUBB SLAPIN JOHN DEER WEARIN CARSON CAR HAULOR TRAILOR TIRES IM JUST SAYING WOULD YOU GO TO THE MALL WITH LEATARDS AND COLORED SOCKS LOOKING LIKE DEBBIE GIBSON???
> *


Not sure you guys seem to flood the topic's at the same time, thats what I call back up!!! LOL

LMFAO!!! That's hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14911831
> *HAHAHAH YES YOU DO CUZ I TOW MY SHIT EVERYWHERE I AINT STUPID!!!!
> *



That's not what I mean't!!! LOL Let's see if anyone else gets it!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U NEED A TOW TRUCK 2 TOW UR CAR ONTO A TRAILER????


WTF????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:56 PM~14911837
> *Not sure you guys seem to flood the topic's at the same time, thats what I call back up!!! LOL
> 
> LMFAO!!! That's hilarious!!!!!!
> *


WELL I AINT BACKIN NO ONE UP IM JUST SAYIN STOP FUCKIN CRYIN AND HOPP.
PERIOD AND YOU NEVER ANSWERED IF U WOULD GO TO THE MALL LIKE THAT???


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:58 PM~14911863
> *That's not what I mean't!!! LOL Let's see if anyone else gets it!!!!
> *


OH YA HAHAHHAHAHA THATS CUZ I LOST SOME TRANNY FLUID AND HAD TO GET A BOOST SO WHAT. SHIT HAPPENS BUT I STILL DONT HAVE ROCK CLIMING TIRES HAHAHAHAHB


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 01:48 PM~14911032
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOL pro hopper slopper . 
Vic is cool , but never won a title . So it aint no pro hopper stopper . Periode .


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 02:00 PM~14911873
> *U NEED A TOW TRUCK 2 TOW UR CAR ONTO A TRAILER????
> WTF????
> *


FUCK NO MY SHIT DRIVES I JUST BROKE A SEAL ON MY TRANNY AND SOME OF IT LEAKED OUT AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW ANGEL ILL HELP YOU.. :angry:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:56 PM~14911837
> *Not sure you guys seem to flood the topic's at the same time, thats what I call back up!!! LOL
> 
> LMFAO!!! That's hilarious!!!!!!
> *


i didnt know mini truckers were into lowriding???

we stopped hopping on 5 stars a long time ago


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Pro Hopper!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2009, 01:07 PM~14911963
> *LOL pro hopper slopper .
> Vic is cool , but never won a title . So it aint no pro hopper stopper . Periode .
> *


you got that right!!!  dont let me bring out the black magic killer ron never recovered!!! :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 03:14 PM~14912055
> *you got that right!!!    dont let me bring out the black magic killer ron never recovered!!! :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: What up happy , where have you been bro? You got somthin up your sleeve or what??


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

angelboy is my friend ..yes but back up no...i think not...and look whos talking...all your liitle pee ons come right in here talking shit....


oohhh albert its my b day today...bbq homie u game???


back to this...

pro hopper equiped single pump street car.........








with chrome undercarriage
and a 350
black magic has nothing cleaner and doesnt have a single pump to beat it.....


and yes im talking about one of my members cars cause i helped build it...when my wagon is out im calling all of you out.....so get to the drawing board and build something single now....and lets drive too

its damn bad the black magics employee says hes not even running black magic in his car...........


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

this shit getting hectic :cheesy:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

So Tommy I have a questions lets see if you respond!!!! So if Roller's out here is so PRO Prohopper why did some of your prospecting member's just come through my door?????? Did they not get the memo from Daddy????


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

This sounds like some personal shit... Hating on BMH :dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

After a nice BM serving , I drag my shit out of the pit.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

my prospecting members....thats funny cause we have a car with black magic in his trunk....and alot of my club bROthers run bmh....as far as las vegas rollerz only...
our three hoppers run pro hopper....


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 01:08 PM~14911969
> *i didnt know mini truckers were into lowriding???
> 
> we stopped hopping on 5 stars a long time ago
> *



Ya I am a minitrucker at heart!! Like most in here!! Last time I checked you just got into hopping a year ago, by those standards I would consider you a NEWBEE!!! :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 02:14 PM~14912055
> *you got that right!!!    dont let me bring out the black magic killer ron never recovered!!! :0  :0
> *



:wow:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 01:08 PM~14911968
> *FUCK NO MY SHIT DRIVES I JUST BROKE A SEAL ON MY TRANNY AND SOME OF IT LEAKED OUT AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW ANGEL ILL HELP YOU.. :angry:
> *



I CALL BULLSHIT!! But thats okay Angel you know you have a special place in my heart for ya!!! Ya just like you broke lugnuts FAGAZI!! lol


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: .TODD, lolow, Hannibal Lector, Oodie, THE REAL BIG M, S10lifted, CASTILLO FAM, whores_revenge, THE CUSTOMIZER, Mrs. Black Magic, Hoss805, maico805, low4life68lac, montecarlo1987ls, dougy83, B Town Fernie, jgutierrez1949, LASVEGASROLLERZ, ABEL760



:0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 02:22 PM~14912164
> *Ya I am a minitrucker at heart!! Like most in here!! Last time I checked you just got into hopping a year ago, by those standards I would consider you a NEWBEE!!!  :0
> *


your right i did just get into hopping 2 years ago....

but remember ive been lowriding 13s on the streets of las vegas before ron was even around here.....so try again


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2009, 02:18 PM~14912117
> *After a nice BM serving , I drag my shit out of the pit.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUCK :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 02:27 PM~14912231
> *:0
> *


CHANGE OF HEART?? :scrutinize:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 02:27 PM~14912231
> *:0
> *


bmh equipped pumps ha...not in our shit.....you wont find nothing black magic in our trunks...mine donald or alexs....EVER


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14910448
> *And i bet ur gonna try and explian all about it too huh? Lmao
> *



nope..i just know the parts that make it lol...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 LOTSA HATE IN THIS TOPIC :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 01:14 PM~14912055
> *you got that right!!!    dont let me bring out the black magic killer ron never recovered!!! :0  :0
> *



WE'LL GIVE YOU CONGRATS ON THAT ONE WIN!! I'll see if I can find the pic's of your BMH equipt pumps!!!!!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, ABEL760, AMUFASA, Hannibal Lector, Mrs. Black Magic, Hoss805, maico805, dougy83, Oodie, jgutierrez1949, B Town Fernie, low4life68lac, lolow, THE REAL BIG M, S10lifted, CASTILLO FAM, montecarlo1987ls
:uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 02:30 PM~14912277
> *bmh equipped pumps  ha...not in our shit.....you wont find nothing black magic in our trunks...mine donald or alexs...<span style=\'color:red\'> period*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

This is getting hot like lava flow. I'm shutting this down. Where's the mods when you need them. J/P.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 02:32 PM~14912303
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, ABEL760, AMUFASA, Hannibal Lector, Mrs. Black Magic, Hoss805, maico805, dougy83, Oodie, jgutierrez1949, B Town Fernie, low4life68lac, lolow, THE REAL BIG M, S10lifted, CASTILLO FAM, montecarlo1987ls
> :uh:
> *


???????????????


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

IM NOT ALLOWED TO ARGUE WITH YOU....HAHAHAH


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 02:32 PM~14912303
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, ABEL760, AMUFASA, Hannibal Lector, Mrs. Black Magic, Hoss805, maico805, dougy83, Oodie, jgutierrez1949, B Town Fernie, low4life68lac, lolow, THE REAL BIG M, S10lifted, CASTILLO FAM, montecarlo1987ls
> :uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ+Aug 28 2009, 01:22 PM~14912156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Seems CONTRADICTING!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 02:34 PM~14912333
> *IM NOT ALLOWED TO ARGUE WITH YOU....HAHAHAH
> *


UR NOT ALLOWED TO LAUGH AT ME EITHER :angry:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 02:31 PM~14912295
> *:0 LOTSA HATE IN THIS TOPIC :0
> *


tell watcher no finger prints


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 02:35 PM~14912351
> *tell watcher no finger prints
> *


SHIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT............HE ALREADY KNOWS............THATS WHY HE HOLDS THE STRAP!

TECHNICALLY I DONT THINK HE CAN BE TRIED FOR MURDER :cheesy:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 01:29 PM~14912272
> *CHANGE OF HEART?? :scrutinize:
> *



Naw I just messed up!!! LOL


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Aug 28 2009, 01:11 PM~14912019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FINALLY!!!!!! Thanks Gilby!!!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 02:32 PM~14912308
> *that's why your shit dont work.. period
> *



YOUR RIGHT OUR SHIT DONT WORK....GET YOUR CAR BACK ON THE ROAD DOUGHBOY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(LASVEGASROLLERZ @ Aug 28 2009, 02:32 PM) 
19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, ABEL760, *AMUFASA*, Hannibal Lector, Mrs. Black Magic, Hoss805, maico805, dougy83, Oodie, jgutierrez1949, B Town Fernie, low4life68lac, lolow, THE REAL BIG M, S10lifted, CASTILLO FAM, montecarlo1987ls



> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 03:32 PM~14912314
> *???????????????
> *



shit red alert, red alert, we have a imposter in here


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 11:40 AM~14910196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 02:43 PM~14912438
> *QUOTE(LASVEGASROLLERZ @ Aug 28 2009, 02:32 PM)
> 19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, ABEL760, AMUFASA, Hannibal Lector, Mrs. Black Magic, Hoss805, maico805, dougy83, Oodie, jgutierrez1949, B Town Fernie, low4life68lac, lolow, THE REAL BIG M, S10lifted, CASTILLO FAM, montecarlo1987ls
> ...



:yessad: :burn: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14912408
> *YOUR RIGHT OUR SHIT DONT WORK....GET YOUR CAR BACK ON THE ROAD DOUGHBOY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 the pot calling the kettle black.. :rofl: 

dont you remember my shit is at the pawn shop :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 12:31 PM~14910828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bmh allday everyday :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 02:43 PM~14912438
> *QUOTE(LASVEGASROLLERZ @ Aug 28 2009, 02:32 PM)
> 19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, ABEL760, AMUFASA, Hannibal Lector, Mrs. Black Magic, Hoss805, maico805, dougy83, Oodie, jgutierrez1949, B Town Fernie, low4life68lac, lolow, THE REAL BIG M, S10lifted, CASTILLO FAM, montecarlo1987ls
> ...


THATS WHAT I WAS SAYING


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14912251
> *your right i did just get into hopping 2 years ago....
> 
> but remember ive been lowriding 13s on the streets of las vegas before ron was even around here.....so try again
> *



Who's was talking about RON???? I never recall a lowrider outside my house on Sunday when you came to shoot shit with Ron!!! Usually it was your grandma's ride or your "ride of the week" LOL hmm.... maybe my memory serves me wrong!! I'm a woman I can take it!!!!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 02:45 PM~14912461
> *:0  :0  :0 the pot calling the kettle black.. :rofl:
> 
> dont you remember my shit is at the pawn shop  :roflmao:
> *


I NEVERE SAID THAT SHIT,,,,,,
AND MY SHIT IS ON THE ROAD....IM WAITNING ON MY UPPERS AND IM OUT THERE


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14906066
> *DONT NEED WEIGHT.....OR 14 OR 12 OR 10 OR 8 BATTS.............
> 
> 
> ...


mufasa's car will blow that street car away frm ph in looks and in hopping :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's not talk about ron, cuz he's gonna think of something and shut this shit down. I'm pretty sure he's got sumtin up his sleeves.
Hey Jessica. Multitaskin here too, dumpin trash, driving and texting.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 02:24 PM~14912193
> *I CALL BULLSHIT!! But thats okay Angel you know you have a special place in my heart for ya!!! Ya just like you broke lugnuts FAGAZI!! lol
> *


I KNOW I DO.. THE PART THAT HATES ME HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! BUT YES I DID LEAK OUT MY TRANNY FLUID :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 02:35 PM~14912351
> *tell watcher no finger prints
> *


PUT YOUR FINGER IN YOUR CULO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _BMH..ALL DAY EVERY DAY..._


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 02:54 PM~14912573
> *PUT YOUR FINGER IN YOUR CULO
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD PUT IT IN YOUR TRANSMISSION.. YOU KNO TO STOP THAT LEAK


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 03:39 PM~14912402
> *FINALLY!!!!!! Thanks Gilby!!!
> *




Ha , Ima send you a Pro Hopper sticker for free Just for being cool .


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's not talk about ron, cuz he's gonna think of something and shut this shit down. I'm pretty sure he's got sumtin up his sleeves.
Hey Jessica. Multitaskin here too, dumpin trash, driving and texting.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 28 2009, 02:14 PM~14912836
> *Let's not talk about ron, cuz he's gonna think of something and shut this shit down. I'm pretty sure he's got sumtin up his sleeves.
> Hey Jessica. Multitaskin here too, dumpin trash, driving and texting.
> *



Amy sent those arms out today call me to square up!!!  

Hell ya I love a man that can muli-task!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Well by the looks of this thread it looks like its Pro Hopper all day.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Shit I hope Ron doesn't see that. Yeah I know Raygene, that's why she married me.















































Cuz I work, cook, clean and wash the clothes.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2009, 03:17 PM~14912868
> *Well by the looks of this thread it looks like its Pro Hopper all day.
> *


 :rofl: you smoke'n the same shit as tommy :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 03:24 PM~14912964
> *:rofl: you smoke'n the same shit as tommy :0
> *


SEE THATS HATER SHIT THATS LIKE SAYIN YOUR CAR DID 74 OH WAIT IT DID HAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 28 2009, 12:28 PM~14910772
> *cheerleader
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 03:26 PM~14912994
> *SEE THATS HATER SHIT THATS LIKE SAYIN YOUR CAR DID 74 OH WAIT IT DID HAHAHAHAHHAA
> *


74" :dunno: my shit only does 60" :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2009, 03:17 PM~14912868
> *Well by the looks of this thread it looks like its Pro Hopper all day.
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 03:56 PM~14913359
> *74" :dunno: my shit only does 60" :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2009, 12:33 PM~14910856
> *CHEERLEADER  :twak:
> 
> Swiph has cars on the street!!!! He isn't the cheerleader he has cheerleaders!!!
> *


FUC IT RON- let em yap - shit is funny as fuc to me.. Ill be in PUEBLO-- will he?? 
It aint like its some far ass drive


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 28 2009, 03:56 PM~14913362
> *
> *


I could help prohopper out with postng some of my old buckets.... but only getting a few hops out of the heads is just BS. 



ITS BLACk MAGIC %100 for me here on out. well till ron breaths more Phosgene acid and dies  crazy cracker :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 04:02 PM~14913447
> *I could help prohopper out with postng some of my old buckets.... but only getting a few hops out of the heads is just BS.
> ITS BLACk MAGIC %100 for me here on out. well till ron breaths more Phosgene acid and dies    crazy cracker  :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP!!! :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2009, 04:00 PM~14913422
> *FUC IT RON- let em yap - shit is funny as fuc to me.. Ill be in PUEBLO-- will he??
> It aint like its some far ass drive
> *


 :0 :0 


SUP SWIPH! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 04:29 PM~14913775
> *OH SNAP!!! :0  :0
> *


yep, talked to ron the other day... its on :cheesy: and i think i have enough rep on here people know i dont play!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 04:02 PM~14913447
> *I could help prohopper out with postng some of my old buckets.... but only getting a few hops out of the heads is just BS.
> ITS BLACk MAGIC %100 for me here on out. well till ron breaths more Phosgene acid and dies    crazy cracker  :biggrin:
> *




I RUN 100 percent PITBULL how ever my cylinders are BMH never had a problem and ive abused them no leaks no bending but if i had to pick a company to choose i would go BMH  


:wow: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA&feature=related


this might be a nail in the coffin


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 28 2009, 04:38 PM~14913912
> *I RUN 100 percent PITBULL how ever my cylinders are BMH never had a problem and ive abused them no leaks no bending but if i had to pick a company to choose i would go BMH
> :wow:
> 
> ...


dont get me wrong i have %100 respect for brent and what he has done for the game. and IMO brent and ron are the only two shops to consider.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 04:30 PM~14913792
> *:0  :0
> SUP SWIPH! :biggrin:
> *


  

Not much-- Jus checcin out the excitement I missed today- wish I could have been in here doin some cheerleading since I dont have nothin to hopp. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2009, 04:49 PM~14914030
> *
> 
> Not much-- Jus checcin out the excitement I missed today- wish I could have been in here doin some cheerleading since I dont have nothin to hopp. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah..y ur car aint up in here???....i know u got pix


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 28 2009, 04:38 PM~14913912
> *I RUN 100 percent PITBULL how ever my cylinders are BMH never had a problem and ive abused them no leaks no bending but if i had to pick a company to choose i would go BMH
> :wow:
> 
> ...


THE ONE ON THE RIGHT OF THE SCREEN GOT THAT ASS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 04:52 PM~14914071
> *THE ONE ON THE RIGHT  OF THE SCREEN GOT THAT ASS
> *


arent both these bmh equipped?


----------



## eOSOz (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14905530
> *BMH PISTON PUMP/KOOLAID COILS/HOME MADE MOTORS/CYLINDERS FROM BERNIE/GATES HOSES/MARZOCCHI GEAR/
> 
> OWNER BUILT
> ...





dam homie... bowin down over here... when i go back 2 cali, if i go thru la im stopin by ur house so u can teach me


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eOSOz_@Aug 28 2009, 05:01 PM~14914178
> *dam homie... bowin down over here... when i go back 2 cali, if i go thru la im stopin by ur house so u can teach me
> *


 :cheesy: DAMN................THANKS HOMIE................ :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 04:51 PM~14914051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yeah..y ur car aint up in here???....i know u got pix
> *


I dont have to many reasons here in CO to hopp- so Id jus be postin the same ol pics everybodies done seen. Shit-If I was in Cali Id be postin new pics every weekend :biggrin: 

Heres one I aint never put up though. BMH IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Maybe I should have jus posted this instead :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2009, 05:08 PM~14914243
> *I dont have to many reasons here in CO to hopp- so Id jus be postin the same ol pics everybodies done seen. Shit-If I was in Cali Id be postin new pics every weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL................. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 05:17 PM~14914329
> *LOL................. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 02:22 PM~14912164
> *Ya I am a minitrucker at heart!! Like most in here!! Last time I checked you just got into hopping a year ago, by those standards I would consider you a NEWBEE!!!  :0
> *


Damn i bet that hurt


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 28 2009, 04:03 PM~14905765
> *DOUBLE PUMP STREET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Jerry,

Nice pics holmes, is that Chronics camino that you were telling me about it real nice tell him i said whats up!

Pete.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2009, 01:15 PM~14912083
> *:roflmao:  What up happy , where have you been bro? You got somthin up your sleeve or what??
> *


was up   ... im back!!!! :0 :0 and yes there is someyhing up my sleeve???? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Aug 28 2009, 02:33 PM~14911541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time....I was getting lonely with no other G-bodies :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2009, 06:12 PM~14915183
> *He also uses and is sponsored by us....OOOOhhh NOW WHAT
> Boths are BMH and it was Perm and Jimmy(swiph's car now) hopping...I wish the video was more clear, that was the best damn hop ever...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14915199
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought I put you in retirement...You've been M.I.A for months...So, Hurry up, only a few weeks away


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 10:28 AM~14908019
> *and your single is nothing to clown on.
> mufasa's car will always be one of the best IMO
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIE.YEAH CHRIS KNOWS HIS CAR VERY WELL,IT'S ALWAYS WORKIN.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2009, 07:12 PM~14915183
> *He also uses and is sponsored by us....OOOOhhh NOW WHAT
> Boths are BMH and it was Perm and Jimmy(swiph's car now) hopping...I wish the video was more clear, that was the best damn hop ever...
> 
> ...


hahahhhA " HE ALSO USES" SAY SWEAR TO GOD!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2009, 07:44 PM~14915468
> *I thought I put you in retirement...You've been M.I.A for months...So, Hurry up, only a few weeks away
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> THANK U 2!....UR SHIT BE BANGN.........AND I KNOW U HOLD IT DOWN OVER THERE!
> :scrutinize:
> 
> THANX TO BIG RON OF BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS FOR BUILDING SOME QUALITY PARTS.EVER SINCE I PUT MY PUMP IN MY CAR IT'S BEEN WORKIN .I ALSO HAVE TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO BMH TECH JERRY LAMM,THE MAN KNOW HIS SHIT ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 06:02 PM~14913447
> *I could help prohopper out with postng some of my old buckets.... but only getting a few hops out of the heads is just BS.
> ITS BLACk MAGIC %100 for me here on out. well till ron breaths more Phosgene acid and dies    crazy cracker  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 06:43 PM~14913972
> *dont get me wrong i have %100 respect for brent and what he has done for the game. and IMO brent and ron are the only two shops to consider.
> *



X2


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> Boths are BMH and it was Perm and Jimmy(swiph's car now) hopping...I wish the video was more clear, that was the best damn hop ever...
> 
> 
> 
> THI VIDEO IS MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE- fuc it if its dark- the headlights do the talkin. Cant wait to film one myself like this :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 12:51 PM~14911070
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

4iMm82QgWO4&featurebmh equipedt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

8t7WUnovBao&feature bmh equipt


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

-jAhdhVdqso&featurebmh bmh bmh bmh...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, after reading all this i cant wait to go to vegas for the super show


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14916499
> *-jAhdhVdqso&featurebmh bmh bmh bmh...
> *


dam its hittin hardddd! is it v6 or v8?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey ron remember this :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

pro hopper stopper never happen!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:23 PM~14916659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i got that rolln DVD..nice footage


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 09:31 PM~14916735
> *i got that rolln DVD..nice footage
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14916674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats this Duece hit--?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14916771
> *whats this Duece hit--?
> *


it was 101 and falling!! now???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14916805
> *it was 101 and falling!! now????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats the set up consist of??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2009, 11:40 PM~14916813
> *whats the set up consist of??
> *


oh see now ur just asking too many questions lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14916805
> *it was 101 and falling!! now????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yep..................SOME FOLKS TRIED TO SAY IT HIT LESS.....BUT I SAW 101"


THOSE PUMPS U USE BE WORKING


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 11:43 PM~14916840
> *yep..................SOME FOLKS TRIED TO SAY IT HIT LESS.....BUT I SAW 101"
> THOSE PUMPS U USE BE WORKING
> *



need to start getting more hops going off near me lol...i miss all the action


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14916836
> *oh see now ur just asking too many questions lol
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:43 PM~14916840
> *yep..................SOME FOLKS TRIED TO SAY IT HIT LESS.....BUT I SAW 101"
> THOSE PUMPS U USE BE WORKING
> *


was up mufasa no more ac in the cutlass... its fixed now :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 10:59 PM~14916975
> *was up mufasa no more ac in the cutlass... its fixed now :biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL......................DID U SAVE THAT PIC I DID 4U???

U KNOW THE ONE....LOL


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 10:00 PM~14916982
> *LOL......................DID U SAVE THAT PIC I DID 4U???
> 
> U KNOW THE ONE....LOL
> *


i cant look for it !!! post it up!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:01 PM~14916988
> *i cant look for it !!! post it up!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT REMEMBER WHAT TOPIC IT WAS ON............I DIDNT SAVE IT....... :uh:


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Black magic. Quality parts and the owner is an awesome homie, does his best to help people out!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14916995
> *I DONT REMEMBER WHAT TOPIC IT WAS ON............I DIDNT SAVE IT....... :uh:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 10:42 PM~14916836
> *oh see now ur just asking too many questions lol
> *


WOW-- its that big of secret huh- I didnt mean ALL THE PARTS DOWN TO THE AMOUNT AND GRADE OF WASHERS_- I jus meant number of batteries really- -------- O WEL- FUC IT :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: dam this topic has blowed the fuk up 














OH YEAH BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS #1 NIKKKKAHHHHH


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 29 2009, 12:18 AM~14917105
> *WOW-- its that big of secret huh- I didnt mean ALL THE PARTS DOWN TO THE AMOUNT AND GRADE OF WASHERS_- I jus meant number of batteries really- -------- O WEL- FUC IT :biggrin:
> *



haha i was just busting ur balls lol


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

her is a little SHOWTIME


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 29 2009, 12:20 AM~14917120
> *:biggrin: dam this topic has blowed the fuk up
> OH YEAH BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS #1 NIKKKKAHHHHH
> *



well duh..u put blackmagic and pro hopper or BMH VS PRO HOPPER in the same sentence and the topic is gonna go thru the roof...

hell i bet if u put BMH VS PRO HOPPER as the topic like the homie did and in the actual topic it had nothing to do with either company the topic will be viewed many of times lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 29 2009, 12:22 AM~14917141
> *her is a little SHOWTIME
> 
> 
> ...



man havent seen a car rocking showtime in a long ass time...and i had showtime in my car for 2 years and never had a problem with it either...i still have the same 2 back pump prestolite motors i got from showtime back in feb 05 lol..i did however need to replace the posi brush on one motor only cuz 1 of the brushes was gone while the rest were still in great condition...and i still was using showtime 14s in the back for 4 years until i traded them about 4 months ago for some showtime 16s...only replace the seals once in the 14s in all that time....and thanks john for the video i got a kink in my neck lol


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:24 PM~14917159
> *man havent seen a car rocking showtime in a long ass time...and i had showtime in my car for 2 years and never had a problem with it either...i still have the same 2 back pump prestolite motors i got from showtime back in feb 05 lol..i did however need to replace the posi brush on one motor only cuz 1 of the brushes was gone while the rest were still in great condition...and i still was using showtime 14s in the back for 4 years until i traded them about 4 months ago for some showtime 16s...only replace the seals once in the 14s in all that time....and thanks john for the video i got a kink in my neck lol
> *



sorry about that.. not sure how to flip it. i have tried tho.. it was good product to bad the old owner was a greedy peice of shit..!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:0 RYDERZ HYDRAULICS :0


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 28 2009, 11:30 PM~14917199
> *:0 RYDERZ HYDRAULICS :0
> *



WORD..!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HELLRAISER, 81cutty, nme1, ryderz, Indio123, boogie21man, Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn, stevie d



clay whats up brother


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 29 2009, 12:29 AM~14917190
> *sorry about that.. not sure how to flip it. i have tried tho..  it was good product to bad the old owner was a greedy peice of shit..!
> *


ya i dont know what happended there..but i know the prices were damn good when i bought my 2 pump kit in dec 04 i paid like 900 for it...and i drove and picked it up too cuz im only 2 hours from fresno...but the product was good...i had their street cylinders up front in my car for 2 years until 1 bent on me finally from hopping....only thing i didnt like too much was their piston pump...either they sent me the wrong O rings for the piston or the tanks where honed out to well..cuz man that piston was a bitch to get in the tank...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 28 2009, 11:29 PM~14917190
> *sorry about that.. not sure how to flip it. i have tried tho..  it was good product to bad the old owner was a greedy peice of shit..!
> *


Yeah the old owner was a dickhead but now showtimes backed up by some good people!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

single pump with 10 BATT!!!! HOW HIGH PISTON PUMP


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:34 PM~14917222
> *ya i dont know what happended there..but i know the prices were damn good when i bought my 2 pump kit in dec 04 i paid like 900 for it...and i drove and picked it up too cuz im only 2 hours from fresno...but the product was good...i had their street cylinders up front in my car for 2 years until 1 bent on me finally from hopping....only thing i didnt like too much was their piston pump...either they sent me the wrong O rings for the piston or the tanks where honed out to well..cuz man that piston was a bitch to get in the tank...
> *


ya i wasnt much on there piston pump either, and i worked there..! i have always like ron's piston pump. either way i dont use them. NO NEED..!


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 29 2009, 01:33 AM~14917218
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HELLRAISER, 81cutty, nme1, ryderz, Indio123, boogie21man, Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn, stevie d
> clay whats up brother
> *


wut it do TOMMY...WUT UDOING HERE STARTING SOME SHIT....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 29 2009, 12:35 AM~14917225
> *Yeah the old owner was a dickhead but now showtimes backed up by some good people!
> *



ya i had seen they were looking for people to buy into the company for backers..so is it back up and running or what? cuz the product was good...i remember when it use to be showtime or pro hopper were the 2 companies u really seen around...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 11:36 PM~14917232
> *
> single pump with 10 BATT!!!! HOW HIGH PISTON PUMP
> *



THATS A BAD ASS VIDEO..! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 29 2009, 12:37 AM~14917239
> *ya i wasnt much on there piston pump either, and i worked there..! i have always like ron's piston pump. either way i dont use them. NO NEED..!
> *


ya i think they were just in a rush to get the product out to keep up with the trend of the piston pump...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 28 2009, 11:20 PM~14917120
> *:biggrin: dam this topic has blowed the fuk up
> OH YEAH BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS #1 NIKKKKAHHHHH
> *




x2 sup stevie


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 11:36 PM~14917232
> *
> single pump with 10 BATT!!!! HOW HIGH PISTON PUMP
> *


Wass up foo? U never called me? Props on the malibu big homie


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 28 2009, 11:38 PM~14917246
> *THATS A BAD ASS VIDEO..!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 28 2009, 11:41 PM~14917266
> *Wass up foo? U never called me? Props on the malibu big homie
> *


I STILL GOT UR # I LL HIT U UP THIS WEEK I NEED TO GO UP THERE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 11:42 PM~14917277
> *I STILL GOT UR # I LL HIT U UP THIS WEEK I NEED TO GO UP THERE
> *


Cool


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:21 PM~14917134
> *haha i was just busting ur balls lol
> *


YA-- I know- its all good as always :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:38 PM~14917244
> *ya i had seen they were looking for people to buy into the company for backers..so is it back up and running or what?  cuz the product was good...i remember when it use to be showtime or pro hopper were the 2 companies u really seen around...
> *



the only time they were looking for other people was when berry was trying to sell it. he had some offers,but not good enough i guess. when all the product was about gone, Mark from showtime bought it, and british wire wheel.! so now Mark runs the whole thing.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 29 2009, 12:37 AM~14917579
> *the only time they were looking for other people was when berry was trying to sell it. he had some offers,but not good enough i guess. when all the product was about gone, Mark from showtime bought it, and british wire wheel.! so now Mark runs the whole thing.
> *



*nah John,... mark came on here too looking for a partner/ investor*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2009, 09:14 AM~14918474
> *nah John,... mark came on here too looking for a partner/ investor
> *



ya i could had sworn i had seen mark on here a long time ago looking for investors...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2009, 08:14 AM~14918474
> *nah John,... mark came on here too looking for a partner/ investor
> *



my bad, he told me he was thinking about brining on a silent partner/invester, but i didnt know he posted it on here. that must have been a while back. its weird no one jumped on that, it is a good investment..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 29 2009, 10:54 AM~14919006
> *my bad, he told me he was thinking about brining on a silent partner/invester, but i didnt know he posted it on here. that must have been a while back. its weird no one jumped on that, it is a good investment..
> *



ya, but in these days u really dont know who to trust with ur money


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 11:41 PM~14917267
> *THANKS DOG!!!!
> *


big john you still comming out here
????my offer still stands


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2009, 10:05 AM~14919079
> *ya, but in these days u really dont know who to trust with ur money
> *



ya true, but every body knows mark. he has always been a straight up cat.. john


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 11:25 PM~14916686
> *pro hopper stopper never happen!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



Never will happen .


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 29 2009, 12:20 PM~14919576
> *ya true, but every body knows mark. he has always been a straight up cat.. john
> *



ya thats who i went thru when i got my first setup from showtime back in the day


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 29 2009, 10:47 AM~14919741
> *Never will happen .
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 29 2009, 10:47 AM~14919741
> *Never will happen .
> *


Already did


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14920086
> *Already did
> *



Aw come on jerry , I still see them Pro Hopper vids of your ride . It did better back then than it does today . Your car looks better too when we see it on tv over here in texas on that beer commercial . Jerry still got that Pro Hopper in his veins .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 29 2009, 11:50 AM~14920146
> *Aw come on jerry , I still see them Pro Hopper vids of your ride . It did better back then than it does today . Your car looks better too when we see it on tv over here in texas on that beer commercial . Jerry still got that Pro Hopper in his veins .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 you want a sticker to put over black magic!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 29 2009, 12:20 PM~14920359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 lol...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 29 2009, 11:40 AM~14920086
> *Already did
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 29 2009, 01:50 PM~14920146
> *Aw come on jerry , I still see them Pro Hopper vids of your ride . It did better back then than it does today . Your car looks better too when we see it on tv over here in texas on that beer commercial . Jerry still got that Pro Hopper in his veins .
> *



i got that truccha video.hey jerry..im just puttin it down for prohopper..thats what i heard than all of a sudden there crap...only what the public doesnt about who buys what from who..ok im done...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 29 2009, 01:39 PM~14920766
> *i got that truccha video.hey jerry..im just puttin it down for prohopper..thats what i heard than all of a sudden there crap...only what the public doesnt about who buys what from who..ok im done...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 29 2009, 02:39 PM~14920766
> *...only what the public doesnt about who buys what from who..ok im done...
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 04:43 PM~14913972
> *dont get me wrong i have %100 respect for brent and what he has done for the game. and IMO brent and ron are the only two shops to consider.
> *



thats what im been tryin to tell ppl


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 29 2009, 05:09 PM~14921260
> *thats what im been tryin to tell ppl
> *


Just like i've said myself...I've even sent customers to Brent. I won't talk a person out of a sale, but I do keep it real. They make the final discision :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 04:18 PM~14921325
> *Just like i've said myself...I've even sent customers to Brent. I won't talk a person out of a sale, but I do keep it real. They make the final discision :biggrin:
> *


bmh i need a sponsor homie nobody in the louisville that i know of got bmh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 29 2009, 05:32 PM~14921401
> *bmh i need a sponsor homie nobody in the louisville that i know of got bmh
> *


Shit I need a sponsor, this shit's killin me....Plus ,since it is in the backyard for 2 companies, It's even harder for a sale there...... :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14922154
> *Shit I need a sponsor, this shit's killin me....Plus ,since it is in the backyard for 2 companies, It's even harder for a sale there...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im good on my own me an my boys have built my car from the ground up in my BACKYARD ,got bmh springs an cylinders just need the pumps now,cce aint cutten it for me :0 even wit fuerte block an all one in plumbing an 12 fudgen batteries,cant get over 38 inches


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 29 2009, 07:34 PM~14922643
> *:biggrin: im good on my own me an my boys have built my car from the ground up in my BACKYARD ,got bmh springs an cylinders just need the pumps now,cce aint cutten it for me  :0 even wit fuerte block an all one in plumbing an 12 fudgen batteries,cant get over 38 inches
> *


lets see it


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 07:38 PM~14922674
> *lets see it
> *


check the link out homie my pics speek for themself :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Aug 28 2009, 02:14 PM~14912055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM STILL WAITIN TO SEE THESE PICS JESS- come on now- dont be holdin out on us- IF YOU GOT SOME PICS -- THEN IM SURE IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT NEEDS A GOOD LAUGH AND WANTS TO SEE ME :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 29 2009, 07:42 PM~14922711
> *check the link out homie my pics speek for themself :biggrin:
> *


i ment lets see it hop do you have a video?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 04:43 PM~14913972
> *dont get me wrong i have %100 respect for brent and what he has done for the game. and IMO brent and ron are the only two shops to consider.
> *



well im not to sure about that, but both r good, there not the only good shops out there. still recomended tho... john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14922154
> *Shit I need a sponsor, this shit's killin me....Plus ,since it is in the backyard for 2 companies, It's even harder for a sale there...... :biggrin:
> *



hey ron ill sponsor u... dont even trip..! DANCERS ONLY PLEASE..! U HAVE TO HAVE THESE ALL OVER THO. (hehehe)


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 01:31 PM~14912298
> *WE'LL GIVE YOU CONGRATS ON THAT ONE WIN!! I'll see if I can find the pic's of your BMH equipt pumps!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: never!!!! wheres the pics!! :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 29 2009, 07:34 PM~14922643
> *:biggrin: im good on my own me an my boys have built my car from the ground up in my BACKYARD ,got bmh springs an cylinders just need the pumps now,cce aint cutten it for me  :0 even wit fuerte block an all one in plumbing an 12 fudgen batteries,cant get over 38 inches
> *



junk...............there good rear pumps at best


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14922154
> *Shit I need a sponsor, this shit's killin me....Plus ,since it is in the backyard for 2 companies, It's even harder for a sale there...... :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 !!....................


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 29 2009, 07:34 PM~14922643
> *:biggrin: im good on my own me an my boys have built my car from the ground up in my BACKYARD ,got bmh springs an cylinders just need the pumps now,cce aint cutten it for me  :0 even wit fuerte block an all one in plumbing an 12 fudgen batteries,cant get over 38 inches
> *


wat springs you runnin? Take the slow down off da front pump, wat size hose you runnin? wat type fluid? Wat pumphead? if its a 13, your ride better be a lite truck!


----------



## lowandslow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 01:38 AM~14906066
> *DONT NEED WEIGHT.....OR 14 OR 12 OR 10 OR 8 BATTS.............
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a badass ride homie :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14923757
> *  :nono:  :nono:  never!!!! wheres the pics!! :0  :0
> *


OH SHIT- JESSICA- WHATS UP- GET TO DIGGIN FOR THEM PICS- NOW IM REALLY DYIN TO SEE EM :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14923859
> *junk...............there good rear pumps at best
> *


the main component in any pump is the Gear and Motor, anything else can be machined by ANY machine shop in the country or world with the right CNC,
my question is....... 
is it the Marzocchi gear that doesn't work in CCE fuerte pumps, or is it the motor.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Fair raffle .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Over tha counter Provin .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Aug 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14924138
> *wat springs you runnin? Take the slow down off da front pump, wat size hose you runnin? wat type fluid? Wat pumphead? if its a 13, your ride better be a lite truck!
> *


in replacen the 13 with an 11 asap hopefully ill be changen all my pumps real soon wit bmh  car has 3.5 coils one inch plumbing an no slowdown pics r in my link


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:wave: whats up rob


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 30 2009, 07:42 AM~14925680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 30 2009, 08:38 AM~14925659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



rigged all rigged..! muffins quit tricking these people...!  

























































NAW IM JUST PLAY'N GILBERT U THE MAN..! when it comes to those pump heads u got it down. i put one in my single pump, and it hit just like my marzuchi if not better... so i belive u dog... john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 30 2009, 10:40 AM~14926329
> *rigged all rigged..! muffins quit tricking these people...!
> NAW IM JUST PLAY'N GILBERT U THE MAN..! when it comes to those pump heads u got it down. i put one in my single pump, and it hit just like my marzuchi if not better... so i belive u dog... john  (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


Uhmm John.......that is good info!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 30 2009, 09:38 AM~14925659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the difference between that pumphead and the black bodied gf pumphead?


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 30 2009, 08:38 AM~14925659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh snap and hes got washers....hahahahah to the top for pro hopper


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 30 2009, 11:40 AM~14926329
> *rigged all rigged..! muffins quit tricking these people...!
> NAW IM JUST PLAY'N GILBERT U THE MAN..! when it comes to those pump heads u got it down. i put one in my single pump, and it hit just like my marzuchi if not better... so i belive u dog... john  (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


this is a very interesting comment please enlighten us.ur the only other one to support theses gears...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 12:43 PM~14926667
> *oh snap and hes got washers....hahahahah    to the top for pro hopper
> *



ya he might have washers, but it sure and the hell aint the amount that i posted on the other pumphead...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 30 2009, 01:01 PM~14927100
> *this is a very interesting comment please enlighten us.ur the only other one to support theses gears...
> *


Well its not that i support the gear. i did a customers car, and prohopper is what he brought for the install. he told me he wanted a hopper..! so i did my thing..! 2 weeks later the car was done for lowrider rules. i extended the uppers 2 inches and the bottom a inch. it had 10 batt tho. i broke the pump in like i do all my pumps. when it was time to hit it. i had it on all 10 (like my normal cars) it hit the back in 4 licks. at 53 inches. i didnt plug the back or it wasnt a piston pump... no tricks... just a basic 1 pump 2 check's on number 6 hoses, and it was a 11 gear, and i dont use weight..! I mean come on it was a cutlas with a v6 and 10 batt's those cars are nothing, but the pump head did work good it had alot of power,and never stoped building pressure... just one hit after another back bumper..! john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 30 2009, 02:14 PM~14927477
> *Well its not that i support the gear. i did a customers car, and prohopper is what he brought for the install. he told me he wanted a hopper..! so i did my thing..! 2 weeks later the car was done for lowrider rules. i extended the uppers 2 inches and the bottom a inch. it had 10 batt tho. i broke the pump in like i do all my pumps. when it was time to hit it. i had it on all 10 (like my normal cars) it hit the back in 4 licks. at 53 inches. i didnt plug the back or it wasnt a piston pump... no tricks... just a basic 1 pump 2 check's on number 6 hoses, and it was a 11 gear,  and i dont use weight..! I mean come on it was a cutlas with a v6 and 10 batt's those cars are nothing, but the pump head did work good it had alot of power,and never stoped building pressure... just one hit after another back bumper..!  john (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


If my memory is correct it was a v8?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 30 2009, 02:14 PM~14927477
> *Well its not that i support the gear. i did a customers car, and prohopper is what he brought for the install. he told me he wanted a hopper..! so i did my thing..! 2 weeks later the car was done for lowrider rules. i extended the uppers 2 inches and the bottom a inch. it had 10 batt tho. i broke the pump in like i do all my pumps. when it was time to hit it. i had it on all 10 (like my normal cars) it hit the back in 4 licks. at 53 inches. i didnt plug the back or it wasnt a piston pump... no tricks... just a basic 1 pump 2 check's on number 6 hoses, and it was a 11 gear,  and i dont use weight..! I mean come on it was a cutlas with a v6 and 10 batt's those cars are nothing, but the pump head did work good it had alot of power,and never stoped building pressure... just one hit after another back bumper..!  john (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


Thats all I need.....you can BANK on homies words!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

ill have my car done in two days with all pro hopper ..and the new g force II gears...a number 11 to the nose with a single piston ill post the video of set up and all


----------



## team we be strokin (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 28 2009, 01:00 AM~14905747
> *BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


dyamn tough ass diveway full of rides


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

we have something for all three of those out here...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paM8mCvrVNE


PRO HOPPER EQUIPED


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 07:37 PM~14930505
> *we have something for all three of those out here...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paM8mCvrVNE
> PRO HOPPER EQUIPED
> *


Sounds good ROOKIE..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14930599
> *Sounds good ROOKIE..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14930599
> *Sounds good ROOKIE..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats funny cause when i was dancing the penzoil regal you used to be pro hopper jerry what really happened?????

rookie huh you know me well enough...ive been on the circuit with you plenty times...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 08:37 PM~14930505
> *we have something for all three of those out here...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paM8mCvrVNE
> PRO HOPPER EQUIPED
> *


THATS NOT MUCH TO BRAG ABOUT


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 30 2009, 09:49 PM~14931463
> *THATS NOT MUCH TO BRAG ABOUT
> *



actually it is for a street car....with no weight......
thats lrm legal.....


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

BMH EQUIPPED SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv-kSGkNr_8


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14932219
> *actually it is for a street car....with no weight......
> thats lrm legal.....
> *



i think he was busting ur balls on the spelling..but again thats tim so who knows lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Aug 31 2009, 01:48 AM~14932881
> *BMH EQUIPPED SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv-kSGkNr_8
> *



Gets up good bro . ...................... with them pro hopper coils .  Not hating .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14927477
> *Well its not that i support the gear. i did a customers car, and prohopper is what he brought for the install. he told me he wanted a hopper..! so i did my thing..! 2 weeks later the car was done for lowrider rules. i extended the uppers 2 inches and the bottom a inch. it had 10 batt tho. i broke the pump in like i do all my pumps. when it was time to hit it. i had it on all 10 (like my normal cars) it hit the back in 4 licks. at 53 inches. i didnt plug the back or it wasnt a piston pump... no tricks... just a basic 1 pump 2 check's on number 6 hoses, and it was a 11 gear,   and i dont use weight..! I mean come on it was a cutlas with a v6 and 10 batt's those cars are nothing, but the pump head did work good it had alot of power,and never stoped building pressure... just one hit after another back bumper..!  john (ryderz hydraulics)
> *







Everyone here knows John and Ben speak tha truth . They been in the game for a long ass time and they built some of the most baddest hoppers and dancers in the circuit . He even made the fennerstone heads work back in the day .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]











Can someone from Black Magic explain why this car is doin such a high pancake with only 2 g-force pumps?? Please explain.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 09:18 PM~14931073
> *thats funny cause when i was dancing the penzoil regal you used to be pro hopper jerry  what really happened?????
> 
> rookie huh  you know me well enough...ive been on the circuit with you plenty times...
> *



you danced the pennzoil regal??? wow... what show did you do that at??


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 10:58 PM~14932219
> *actually it is for a street car....with no weight......
> thats lrm legal.....
> *



uhhh, no... that car is nowhere near LRM legal!!! A lrm legal car wouldn't have the lower trailing arm mounts moved/dropped that far and have arms that long... in addition to the fact that the uppers are done as well.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 31 2009, 06:52 AM~14933433
> *
> 
> Can someone from Black Magic explain why this car is doin such a high pancake with only 2 g-force pumps?? Please explain.
> *



I think the set up in the trunk is jus 4 show-- Im thinkin the hidden airbag system is hidden inside the panels :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 08:23 AM~14934002
> *uhhh, no... that car is nowhere near LRM legal!!! A lrm legal car wouldn't have the lower trailing arm mounts moved/dropped that far and have arms that long... in addition to the fact that the uppers are done as well.
> *


  and it didnt even hit bumper , however it is a nice little hopper most of the problem is them junky coils from pro hopper


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I really don't know why this is still goin on. They should wake up from their dreams soon and realize that BMH is the best hands down.
About the regal, its not much to brag about because jerrys rides always bang bumper. Shame shame homie I would have post it up if it bumpered but all you did was call someone out and failed. You just lost brownie points bro.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

>












Can someone from Black Magic explain why this car is doin such a high pancake with only 2 g-force pumps?? Please explain.
[/quote]
:0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 31 2009, 10:08 AM~14934398
> *I really don't know why this is still goin on. They should wake up from their dreams soon and realize that BMH is the best hands down.
> About the regal, its not much to brag about because jerrys rides always bang bumper. Shame shame homie I would have post it up if it bumpered but all you did was call someone out and failed. You just lost brownie points bro.
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay maybe its not a total fail but he calls jerry out but it doesn't bumper. Jerry bumpers all the time. That's all I'm saying


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 31 2009, 09:08 AM~14934398
> *I really don't know why this is still goin on. They should wake up from their dreams soon and realize that BMH is the best hands down.
> About the regal, its not much to brag about because jerrys rides always bang bumper. Shame shame homie I would have post it up if it bumpered but all you did was call someone out and failed. You just lost brownie points bro.
> *


YOU REALLY DONT KNOW DO YOU THERE ALL THE SAME!!! PERIOD.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 08:23 AM~14934002
> *uhhh, no... that car is nowhere near LRM legal!!! A lrm legal car wouldn't have the lower trailing arm mounts moved/dropped that far and have arms that long... in addition to the fact that the uppers are done as well.
> *


HOW DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHERE THE MOUNTS ON HIS CAR ARE?? ARE YOU BUILDING IT??


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 31 2009, 10:05 AM~14934931
> *HOW DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHERE THE MOUNTS ON HIS CAR ARE?? ARE YOU BUILDING IT??
> *


The video!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 31 2009, 11:05 AM~14934931
> *HOW DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHERE THE MOUNTS ON HIS CAR ARE?? ARE YOU BUILDING IT??
> *


like the other homie said...its clear as day in the video they are not stock location nor stock length


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: flaked85, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, SINGLEPUMPCHUMP, francoelbanco, BlackMagicHydraulics, .TODD, Hoss805




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 31 2009, 10:05 AM~14934931
> *HOW DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHERE THE MOUNTS ON HIS CAR ARE?? ARE YOU BUILDING IT??
> *



You are always so intent on starting shit that you talk before you think... 

Maybe if you looked at the video, you might have actually thought before you typed. If you can't tell by the video that the rear suspension is altered, than you are in the wrong business. 

By the way... why would I need to be BUILDING it??? It looks to me like it's already BEEN built. :uh:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 10:50 AM~14935344
> *You are always so intent on starting shit that you talk before you think...
> 
> Maybe if you looked at the video, you might have actually thought before you typed. If you can't tell by the video that the rear suspension is altered, than you are in the wrong business.
> ...


dude apparently your stupid because its my car....and i have stock trailing arms..upers and lowers...

besides this is a street car.......aint no rules in the streets..yes its a street can...driven daily with insurance and registration.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 10:46 AM~14935931
> *dude apparently your stupid because its my car....and i have stock trailing arms..upers and lowers...
> 
> besides this is a street car.......aint no rules in the streets..yes its a street can...driven daily with insurance and registration.....
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 07:31 AM~14934066
> * and it didnt even hit bumper , however it is a nice little hopper most of the problem is them junky coils from pro hopper
> *


im hitting 100 inches and falling constantly on pro hopper coils 4/12 ton what are u hitting!!! :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 10:50 AM~14935344
> *You are always so intent on starting shit that you talk before you think...
> 
> Maybe if you looked at the video, you might have actually thought before you typed. If you can't tell by the video that the rear suspension is altered, than you are in the wrong business.
> ...


MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKIN BOUT HOMIES WAGON BUT THE REGAL YA THAT AINT LRM LEGAL BUT IT IS STREET CUZ ANYTHING GOES IN THE STREETS!!!!!!!! AND YES IM ONE TO START SHIT! AND NAW IM IN THE RIGHT BIZZ YOU WERENT THOUGH THATS WHY YOU RACE LEGEND CARS, AND DONT GIVE ME THE BULLSHIT OF I WAS A LRM JUDGE" CUZ YOU AINT NEVER HAD A HOPPER MARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:46 AM~14935931
> *dude apparently your stupid because its my car....and i have stock trailing arms..upers and lowers...
> 
> besides this is a street car.......aint no rules in the streets..yes its a street can...driven daily with insurance and registration.....
> *



so I assume that you bought the car then... Seeing as how the guy in the video is DAN from ROYALS and the caption for the video is, and I quote. 

*"royals las vegas pro hopper regal"*.






apparently it is you who are stupid, or just think that none of us can see the fact that the trailing arms on this car are now mounted UNDER THE FUCKING DOOR in front of the handles and hang at least 5" below the frame... which is definitely NOT where they were from the factory and if, in fact the trailing arms were stock, the car wouldn't lock up that high and if it did, the wheels would be under the door. 

as for the STREET thing... you're the one that had to point out that it was an LRM legal car, so I guess you should be more knowledgable before you point out something that is WRONG!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:46 AM~14935931
> *dude apparently your stupid because its my car....and i have stock trailing arms..upers and lowers...
> 
> besides this is a street car.......aint no rules in the streets..yes its a street can...driven daily with insurance and registration.....
> *


I didn't realize the lower rear trailing arm mounts hung a few inches under the frame! I guess i better go look at mine again.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:46 AM~14935931
> *dude apparently your stupid because its my car....and i have stock trailing arms..upers and lowers...
> 
> besides this is a street car.......aint no rules in the streets..yes its a street can...driven daily with insurance and registration.....
> *


Yeah 50 inches on stock trailing arms, i bet ur upper a arms are lrm legal too huh? Not bashing ur car homie, its nice, but its not lrm legal,it is what it is!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 31 2009, 11:53 AM~14936012
> *MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKIN BOUT HOMIES WAGON BUT THE REGAL YA THAT AINT LRM LEGAL BUT IT IS STREET CUZ ANYTHING GOES IN THE STREETS!!!!!!!! AND YES IM ONE TO START SHIT! AND NAW IM IN THE RIGHT BIZZ YOU WERENT THOUGH THATS WHY YOU RACE LEGEND CARS, AND DONT GIVE ME THE BULLSHIT OF I WAS A LRM JUDGE" CUZ YOU AINT NEVER HAD A HOPPER MARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I'm not here to get into a pissing match with you... you apparently misunderstood what was being talked about... perhaps, he posted the wrong car... but the car in the video is definitely a REGAL and not stock. I couldn't care less what you say about me, because you opinion of me doesn't matter. You do your thing and I'll do mine. 

I may not have ever finished a hopper, but I was ACTIVELY involved in building them from the early 90's up until I retired a couple years ago... I have had dancers and street cars, but I drove all my street cars and never found the one that I really wanted to build up completely.

I have no issue with you Angel, let's not start something over nothing.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 08:10 AM~14933910
> *you danced the pennzoil regal??? wow... what show did you do that at??
> *



since apparently, according to him, I'm stupid, I must have missed this one... so how about this LASVEGASROLLERZ... 

*At what show did you dance the pennzoil car?!?!?!?*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 12:00 PM~14936094
> *I'm not here to get into a pissing match with you... you apparently misunderstood what was being talked about... perhaps, he posted the wrong car... but the car in the video is definitely a REGAL and not stock. I couldn't care less what you say about me, because you opinion of me doesn't matter. You do your thing and I'll do mine.
> 
> I may not have ever finished a hopper, but I was ACTIVELY involved in building them from the early 90's up until I retired a couple years ago... I have had dancers and street cars, but I drove all my street cars and never found the one that I really wanted to build up completely.
> ...


OR HOW BOUT NOTHING INTO SOMETHING IM TALKING SHIT.. HOPPER SHIT ILL BACK MY SHIT UP TOO,,IM READY RIGHT NOW SINGLE OR DOUBLE, FUCK LRM IM STREET... I AINT JUST TALKIN OUT MY ASS I STAY READY... DONT GET BUT HURT ITS JUST THE WAY I AM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2009, 11:52 AM~14935996
> *im hitting 100 inches and falling constantly on pro hopper coils 4/12 ton what are u hitting!!! :0  :0
> *


just 90


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 11:55 AM~14936029
> *so I assume that you bought the car then...  Seeing as how the guy in the video is DAN from ROYALS and the caption for the video is, and I quote.
> 
> "royals las vegas pro hopper regal".
> ...


yes the regal is dans car i thought you were talking about my wagon..........that is my mistake and previous comments revoked


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Aug 31 2009, 12:03 PM~14936118
> *since apparently, according to him, I'm stupid, I must have missed this one... so how about this LASVEGASROLLERZ...
> 
> At what show did you dance the pennzoil car?!?!?!?
> *


san berdo...i wore yellow pants and yellow shirt,,,lemme find pictures.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 01:03 PM~14936856
> *san berdo...i wore yellow pants and yellow shirt,,,lemme find pictures.
> *



what year was this??


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 11:35 AM~14936524
> *just 90
> *


they must not be junky coils if ur hitting 90 and im hitting 100 with pro hopper coils....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2009, 01:44 PM~14937282
> *they must not be junky coils if ur hitting 90 and im hitting 100 with pro hopper coils....
> *


we arent talking about mine and yours the blue regal needs better coils he is a bit short of the bumper


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Aug 31 2009, 12:48 AM~14932881
> *BMH EQUIPPED SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv-kSGkNr_8
> *


this is lowriding not mini trucking with super swamper tires what the fuck is that shit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 02:01 PM~14936836
> *yes the regal is dans car i thought you were talking about my wagon..........that is my mistake and previous comments revoked
> *



haha that was a good one..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 31 2009, 11:04 AM~14934914
> *YOU REALLY DONT KNOW DO YOU THERE ALL THE SAME!!! PERIOD.
> *



straight up pure truth right here..  and more the same than most people think...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

If people thinks that way, I know its the same, then why are we all here arguing about it then. I'm here just giving my two cents.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm just instigating, but still telling the truth at the same time.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

and a front bumper


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 31 2009, 09:55 AM~14934831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha thats a good 1 ima save that :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I use both :biggrin: 









[/IMG]


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 31 2009, 07:46 PM~14940035
> *I use both :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but the better of the 2 is hooked to the front......back pumps on a hopper is over rated :uh:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Im a hydro company whore, cce, ph, bm, reds, del toro its all good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Aug 31 2009, 05:46 PM~14940035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
well i think this one ties it up for both :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 31 2009, 07:55 PM~14940136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> well i think this one ties it up for both :0  :biggrin:
> *



really its all the same shit if you ask me.......its how you set it up to work that is the real question.

who can build a better car.....you or some shop down the road....

both these companys sell good shit, but its up to you to make it work, or not.




I will always recommend BMH, for tow reasons 

1. they have good quality + the best prices.

2. Ron is on this site backing up his product, and will take the time out to talk to fellow riders and he is not hiding in some office hiring other people to run his company. He actually puts in work, and gets his hands dirty.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 31 2009, 05:51 PM~14940088
> *yeah but the better of the 2 is hooked to the front......back pumps on a hopper is over rated  :uh:
> *


aint that the truth ive got a hi low pump to the rear of my hopper i did grind the name off em tho haha


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905177
> *blue ls from rollerz only....
> single pro hopper piston 12 batteries chrome undercarriage with candy paint...
> 
> ...



 what is the song and artist?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 31 2009, 07:46 PM~14940890
> *really its all the same shit if you ask me.......its how you set it up to work that is the real question.
> 
> who can build a better car.....you or some shop down the road....
> ...




1 thing you missed is Pro Hopper actually show there Pump working over the counter . That right there is SOLID proof that its str8 off the shelf. Still till today I have not seen NOBODY (BLACK MAGIC) open there pumps after a hop . Now you cant get no better than that . Thats why Pro Hopper wins this battle .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

>












Can someone from Black Magic explain why this car is doin such a high pancake with only 2 g-force pumps?? Please explain.
[/quote]





Damn still no answere ..................................................................


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Can someone from Black Magic explain why this car is doin such a high pancake with only 2 g-force pumps?? Please explain.


Damn still no answere ..................................................................
[/quote]


im just curious, but is the car gutted...cuz i see alot of people gut the car and put everyting in the passenger compartment


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14932219
> *actually it is for a street car....with no weight......
> thats lrm legal.....
> *


They allow drop mounts and 16 batts in the street class...NOT, 12 batteries and stock mounts 
legal for the radical class


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ+Aug 30 2009, 09:37 PM~14930505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh,makes no sense...SSTT


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> Can someone from Black Magic explain why this car is doin such a high pancake with only 2 g-force pumps?? Please explain.


Damn still no answere ..................................................................
[/quote]


things that make you go hum.


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

well ron...go look in our room better yet ill post it in here


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

here you go ron





> _Originally posted by rollerz big d_@Aug 30 2009, 07:28 PM~14929718
> *we will be weigting for you build something single is o.j using bmh pull up or shut up    the  LS wants some of bmh  thats how it is ...team pro hopper ,it works for me this for ron not oj ,tommy wants him
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i have tried prohopper ....overall satisfied ...had a few issues with my stuff at first.. ....fixed and now working ...but works good overall 













i am trying bmh on my new project ...i have heard good things ....so i am excited ......just got the kit last week 
cant wait to get installled


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:52 PM~14944241
> *here you go ron
> *


O.J is using what ever he can find at a reasonable price(kinda like you). But the front pump will be Black Magic. You can Count on that. 
I even recycle, Got some homies, BLVD,and More bounce in the rear...All old ass used shit, But it don't take shit to lift the rear :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:50 PM~14944211
> *well ron...go look in our room better yet ill post it in here
> *


You and Donald got a room together :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 11:00 PM~14944318
> *O.J is using what ever he can find at a reasonable price(kinda like you). But the front pump will be Black Magic. You can Count on that.
> I even recycle, Got some homies, BLVD,and More bounce in the rear...All old ass used shit, But it don't take shit to lift the rear :0
> *


i got hi low in the rear of mine :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 11:00 PM~14944318
> *O.J is using what ever he can find at a reasonable price(kinda like you). But the front pump will be Black Magic. You can Count on that.
> I even recycle, Got some homies, BLVD,and More bounce in the rear...All old ass used shit, But it don't take shit to lift the rear :0
> *


well from o.js mouth hes not usingbmh pumps hes using a.b pumps.......
angelboy??????hhhuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm

and yes everyones money is super tight but i will say all my shit in my car is pro hopper down to the wire,,,,my strokes, hoses, dumps, pumps, blocks, fittings, everything is all matching and everything is brand new.......if its not brand new its made by me...and thats all im gonna say about that my car will be ready this weekend...waiting for you to build a street single....thats registered..insured, with guts and sounds.......????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 12:06 AM~14944368
> *well from o.js mouth hes not usingbmh pumps hes using a.b pumps.......
> angelboy??????hhhuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Guess you'll be waiting for a while. When you graduate to Doubles come see me...I don't think I need to build a single to prove anything to anyone.I already have a fleet of cars, and don't have room for any more


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 11:34 PM~14944571
> *Guess you'll be waiting for a while. When you graduate to Doubles come see me...I don't think I need to build a single to prove anything to anyone.I already have a fleet of cars, and don't have room for any more
> *


well ron you do have the record right from super show?! or was i just dreamin. what does the rolloerz dude have to show forth. btw ron i called the shop and purchased those cylinders that i promised. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 1 2009, 01:31 AM~14944880
> *well ron you do have the record right from super show?! or was i just dreamin. what does the rolloerz dude have to show forth. btw ron i  called the shop and purchased those cylinders that i promised. :biggrin:
> *


I'm just a world champion/National champion chipper :biggrin: Even got the rings to prove....Don't tell anyone I had them made :biggrin: 

Thank you sir, He's just co-signing rite now, we'll see this week-end I guess.... Well I wont ,I'll be at the lake enjoying the boat....*I'm on a boat*

Hope it's on video.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> Damn still no answere ..................................................................


im just curious, but is the car gutted...cuz i see alot of people gut the car and put everyting in the passenger compartment
[/quote]


No sir Not Gutted what-so -ever . Its street legal and registered.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

PROFLOPPER went downhill since ERIC left and Jimmy left.


so fuck them now, they keep trying to push that bunk gf2 gear. I suggest they refund a couple people here first.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> im just curious, but is the car gutted...cuz i see alot of people gut the car and put everyting in the passenger compartment


No sir Not Gutted what-so -ever . Its street legal and registered. 
[/quote]

why do you run those balloon tires on that ranger and ford truck? I notice you always run standards with big tires or the factory rims. whatsup with that??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> No sir Not Gutted what-so -ever . Its street legal and registered.


why do you run those balloon tires on that ranger and ford truck? I notice you always run standards with big tires or the factory rims. whatsup with that??
[/quote]


The tires are according to lrm rules . Hopping or dancing on reverse wheels increases your chances of breaking/bending suspension parts .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 1 2009, 12:31 AM~14944880
> *well ron you do have the record right from super show?! or was i just dreamin. what does the ROLLERZ dude have to show forth. btw ron i  called the shop and purchased those cylinders that i promised. :biggrin:
> *


hey hey hey, lets not get this shit all twisted right now. we just got all the club bullshit out of this argument. lets keep it out...  :biggrin: 

we all have diffrent taste some like bmh and some like phh so let the cars talk  :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 1 2009, 09:09 AM~14946726
> *hey hey hey, lets not get this shit all twisted right now. we just got all the club bullshit out of this argument. lets keep it out...   :biggrin:
> 
> we all have diffrent taste some like bmh and some like phh so let the cars talk    :biggrin:
> *


i agree cause if we go to club names......well
5 times champs says it all......d im still working on john for the right clear..hopefully this wierdo gets it correct today or tomorrow.....hey since your back out there can i get my damn dice back before the s.s.....gonna need that plaque in the backof the wagon really soon...and if your gonna keep the regal...i dont think i wanna put this chrome on here so i have some chrome for your shit..uppers..lowers...rear end...tie rods..and lower a arms..we can work it out...lemme know


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14946626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice batterys.... i kinda even like the subs.. a nice setup would really set that trunk off :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

thats funny cause you cant show or work anything better...


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

ya those deka batteries are the shit,, fucking work good in that set up I bet


> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14946626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 1 2009, 10:10 AM~14947802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ+Sep 1 2009, 11:07 AM~14947777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true dat.. its all i ever use now









a little credit to prohopper.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2009, 11:18 AM~14947854
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

if im not mistaken ron uses those batts also, i went to his shop and he had like a whole pallet of them batts. heard there real good too.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ron uses various diff batts for diff applications


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 31 2009, 08:42 PM~14942551
> *1 thing you missed is Pro Hopper actually show there Pump working over the counter . That right there is  SOLID proof that its str8 off the shelf. Still till today I have not seen NOBODY (BLACK MAGIC) open there pumps after a hop . Now you cant get no better than that . Thats why Pro Hopper wins this battle .
> *


correct me if im wrong but arent trucks are alot lighter then cars alot easier to get up :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

im sure ron and everybody else that has blackmagic uses over the counter parts i know i do what would make our cars dirrerent


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 1 2009, 03:18 PM~14949505
> *correct me if im wrong but arent trucks are alot lighter then cars alot easier to get up  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *



I got trucks/cars/buses/tanks in all fields provin g-force . You dont want none of that.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 1 2009, 03:21 PM~14949549
> *im sure ron and everybody else that has blackmagic uses over the counter parts i know i do  what would make our cars dirrerent
> *




I call that







about a bm pump performing like that over the counter







. I never seen it done . They are modified gears. NOT over the counter . :thumbsdown:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14948396
> *ron uses various diff batts for diff applications
> *


just depends what falls off the delivery truck that day :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14946626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 1 2009, 02:58 PM~14949949
> *I got trucks/cars/buses/tanks in all fields provin g-force . You dont want none of that.
> *


yup, and the one that you constantly use to "prove" g-force gears is a truck that was already built and working... all you did was add a pump to it... it worked before with no piston... how the hell do you expect it to work now that you run one... the gear??? yeah, whatever... you seem to be one of the VERY few that can get those pos gears to work... damn near every other straight customer has problems with them.

It's no surprise though, they've always given the better stuff to distributors... trust me.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Sep 1 2009, 06:30 PM~14951498
> *yup, and the one that you constantly use to "prove" g-force gears is a truck that was already built and working... all you did was add a pump to it... it worked before with no piston... how the hell do you expect it to work now that you run one... the gear??? yeah, whatever... you seem to be one of the VERY few that can get those pos gears to work... damn near every other straight customer has problems with them.
> 
> It's no surprise though, they've always given the better stuff to distributors... trust me.
> *




Dont look for excuses . I just prove I use them in my hoppers and dancers. The truck was working before but now its way more powerfull. I proved them in a truck hopper and a car dancer . I also challenged ANYONE $1000 about 2 yrs ago to see for them selves at a lrm hop pit . Put the money on the hood and pick a pump and open it up . Nobody said Nothing. So no crying bro . Proof is in color .


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2009, 01:34 AM~14944571
> *Guess you'll be waiting for a while. When you graduate to Doubles come see me...I don't think I need to build a single to prove anything to anyone.I already have a fleet of cars, and don't have room for any more
> *


true that. but if a single beats a double then you lost imo, maybe not your double pumps, but its impressive tp have a good working single tuned well


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> why do you run those balloon tires on that ranger and ford truck? I notice you always run standards with big tires or the factory rims. whatsup with that??


The tires are according to lrm rules . Hopping or dancing on reverse wheels increases your chances of breaking/bending suspension parts .
[/quote]

still looks gay hoppin on baloons, honestly all that lrm shit is an eye sore on the streets, 13x7 or 14x7 rims only and 155 80 r13s or 175 70 or 75 14s for hoppin, anything bigger is a joke. 

im not sayin im doin what you guys are , just see alot of other nice cars on here doing it with alot less of an excuse. and still looks clean


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> The tires are according to lrm rules . Hopping or dancing on reverse wheels increases your chances of breaking/bending suspension parts .


still looks gay hoppin on baloons, honestly all that lrm shit is an eye sore on the streets, 13x7 or 14x7 rims only and 155 80 r13s or 175 70 or 75 14s for hoppin, anything bigger is a joke. 

im not sayin im doin what you guys are , just see alot of other nice cars on here doing it with alot less of an excuse. and still looks clean
[/quote]
thats what were saying....well were going after the king of the streets single pumped title..and since the only single that can beat our pro hopper equiped ls is another pro hopper equiped ls well on the streets of las vegas single pump king goes to pro hopper...and since my boy called out ron to build a single and ron is to good for that...makes you say hummmmmmmm...its to hard to get a single pump to work...but maybe ...we made it right.....black magic has circus cars out here ..yes they work...but the pro hopper regal that is out here (dan from royals) is street and hits 72...and he can and will drive his shit all the time as soon as i get his driveline....so one more under the belt for pro hopper....


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> still looks gay hoppin on baloons, honestly all that lrm shit is an eye sore on the streets, 13x7 or 14x7 rims only and 155 80 r13s or 175 70 or 75 14s for hoppin, anything bigger is a joke.
> 
> im not sayin im doin what you guys are , just see alot of other nice cars on here doing it with alot less of an excuse. and still looks clean


thats what were saying....well were going after the king of the streets single pumped title..and since the only single that can beat our pro hopper equiped ls is another pro hopper equiped ls well on the streets of las vegas single pump king goes to pro hopper...and since my boy called out ron to build a single and ron is to good for that...makes you say hummmmmmmm...its to hard to get a single pump to work...but maybe ...we made it right.....black magic has circus cars out here ..yes they work...but the pro hopper regal that is out here (dan from royals) is street and hits 72...and he can and will drive his shit all the time as soon as i get his driveline....so one more under the belt for pro hopper....
[/quote]

i see. makes sense if your gonna sell/push a certain product


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 31 2009, 11:03 PM~14944345
> *i got hi low in the rear of mine  :biggrin:
> *


Ive got ol ass showtimes in mine- I think Himbone told me they are fROm when he first juiced the car-- but Im gonna pull em out and stic some OL SKOOL FENNERS ive got in jus to do it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 1 2009, 03:02 PM~14949984
> *just depends what falls off the delivery truck that day :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:06 PM~14944368
> *well from o.js mouth hes not usingbmh pumps hes using a.b pumps.......
> angelboy??????hhhuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


TUMMY, TUMMY, WHY DO YOU KEEP DRAGGIN ME INTO YOUR BULL SHIT BEEF WITH RON.....I DID BUY SOME *PISTON TANKS* FROM THE BEAVE....BUT SINCE THE POWDER COATER FUCKED UP AND COATED THE INSIDE OF THE TANKS AND I DONT FEEL LIKE HEARING ANYBODIES MOUTH ABOUT USING SOME TANKS ANGEL BOUGHT FROM MIKEY AT THE HOP SHOP AND I BOUGHT FROM HIM I WILL NOW BE USING THOSE FOR BACK PUMPS AND I WAS ALWAYS USING BM BLOCKS AND MAZZ GEARS......AND AS FAR AS ALL THOSE OTHER STIPULATIONS YOU HAVE (DRIVING, INSURED, REGISTERED, MUSIC, PAINT, INTERIOR, CHROME AND POWDER COAT, PAINTED BELLY AND FRAME, STRIPED AND LEAFED, AND ANY OTHER THING YOUR LOOKING FOR) NOT ONLY CHECK BUT CHECK MATE CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEE YOU ON THE STREETS CLOWN :biggrin:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> still looks gay hoppin on baloons, honestly all that lrm shit is an eye sore on the streets, 13x7 or 14x7 rims only and 155 80 r13s or 175 70 or 75 14s for hoppin, anything bigger is a joke.
> 
> im not sayin im doin what you guys are , just see alot of other nice cars on here doing it with alot less of an excuse. and still looks clean


thats what were saying....well were going after the king of the streets single pumped title..and since the only single that can beat our pro hopper equiped ls is another pro hopper equiped ls well on the streets of las vegas single pump king goes to pro hopper...and since my boy called out ron to build a single and ron is to good for that...makes you say hummmmmmmm...its to hard to get a single pump to work...but maybe ...we made it right.....black magic has circus cars out here ..yes they work...but the pro hopper regal that is out here (dan from royals) is street and hits 72...and he can and will drive his shit all the time as soon as i get his driveline....so one more under the belt for pro hopper....
[/quote]

mouth gunns dans car works but my linclon gets his ass and he get my ass we go back and froth so prohopper ant done shit yes this is the streets but like i told u before u can build a real street car pump for pump and as far as ur wagon go we all know its got like 450 under the lower panles everone knows u cant make a wagon jump with no weight the ass is to short and that prohopper equiped ls ant all prohopper the only car in vegas that is prohopper is dans he ant got no steel tanks hes got the real prohopper shit :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2009, 10:33 PM~14955683
> *TUMMY, TUMMY, WHY DO YOU KEEP DRAGGIN ME INTO YOUR BULL SHIT BEEF WITH RON.....I DID BUY SOME PISTON TANKS FROM THE BEAVE....BUT SINCE THE POWDER COATER FUCKED UP AND COATED THE INSIDE OF THE TANKS AND I DONT FEEL LIKE HEARING ANYBODIES MOUTH ABOUT USING SOME TANKS ANGEL BOUGHT FROM MIKEY AT THE HOP SHOP AND I BOUGHT FROM HIM I WILL NOW BE USING THOSE FOR BACK PUMPS AND I WAS ALWAYS USING BM BLOCKS AND MAZZ GEARS......AND AS FAR AS ALL THOSE OTHER STIPULATIONS YOU HAVE (DRIVING, INSURED, REGISTERED, MUSIC, PAINT, INTERIOR, CHROME AND POWDER COAT, PAINTED BELLY AND FRAME, STRIPED AND LEAFED, AND ANY OTHER THING YOUR LOOKING FOR) NOT ONLY CHECK BUT CHECK MATE CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU ON THE STREETS CLOWN :biggrin:
> *


alot sooner then you think....


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> thats what were saying....well were going after the king of the streets single pumped title..and since the only single that can beat our pro hopper equiped ls is another pro hopper equiped ls well on the streets of las vegas single pump king goes to pro hopper...and since my boy called out ron to build a single and ron is to good for that...makes you say hummmmmmmm...its to hard to get a single pump to work...but maybe ...we made it right.....black magic has circus cars out here ..yes they work...but the pro hopper regal that is out here (dan from royals) is street and hits 72...and he can and will drive his shit all the time as soon as i get his driveline....so one more under the belt for pro hopper....


mouth gunns dans car works but my linclon gets his ass and he get my ass we go back and froth so prohopper ant done shit yes this is the streets but like i told u before u can build a real street car pump for pump and as far as ur wagon go we all know its got like 450 under the lower panles everone knows u cant make a wagon jump with no weight the ass is to short and that prohopper equiped ls ant all prohopper the only car in vegas that is prohopper is dans he ant got no steel tanks hes got the real prohopper shit :biggrin:
[/quote]
well leme post you some pictures up there....450 lbs hahahahahaha...no way...after i spank your ass....ill disassemble my shit in the parking lot....just for you


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 10:49 PM~14955802
> *alot sooner then you think....
> *


I KNOW JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH YOUR BUILDER.......I HOPE YOU DONT BREAK THAT HEAP BEFORE I GET OUT..... :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

DONT TRIP ALBERT FROM WHAT I HEAR HE MAY NOT HAVE TO DISASSEMBLE SHIT IT MAY FALL APART RIGHT IN FRONT OF OUR EYES :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

pro hopper 100 percent......and the real shit....






























all pro hopper all brand new


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14955830
> *I KNOW JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH YOUR BUILDER.......I HOPE YOU DONT BREAK THAT HEAP BEFORE I GET OUT..... :0
> *


my builder is me...onnly thing he is doing is my uppers cause i dont have the correct tools....car is already built....look at the pics


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2009, 10:33 PM~14955683
> *TUMMY, TUMMY, WHY DO YOU KEEP DRAGGIN ME INTO YOUR BULL SHIT BEEF WITH RON.....I DID BUY SOME PISTON TANKS FROM THE BEAVE....BUT SINCE THE POWDER COATER FUCKED UP AND COATED THE INSIDE OF THE TANKS AND I DONT FEEL LIKE HEARING ANYBODIES MOUTH ABOUT USING SOME TANKS ANGEL BOUGHT FROM MIKEY AT THE HOP SHOP AND I BOUGHT FROM HIM I WILL NOW BE USING THOSE FOR BACK PUMPS AND I WAS ALWAYS USING BM BLOCKS AND MAZZ GEARS......AND AS FAR AS ALL THOSE OTHER STIPULATIONS YOU HAVE (DRIVING, INSURED, REGISTERED, MUSIC, PAINT, INTERIOR, CHROME AND POWDER COAT, PAINTED BELLY AND FRAME, STRIPED AND LEAFED, AND ANY OTHER THING YOUR LOOKING FOR) NOT ONLY CHECK BUT CHECK MATE CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU ON THE STREETS CLOWN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14955950
> *pro hopper 100 percent......and the real shit....
> 
> 
> ...


looks ugly if its brand new. why you postin that up for? i see that :biggrin: shit at the local landfil.


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

why are you fools so worried?????its only 55 inches,....your daddy from black magic can beat that right?????oops i meant single pump that is


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:13 PM~14955997
> *why are you fools so worried?????its only 55 inches,....your daddy from black magic can beat that right?????oops i meant single pump that is
> *


How many batteries?? what voltage?


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2009, 11:15 PM~14956015
> *How many batteries?? what voltage?
> *


 8 batteries....heres the set up cause i have sooooooo much weight...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:17 PM~14956028
> *8 batteries....heres the set up cause i have sooooooo much weight...
> 
> 
> ...


damn bRO- I didnt ask about all that- I was jus curious about the batteries :biggrin:

EDIT-- but now that you mention it-- WEIGTH can be added at any time-- jus postin a pic like that rightnow really dont mean nata cause peeps still gonna hate-- NOW- if you post a YOUTUBE video-- then pull your shit apart on video and pROve it dont got shit- THen that will shut some muthafuccas up- Ive heard of it bein done before :cheesy:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2009, 11:18 PM~14956037
> *damn bRO- I didnt ask about all that- I was jus curious about the batteries :biggrin:
> *


its not for you bROther...its all love no matter what you run....you know that...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:20 PM~14956042
> *its not for you bROther...its all love no matter what you run....you know that...
> 
> 
> ...


RO IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

you ready for 6 times?????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:28 PM~14956095
> *you ready for 6 times?????
> *


WIsh I could be there :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14955950
> *pro hopper 100 percent......and the real shit....
> 
> 
> ...


brand new  that looks used to me ..... all scratched up.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ+Sep 1 2009, 11:07 AM~14947777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



wait!! you tried calling out my car building skills and this is the trash your working with.... come on homie. i dont wanna get into this whole "prohopper- blackmagic beef" 

but really man. you dont even have the tools to do your work.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Don't lie Tommy you have all your cars built for you too. :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2009, 03:45 AM~14956673
> *Don't lie Tommy you have all your cars built for you too.  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: yep your going to build my next one tim. 


really though. i cant believe homie tried calling me out. then post pictures of some chippin four door WTF ever that thing is :roflmao: :roflmao: 


bwhaha. hows things looking up your way bro?


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 1 2009, 11:11 PM~14955985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O'RLY  :nono: :nosad:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:13 PM~14955997
> *why are you fools so worried?????its only 55 inches,....your daddy from black magic can beat that right?????oops i meant single pump that is
> *


 u batter get so glasses mouth gunns cuz u dont know what 55 is just like d cars doin 60 ha right :biggrin: hope that shit is ready :0



and dont go get ur daddy angel :0


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2009, 10:57 PM~14955877
> *DONT TRIP ALBERT FROM WHAT I HEAR HE MAY NOT HAVE TO DISASSEMBLE SHIT IT MAY FALL APART RIGHT IN FRONT OF OUR EYES :biggrin:
> *


 well oj u know i will be the frist to seeee just like that linclon he build its a chipper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 2 2009, 07:23 AM~14956717
> *:cheesy:  yep your going to build my next one tim.
> really though. i cant believe homie tried calling me out. then post pictures of some chippin four door WTF ever that thing is  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> bwhaha. hows things looking up your way bro?
> *



Pretty good actually taking the day off on Friday to get the car going and ready for paint. :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> The tires are according to lrm rules . Hopping or dancing on reverse wheels increases your chances of breaking/bending suspension parts .


still looks gay hoppin on baloons, honestly all that lrm shit is an eye sore on the streets, 13x7 or 14x7 rims only and 155 80 r13s or 175 70 or 75 14s for hoppin, anything bigger is a joke. 

im not sayin im doin what you guys are , just see alot of other nice cars on here doing it with alot less of an excuse. and still looks clean
[/quote]


Truck will bang with whatever size wheel . Its not a excuse . Lrm rules at the time is a rule . I was doing it for competition . It can hop on any size tire , but the truck is without weight . Its all power . I seen cars with v-8s and big bodys hopping on 155 80 13s doing like over 80 inches lol . But do you really think that front of them cars are that light or is it weighted down??On a true hopper if its banging over 50 inches them small ass tires look good but there not going to keep the rim from bending . Thats being real.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

. I seen cars with v-8s and big bodys hopping on 155 80 13s doing like over 80 inches lol . But do you really think that front of them cars are that light or is it weighted down??On a true hopper if its banging over 50 inches them small ass tires look good but there not going to keep the rim from bending . Thats being real. [/quote]

I wish more peeps would realize this


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit is getting deep in here :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2009, 11:33 PM~14956125
> *WIsh I could be there :angry:
> *



x2  :angry:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 2 2009, 02:58 AM~14956628
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wait!! you tried calling out my car building skills and this is the trash your working with.... come on homie. i dont wanna get into this whole "prohopper- blackmagic beef"
> 
> ...


then pull up or shut up


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:30 AM~14959061
> *then pull up or shut up
> *


 :uh: 
next time your on the east cost holla.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> still looks gay hoppin on baloons, honestly all that lrm shit is an eye sore on the streets, 13x7 or 14x7 rims only and 155 80 r13s or 175 70 or 75 14s for hoppin, anything bigger is a joke.
> 
> im not sayin im doin what you guys are , just see alot of other nice cars on here doing it with alot less of an excuse. and still looks clean


thats what were saying....well were going after the king of the streets single pumped title..and since the only single that can beat our pro hopper equiped ls is another pro hopper equiped ls well on the streets of las vegas single pump king goes to pro hopper...and since my boy called out ron to build a single and ron is to good for that...makes you say hummmmmmmm...its to hard to get a single pump to work...but maybe ...we made it right.....black magic has circus cars out here ..yes they work...but the pro hopper regal that is out here (dan from royals) is street and hits 72...and he can and will drive his shit all the time as soon as i get his driveline....so one more under the belt for pro hopper....
[/quote]
_:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: you aint run'n shit but your gum's.. no circus shit over here..you dan or enybody else that claims pro flopper pull on up in front of this tre..& you can see what BMH.. is all about.. :0 _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14955950
> *pro flopper 100 percent......and real shity cheese force 2....
> 
> 
> ...


cheese force 2..go's good with chip's :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> thats what were saying....well were going after the king of the streets single pumped title..and since the only single that can beat our pro hopper equiped ls is another pro hopper equiped ls well on the streets of las vegas single pump king goes to pro hopper...and since my boy called out ron to build a single and ron is to good for that...makes you say hummmmmmmm...its to hard to get a single pump to work...but maybe ...we made it right.....black magic has circus cars out here ..yes they work...but the pro hopper regal that is out here (dan from royals) is street and hits 72...and he can and will drive his shit all the time as soon as i get his driveline....so one more under the belt for pro hopper....


_:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: you aint run'n shit but your gum's.. no circus shit over here..you dan or enybody else that claims pro flopper pull on up in front of this tre..& you can see what BMH.. is all about.. :0 _
[/quote]


What u bangin with that trey?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

I REALLY HATE TO SHOW ANYTHING BEFORE ITS DONE BUT THIS CLOWN AND HIS GROCERY GETTER IS REALLY ON MY LAST NERVE WITH HIS FUGAZZY ASS SO HEAR IS A REAL CAR BEING BUILT AT A REAL SHOP JUST A LITTLE THROW TOGETHER TO WEAR THIS NUT RIDER OUT......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: you aint run'n shit but your gum's.. no circus shit over here..you dan or enybody else that claims pro flopper pull on up in front of this tre..& you can see what BMH.. is all about.. :0 _


What u bangin with that trey?
[/quote]
why you got somthing to pull in front of it???


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> What u bangin with that trey?


why you got somthing to pull in front of it???
[/quote]


U sweatin?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> why you got somthing to pull in front of it???


U sweatin?








[/quote]
:roflmao: what sweat pro flopper... never that.. jus bustin tommy gum's b.z's


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> U sweatin?


:roflmao: what sweat pro flopper... never that.. jus bustin tommy gum's b.z's
[/quote]





Pro Hopper rules homie :biggrin: :0 
Yo man realy how many inches is it hittin?? Im just wonderin how much







them pumps have.


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD O.J....BUT YOUR RIGHT WHEN WE OPEN OUR SHOP...WE WILL BE ABLE TO DO A CAR ON A LIFT AS WELL...AND..PERM WHERES YOUR CAR AT..IM ALMOST READY...YOU NEED TO PULL A PUMP OUT....O.J HURRY UP IM ONLY BRINGING MY CAR OUT ONE TIME BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW...SO YOU AND ALBERT GET TOGETHER AND FIGURE OUT WHEN IM GONNA CHOP THE BOTH OF YOU UP....SO I CAN BEAT YOU BOTH AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> :roflmao: what sweat pro flopper... never that.. jus bustin tommy gum's b.z's


Pro Hopper rules homie :biggrin: :0 
Yo man realy how many inches is it hittin?? Im just wonderin how much







them pumps have.
[/quote]
_well if you think it's so weak pull on up & find out for yourself.. :0
weak sauce..aint that wut you put on tho's cheesey natcho's called cheese force 2.
cuz they plain az fuc.. got to cover up that bad taste they leave.._


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

AND PERM STOP CHEERLEADING


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 11:52 AM~14959870
> *AND PERM STOP CHEERLEADING
> *


member a cheerleader dont got no car.. i kno you seen mine in the video's the magazines..you kno shit like that..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> What u bangin with that trey?


why you got somthing to pull in front of it???
[/quote]


PERM-- come on now-- it dont even matter if PROHOPPER does got somethin to pull up on it-- you got the cleanest hopper out IN MANY PEOPLES OPPINIONS. I mean its a FULL UNDERCARRIAGE Impala with clean as fuc interior a sic wit it motor and IT CAN BE DRIVEN. 
FUC EM ALL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> why you got somthing to pull in front of itthank's homie..that's the realist shit on this whole topic :thumbsup:[/i]


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 11:51 AM~14959856
> *LOOKS GOOD O.J....BUT YOUR RIGHT WHEN WE OPEN OUR SHOP...WE WILL BE ABLE TO DO A CAR ON A LIFT AS WELL...AND..PERM WHERES YOUR CAR AT..IM ALMOST READY...YOU NEED TO PULL A PUMP OUT....O.J HURRY UP IM ONLY BRINGING MY CAR OUT ONE TIME BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW...SO YOU AND ALBERT GET TOGETHER AND FIGURE OUT WHEN IM GONNA CHOP THE BOTH OF YOU UP....SO I CAN BEAT YOU BOTH AT THE SAME TIME
> 
> 
> ...


IM NOT RUSHING FOR YOU *** KAG.....YOU ARE THE ONE WHO WAS WOOFIN ABOUT PAINT AND CHROME AND MUSIC AND ECT AND ECT.....I WILL BE 120% CORRECT WHEN I PULL UP ON YOUR BUSTED JUNK RIDIN ASS BUT ALL THIS TALKING ON THE WEB IS NOT MY STYLE I KEEP TELLIN YOU HOMIE REAL RIDERS DO REAL THINGS AND FAT MOUTHIN WHEN YOUR CAR AINT DONE IS A NO NO SO FOR NOW IM GONNA SHHHHHHH JUST LIKE YOU SHOULD BE DOING SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........................................SEE YOU ON THE STREETS CHIPPER!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> PERM-- come on now-- it dont even matter if PROHOPPER does got somethin to pull up on it-- you got the cleanest hopper out IN MANY PEOPLES OPPINIONS. I mean its a FULL UNDERCARRIAGE Impala with clean as fuc interior a sic wit it motor and IT CAN BE DRIVEN.
> FUC EM ALL


_thank's homie..that's the realist shit on this whole topic :thumbsup:_
[/quote]


Thats jus the way I see it homie. Id rather have a clean as fuc Impala hittin 80s- then an OK G-body hittin 90s- or even triples.  

hold on-- let me go get my Pom Poms so i can do another Cheer
FOR TEAM BMH :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> why you got somthing to pull in front of it???


PERM-- come on now-- it dont even matter if PROHOPPER does got somethin to pull up on it-- you got the cleanest hopper out IN MANY PEOPLES OPPINIONS. I mean its a FULL UNDERCARRIAGE Impala with clean as fuc interior a sic wit it motor and IT CAN BE DRIVEN. 
FUC EM ALL 
[/quote]



I aint got nothin clean you got me there . I giv much props to clean hoppers . But we talkin bout whos gets up the highest not the cleanest .

Remember - perform good first then look good .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> PERM-- come on now-- it dont even matter if PROHOPPER does got somethin to pull up on it-- you got the cleanest hopper out IN MANY PEOPLES OPPINIONS. I mean its a FULL UNDERCARRIAGE Impala with clean as fuc interior a sic wit it motor and IT CAN BE DRIVEN.
> FUC EM ALL


I aint got nothin clean you got me there . I giv much props to clean hoppers . But we talkin bout whos gets up the highest not the cleanest .

Remember - perform good first then look good .
[/quote]

I dont recall once where we were forbidden to talk bout how clean somethin is.. and mY point was ID THER HAVE A CLEAN IMPALA LIKE PERMS hittin 80s or so- then a BUSTED ASS G-BODY hittin 90s. And his car works-- its been showin plenty of times. SO- as far as it workin-- aint no question bout that


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

man i dont kno bout you..but that is cleen az fuc & high..bumper check'n


oh yea.. it's got's BMH in the trunk


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 12:27 PM~14960268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see this pic- it makes me wanna steal your ehaust for my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 12:27 PM~14960268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do you run BMH by any chance? :dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14960268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean . Needs Pro hopper to get over the scales . But clean .


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 12:27 PM~14960268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothin fuckin with that! i need that exhaust to!!!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14959606
> *I REALLY HATE TO SHOW ANYTHING BEFORE ITS DONE BUT THIS CLOWN AND HIS GROCERY GETTER IS REALLY ON MY LAST NERVE WITH HIS FUGAZZY ASS SO HEAR IS A REAL CAR BEING BUILT AT A REAL SHOP JUST A LITTLE THROW TOGETHER TO WEAR THIS NUT RIDER OUT......
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking drop downs...you better run 14s in that cause thats about 52 inches...why would you show me your rear suspension....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> why you got somthing to pull in front of it???


PERM-- come on now-- it dont even matter if PROHOPPER does got somethin to pull up on it-- you got the cleanest hopper out IN MANY PEOPLES OPPINIONS. I mean its a FULL UNDERCARRIAGE Impala with clean as fuc interior a sic wit it motor and IT CAN BE DRIVEN. 
FUC EM ALL 
[/quote]
driven off and on the trailor......still love ya perm...and me you d and big marc gotta get the buffet


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2009, 12:29 PM~14960289
> *Every time I see this pic- it makes me wanna steal your ehaust for my 64 :biggrin:
> *


ill sell it to you.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14960268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they bag ur groceries at the bumper check counter?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2009, 02:23 PM~14961315
> *they bag ur groceries at the bumper check counter?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YOU KNO IT..PAPER OR PLASTIC..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 03:26 PM~14961342
> *:0  :0  :0 YOU KNO IT..PAPER OR PLASTIC..
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 02:19 PM~14961284
> *ill sell it to you.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEN WELL HAVE ENOUGH $ FOR THE BUFFET.. :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Sep 2 2009, 01:03 PM~14960609
> *nothin fuckin with that!  i need that exhaust to!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 03:28 PM~14961358
> *THEN WELL HAVE ENOUGH $ FOR THE BUFFET.. :0
> *



Rio??


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 2 2009, 02:33 PM~14961412
> *Rio??
> *


RIO TASTE LIKE SHIT GOTTA HIT SUNSET STATION OR NEW ORLEANS BOTH ARE THE BOMB REAL SHIT AND HALF THE PRICE OF THE RIO


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 02:14 PM~14961241
> *nice looking drop downs...you better run 14s in that cause thats about 52 inches...why would you show me your rear suspension....hahahahahahahahaha
> *



HOW WOULD YOU KNOW WHAT 52" LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN 32".......IM GLAD YOU THINK YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT LOCK UPS IF YOU DID WHY ARE YOU LETTING SOMEONE ELSE DO YOURS????? TOMMY LET THE CAR DO THE TALKING AND POUR YOUR SELF A TALL GLASS OF SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH UNTIL THEN...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14959606
> *I REALLY HATE TO SHOW ANYTHING BEFORE ITS DONE BUT THIS CLOWN AND HIS GROCERY GETTER IS REALLY ON MY LAST NERVE WITH HIS FUGAZZY ASS SO HEAR IS A REAL CAR BEING BUILT AT A REAL SHOP JUST A LITTLE THROW TOGETHER TO WEAR THIS NUT RIDER OUT......
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious to why would you paint the frame with it mounted to the car? 

I have never built a hopper before, so I am just curious and trying to stock away all the tips I can get. It looks good!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 2 2009, 03:14 PM~14961819
> *Just curious to why would you paint the frame with it mounted to the car?
> 
> I have never built a hopper before, so I am just curious and trying to stock away all the tips I can get.  It looks good!
> *


WE NEVER TOOK THE BODY ALL THE WAY OFF...IT IS WHAT WE CALL A SINGLE SIDE NOT A FULL FRAME BUT ENOUGH TO BREAK THIS TOMMY CLOWN OFF WITH.... :biggrin: I WAS NOT EVEN TRYING TO SHOW THE CAR UNTIL IT WAS DONE BUT THIS REINCARNATED RETARD JUST KEEPS BUMPIN HIS GUMS...HE WAS A NERD IN THIS GAME IN THE 90'S AND THEN AFTER A 8 YEAR FISHING TRIP HE FOUND SOME NEW FOLKS TO BUFFALO THAT DIDNT KNOW ANY BETTER AND NOW HE THINKS HE IS SOMEBODY IN THIS GAME BUT HAS YET TO PROVE ANYTHING OTHER THAN HE *TALKS *LOUD AND *DOES *NOTHING....I THINK IM GONNA HAVE TO LEARN HIM A THING OR TWO ON WHAT IT TAKES TO BE A *REAL KING OF THE STREETS*


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 2 2009, 03:26 PM~14961951
> *WE NEVER TOOK THE BODY ALL THE WAY OFF...IT IS WHAT WE CALL A SINGLE SIDE NOT A FULL FRAME BUT ENOUGH TO BREAK THIS TOMMY CLOWN OFF WITH.... :biggrin: I WAS NOT EVEN TRYING TO SHOW THE CAR UNTIL IT WAS DONE BUT THIS REINCARNATED RETARD JUST KEEPS BUMPIN HIS GUMS...HE WAS A NERD IN THIS GAME IN THE 90'S AND THEN AFTER A 8 YEAR FISHING TRIP HE FOUND SOME NEW FOLKS TO BUFFALO THAT DIDNT KNOW ANY BETTER AND NOW HE THINKS HE IS SOMEBODY IN THIS GAME BUT HAS YET TO PROVE ANYTHING OTHER THAN HE TALKS LOUD AND DOES NOTHING....I THINK IM GONNA HAVE TO LEARN HIM A THING OR TWO ON WHAT IT TAKES TO BE A REAL KING OF THE STREETS
> *


 :0


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd keep the rest of the pic's on lock down, and then break everyone off when your ready.

I remember when I use to live in Vegas going to the hopp at the Delegation CC meetings on Sahara. Dave VS Chico....1995 was the good ole days!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 2 2009, 03:34 PM~14962027
> *I'd keep the rest of the pic's on lock down, and then break everyone off when your ready.
> 
> I remember when I use to live in Vegas going to the hopp at the Delegation CC meetings on Sahara.  Dave VS Chico....1995  was the good ole days!
> *


NO DOUBT NO MORE LEAKERS :biggrin: THOSE WERE THE REAL GOOD OLD DAYS


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 2 2009, 02:33 PM~14961412
> *Rio??
> *


you know it....


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 2 2009, 04:23 PM~14962498
> *NO DOUBT NO MORE LEAKERS :biggrin: THOSE WERE THE REAL GOOD OLD DAYS
> *


ya those days were good when we could burn a car down just for fun....hahah my green chop top 4 pump lincoln....hahahaha burnt that bitch up on meathead...hahahah


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 02:28 PM~14961358
> *THEN WELL HAVE ENOUGH $ FOR THE BUFFET.. :0
> *



I still wanna chec that buffet you were tellin me about when I was out there :biggrin:


----------



## ogregal (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 2 2009, 12:20 PM~14960178
> *
> 
> Remember - perform good first then look good .
> *



What have you built, not air ride junk. not minitruck ford ranger junk with a fullstack on i-beams and stock balloon tires.


show me what hoppers you have built, you talk allot how great these g-cheeze heads are so show me what you have built with them. All I have seen from you is air hoppers, a long ass old ford truck that used 2 run cce garbage and that minitruck ranger.

dont post air ride crap
dont post trucks


please show everybody!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> PERM-- come on now-- it dont even matter if PROHOPPER does got somethin to pull up on it-- you got the cleanest hopper out IN MANY PEOPLES OPPINIONS. I mean its a FULL UNDERCARRIAGE Impala with clean as fuc interior a sic wit it motor and IT CAN BE DRIVEN.
> FUC EM ALL


driven off and on the trailor......still love ya perm...and me you d and big marc gotta get the buffet
[/quote]


fROm the way I understand it- that car can be driven alot more than jus on and off the trailor-- but hey- Ive never been in the drivers seat of it-- So I guess I wouldnt know :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2009, 09:17 PM~14964847
> *fROm the way I understand it- that car can be driven alot more than jus on and off the trailor-- but hey- Ive never been in the drivers seat of it-- So I guess I wouldnt know :biggrin:
> *



and it goes to the grocery store, goes in the express lane 15 bumper checks or less, gets help with the groceries in the car and rides out...i thought u new


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogregal_@Sep 2 2009, 09:15 PM~14964815
> *What have you built, not air ride junk. not minitruck ford ranger junk with a fullstack on i-beams and stock balloon tires.
> show me what hoppers you have built, you talk allot how great these g-cheeze heads are so show me what you have built with them. All I have seen from you is  air hoppers, a long ass old ford truck that used 2 run cce garbage and that minitruck ranger.
> 
> ...




:roflmao: Opened a undercover account to be a internet gangster with your 1 post lol .


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 2 2009, 09:50 PM~14965259
> *:roflmao:  Opened a undercover account to be a internet gangster with your 1 post lol .
> *


hey now they joined in jul of 2008 lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14965341
> *hey now they joined in jul of 2008  lol
> *



ha lol smooth :biggrin:


----------



## ogregal (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogregal_@Sep 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14964815
> *What have you built, not air ride junk. not minitruck ford ranger junk with a fullstack on i-beams and stock balloon tires.
> show me what hoppers you have built, you talk allot how great these g-cheeze heads are so show me what you have built with them. All I have seen from you is  air hoppers, a long ass old ford truck that used 2 run cce garbage and that minitruck ranger.
> 
> ...



well i always view the forum. the only reason I made an account in the first place last year was because when it gets busy you need an acount to login. 

Anyways why not answer the question?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogregal_@Sep 2 2009, 08:29 PM~14965773
> *well i always view the forum. the only reason I made an account in the first place last year was because when it gets busy you need an acount to login.
> 
> Anyways why not answer the question?
> *


not taking nothing away from any other competitor, but Gilbert has prooved he has what it takes,


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

juan manuel you waiting for us????in a few days well have something for elnegro

and your silver ls as well..it will be a monte battle.....ask no pay ray he knows what were comming out with


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 2 2009, 09:54 PM~14966099
> *not taking nothing away from any other competitor, but Gilbert has prooved he has what it takes,
> *


Yeah hes got some good dancers too!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

2 Members: 81cutty, royalhopper


sup shaun :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

no doubt he has proved what it takes, but he used to use CCE before, so what hoppers [not dancers,trucks or air ride cars] has he done with gf2 pumpheads?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 3 2009, 12:10 AM~14967109
> *no doubt he has proved what it takes, but he used to use CCE before, so what hoppers [not dancers,trucks or air ride cars] has he done with gf2 pumpheads?
> *


 :0 
no DANCIN aROund that post :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 2 2009, 03:56 PM~14961634
> *RIO TASTE LIKE SHIT GOTTA HIT SUNSET STATION OR NEW ORLEANS BOTH ARE THE BOMB REAL SHIT AND HALF THE PRICE OF THE RIO
> *



I gotta try them places . I thought the best buffet was at the rio.  
Vegas is my favorite city man . Always sumthin to do there .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 2 2009, 03:56 PM~14961634
> *RIO TASTE LIKE SHIT GOTTA HIT SUNSET STATION OR NEW ORLEANS BOTH ARE THE BOMB REAL SHIT AND HALF THE PRICE OF THE RIO
> *



And watch a lil bit of volume 27


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

well just follow us and well have a blast our here..this is our city...lol


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 2 2009, 09:54 PM~14966099
> *not taking nothing away from any other competitor, but Gilbert has prooved he has what it takes,
> *


x2



but honestly --------> "The 1st to bring 40 inch wheels to the world" 


i mean come on. really? i know the car was done just for shock, but dude! ............


just speachless!  :angry: 








:cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 3 2009, 06:18 AM~14967790
> *I gotta try them places . I thought the best buffet was at the rio.
> Vegas is my favorite city man . Always sumthin to do there .
> *


just remember. what happens in vegas. stays in vegas..... but not da herpes! so watch it gilby!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 3 2009, 11:25 AM~14969827
> *just remember. what happens in vegas. stays in vegas..... but not da herpes! so watch it gilby!
> *



lol once tha herpes forever tha herpes . Sick man just sick . lol


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14966306
> *juan manuel  you waiting for us????in a few days well have something for elnegro
> 
> and your silver ls as well..it will be a monte battle.....ask no pay ray he knows what were comming out with
> *


PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you sure do run your mouth alot for not having your car finished......


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Sep 3 2009, 09:49 AM~14970047
> *PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you sure do run your mouth alot for not having your car finished......
> *


X 100 :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 3 2009, 10:54 AM~14970091
> *X 100  :biggrin:
> *


x1000 Just take your car out there Jerry and serve him and be done with it! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

lol


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2009, 12:48 PM~14911032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: TATTED UP BMH FOR LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2009, 02:07 PM~14911963
> *LOL pro hopper slopper .
> Vic is cool , but never won a title . So it aint no pro hopper stopper . Periode .
> *


WHERE U BEEN AT DOG! KING OF CALI 2 YEARS BACK TO BACK 07 08 AND KING OF THE STREETS BACK TO BACK :cheesy: FIRST YEAR TAKN FOOS OUT OF THE GAME (BLACK WIDOW) COME ON DOG! DO U NEED PICS I GOT PICS LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 28 2009, 02:22 PM~14912164
> *Ya I am a minitrucker at heart!! Like most in here!! Last time I checked you just got into hopping a year ago, by those standards I would consider you a NEWBEE!!!  :0
> *


YESSSS IM NOT A NEWBEE ITS MY 2ND YEAR LOL WELL 2 1/2 LOL WHATS UP JESS HOWS EVERYTHIN IN THE BIG 702


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking+Sep 3 2009, 12:10 AM~14967109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SEEMS Like gilbert is sure good at DANCING around that question!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 3 2009, 11:17 AM~14970301
> *x1000 Just take your car out there Jerry and serve him and be done with it!  :biggrin:
> *


ya jerry come out here and serve me...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Sep 3 2009, 10:49 AM~14970047
> *PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you sure do run your mouth alot for not having your car finished......
> *


bring your raggedy ass car out...well put that chipping ass store bought car out in retirement....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 01:10 PM~14971388
> *ya jerry come out here and serve me...
> *


ive not said anything so far but from what ive read on here ,you talk it good without a car even being done ,ive been following and reading 1st you was waiting for a tranny then the front arms then the rear uppers etc your telling people our cars doing this n that but its not even done come on now dawg ,im not hating just telling how i see it from persoanal experience dont talk about it be about it ,get your car done and working before ya start calling people out 

just my .02


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 3 2009, 02:33 PM~14971622
> *ive not said anything so far but from what ive read on here ,you talk it good without a car even being done ,ive been following and reading 1st you was waiting for a tranny then the front arms then the rear uppers etc your telling people our cars doing this n that but its not even done come on now dawg ,im not hating just telling how i see it from persoanal experience dont talk about it be about it ,get your car done and working before ya start calling people out
> 
> just my .02
> *


X100000 and get some damn tools! LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 3 2009, 01:37 PM~14971666
> *X100000 and get some damn tools! LOL
> *


you fancy takin the cutty to vegas homie n showin em what a single bm powered street car can do :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 3 2009, 02:41 PM~14971719
> *you fancy takin the cutty to vegas homie n showin em what a single bm powered street car can do  :biggrin:
> *


I was actually thinking about it, but wasnt sure if I wanted to make that drive. I was goin to fly, but all this talk makes me want to pull it out


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 3 2009, 01:56 PM~14971853
> *I was actually thinking about it, but wasnt sure if I wanted to make that drive. I was goin to fly, but all this talk makes me want to pull it out
> *


i havent been talking shit at all...wait till tomorrow when my car will be done...you havent heard shit yet...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 3 2009, 01:50 PM~14971146
> *SEEMS Like gilbert is sure good at DANCING around that question!
> *



Thats a stupid question that dont even deserved to be answered homie . Ive built more cars than a chevy factory. I aint gonna even waist my time on that question .


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14971906
> *i havent been talking shit at all...wait till tomorrow when my car will be done...you havent heard shit yet...
> *


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 3 2009, 01:56 PM~14971853
> *I was actually thinking about it, but wasnt sure if I wanted to make that drive. I was goin to fly, but all this talk makes me want to pull it out
> *


Bring that shit down Kansas!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 3 2009, 01:39 PM~14971044
> *WHERE U BEEN AT DOG! KING OF CALI 2 YEARS BACK TO BACK 07 08 AND KING OF THE STREETS BACK TO BACK  :cheesy: FIRST YEAR TAKN FOOS OUT OF THE GAME (BLACK WIDOW) COME ON DOG! DO U NEED PICS I GOT PICS LOL
> *



lol I know u got pics . I think u might be king of fresno :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 03:02 PM~14971906
> *i havent been talking shit at all...wait till tomorrow when my car will be done...you havent heard shit yet...
> *


Been waiting homie.. Been watchin this thread biting my tongue for a week!! LOL


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 3 2009, 03:08 PM~14971973
> *Bring that shit down Kansas!
> *


Thinking about it, but I would have to take another day or two off of work if I did and I dont get paid if Im not there.. Plus thats a long fuckin drive! LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_CALL'N OUT ALL SINGLE PUMP'S..IM TIRED OF ALL THIS SHIT..BLA BLA BLA.. SO I BUILT ME A SINGLE PUMP TO SHUT DOWN ALL SINGLE'S IN THE VEGAS AREA..SATURDAY NITE

SO BRING IT ON..WUT EVER YOU GOT SO I CAN SHOW YOU WUT A REAL SINGLE STREET CAR IS SUPOSE TO DO.. LIGHT'S, INSURANCE. DRIVING TO THE HOP NOT ON A TRAILER.. SO IF YOU THINK YOU GOT WUT IT TAKE'S PULL ON UP OR SHUT UP... :0 :0 :0_ :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14972597
> *CALL'N OUT ALL SINGEL PUMP'S..IM TIRED OF ALL THIS SHIT..BLA BLA BLA.. SO I BUILT ME A SINGEL PUMP TO SHUT DOWN ALL SINGEL'S IN THE VEGAS AREA..SATURDAY NITE
> 
> SO BRING IT ON..WUTEVER YOU GOT SO I CAN SHOW YOU WUT A REAL SINGEL STREET CAR IS SUPOSE TO DO.. LIGHT'S, INSURANCE. DRIVING TO THE HOP NOT ON A TRAILER.. SO IF YOU THINK YOU GOT WUT IT TAKE'S PULL ON UP OR SHUT UP... :0  :0  :0 :0
> *


someone better get it on video.


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14966306
> *juan manuel  you waiting for us????in a few days well have something for elnegro
> 
> and your silver ls el co too!!! ..it will be a monte battle.....ask no pay ray he knows what were comming out with
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2009, 03:27 PM~14972839
> *someone better get it on video.
> *


x2 :0 and single pump doing 50 plus is impressive but a single pump doing that plus WITHOUT WEIGHT now thats doing damage


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14971934
> *Thats  a stupid question that dont even deserved to be answered homie . Ive built more cars than a chevy factory. I aint gonna even waist my time on that question .
> *




If that was the case you would not come on here and POSt all your YOUTUBE advertisements.

why not answer the question, your so fast to talk all this garbage to Ron and post your air hoppers, minitrucks on fat tires and gutted dancers. 

again I will request you post some pics and video because I know you love to plug your business and plug prohopper as much as you can, just be straight up with us.
*

"no doubt he has proved what it takes, but he used to use CCE before, so what hoppers [not dancers,trucks or air ride cars] has he done with gf2 pumpheads?"*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 3 2009, 04:59 PM~14973191
> *If that was the case you would not come on here and POSt all your YOUTUBE advertisements.
> 
> why not answer the question, your so fast to talk all this garbage to Ron and post your air hoppers, minitrucks on fat tires and gutted dancers.
> ...



Oh gawd here we go again... hno: 
Im gonna end this one right now. 
Single pump king wins !!! you win man , Whatever you feel your right bro .


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 3 2009, 02:08 PM~14971973
> *Bring that shit down Kansas!
> *


kansas gawd dang thats far...i drive my shit...fuck that ..unkess you figure out a way i can cllick my heels three times


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

what do you mean I win? I am asking an honest question. Sorry if I offended you.

You do NOT want to answer it, you made it very clear to me and the rest of the people here.

So technically there is NO prohopper parts in your air hoppers [they just use slam bags and gc valves or whatever valves [prohopper does not manufacture ANY airbag parts to my knowledge.

so I have not seen anything besides the ranger and titanic [which had all cce before and you just swapped out the front pumps and slapped a prohopper sticker on it]


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 05:12 PM~14973323
> *kansas  gawd dang thats far...i drive my shit...fuck that ..unkess you figure out a way i can cllick my heels three times
> *


LOL nah he was askin me to bring my shit down next month to Vegas.. We actually named my car the Ruby Red Chipper :biggrin: Click the the bumper a couple of times and go back to Kansas :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14972597
> *CALL'N OUT ALL SINGEL PUMP'S..IM TIRED OF ALL THIS SHIT..BLA BLA BLA.. SO I BUILT ME A SINGEL PUMP TO SHUT DOWN ALL SINGEL'S IN THE VEGAS AREA..SATURDAY NITE
> 
> SO BRING IT ON..WUTEVER YOU GOT SO I CAN SHOW YOU WUT A REAL SINGEL STREET CAR IS SUPOSE TO DO.. LIGHT'S, INSURANCE. DRIVING TO THE HOP NOT ON A TRAILER.. SO IF YOU THINK YOU GOT WUT IT TAKE'S PULL ON UP OR SHUT UP... :0  :0  :0 :0
> *


 :cheesy: I wanna see :cheesy:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 01:12 PM~14971409
> *bring your raggedy ass car out...well put that chipping ass store bought car out in retirement....
> *


damn what store did i buy it from????man i was gonna do a house call but i found out your the one at a retirement home. i dont want your neighbors calling the cops for making noise after 7:00pm


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 3 2009, 03:59 PM~14973191
> *If that was the case you would not come on here and POSt all your YOUTUBE advertisements.
> 
> why not answer the question, your so fast to talk all this garbage to Ron and post your air hoppers, minitrucks on fat tires and gutted dancers.
> ...



who are you? :scrutinize:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Sep 3 2009, 06:49 PM~14974777
> *damn what store did i buy it from????man i was gonna do a house call but i found out your the one at a retirement home. i dont want your neighbors calling the cops for making noise after 7:00pm
> *


hahahahahahahahahah now thats fucking funny..


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 3 2009, 03:03 PM~14972597
> *CALL'N OUT ALL SINGLE PUMP'S..IM TIRED OF ALL THIS SHIT..BLA BLA BLA.. SO I BUILT ME A SINGLE PUMP TO SHUT DOWN ALL SINGLE'S IN THE VEGAS AREA..SATURDAY NITE
> 
> SO BRING IT ON..WUT EVER YOU GOT SO I CAN SHOW YOU WUT A REAL SINGLE STREET CAR IS SUPOSE TO DO.. LIGHT'S, INSURANCE. DRIVING TO THE HOP NOT ON A TRAILER.. SO IF YOU THINK YOU GOT WUT IT TAKE'S PULL ON UP OR SHUT UP... :0  :0  :0 :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

only a couple people in here have a hopper worth bragging about the rest need to bow down


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 08:20 PM~14975693
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hope ur daddys got ur car done :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its gettin good up in here :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14975818
> *only a couple people in here have a hopper worth bragging about the rest need to bow down
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

too much talking in here.. my actions speak for me!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2009, 10:08 PM~14976250
> *too much talking in here.. my actions speak for me!!!!!
> *


shit i just watch em on rolln dvds lol


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14975818
> *only a couple people in here have a hopper worth bragging about the rest need to bow down
> *



DOnt hide your feelings Tim-- post em up- Im dyin to know hich ones you are talkin bout. Hopefully after I get mine finished up-- you might add it to your list :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

HEY STORY TELLING ASS TOMMY......SINCE YOU WAS WOOFIN ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT MY SUPPOSED ANGLE BOY PUMPS I WAS GOING TO USE HEAR ARE SOME PICS OF MY AND THIS LAST ONE HAS A MESSAGE FROM HIM TO YOU CHUMP!!!</span>[/b]


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

oh shit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 10:43 PM~14976716
> *HEY STORY TELLING ASS TOMMY......SINCE YOU WAS WOOFIN ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT MY SUPPOSED ANGLE BOY PUMPS I WAS GOING TO USE HEAR ARE SOME PICS OF MY AND THIS LAST ONE HAS A MESSAGE FROM HIM TO YOU CHUMP!!!</span>*
> 
> 
> ...



WO WO WO...WTF lol...i like that shit...the checkvalves have been plugged so that u can just return right off of them..nice....and with 2 pressure ports...take the tank off i wanna see the guts now lol...and there goes ron again threating people with a good time..lol


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14976716
> *HEY STORY TELLING ASS TOMMY......SINCE YOU WAS WOOFIN ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT MY SUPPOSED ANGLE BOY PUMPS I WAS GOING TO USE HEAR ARE SOME PICS OF MY AND THIS LAST ONE HAS A MESSAGE FROM HIM TO YOU CHUMP!!!</span>*
> 
> 
> ...


dam what has the genius created now im scared :0


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 3 2009, 06:01 PM~14974880
> *who are you?  :scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

HEY BOOGIE MAN HOUSE CALL IN 15 MIN COME TO THE SHOP ASAP


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14976976
> *HEY BOOGIE MAN HOUSE CALL IN 15 MIN COME TO THE SHOP ASAP
> *



fuck i miss all the fun.....someone video tape that shit damn it..and under some light...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14976716
> *HEY STORY TELLING ASS TOMMY......SINCE YOU WAS WOOFIN ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT MY SUPPOSED ANGLE BOY PUMPS I WAS GOING TO USE HEAR ARE SOME PICS OF MY AND THIS LAST ONE HAS A MESSAGE FROM HIM TO YOU CHUMP!!!</span>*
> 
> 
> ...


well fuck waiting till saturday lets do it tomorrow...pull up so your shit can break


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 10:16 PM~14977127
> *well fuck waiting till saturday lets do it tomorrow...pull up so your shit can break
> *


IM THINKING MORE LIKE 30 MIN YOU STILL AT WORK

AND THE ONLY THING I WILL BREAK IS YOU THE FUCK OFF WITH THAT SHIT BOX ASS WAGON NERD :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh man someone break out the big rubber boots..shits getting thick in here...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 10:17 PM~14977136
> *IM THINKING MORE LIKE 30 MIN YOU STILL AT WORK
> 
> AND THE ONLY THING I WILL BREAK IS YOU THE FUCK OFF WITH THAT SHIT BOX ASS WAGON NERD :biggrin:
> *


nope im at home and you know where my car is


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14977172
> *oh man someone break out the big rubber boots..shits getting thick in here...
> *


THIS FOOL THINKS THIS IS HOLLYWOOD......THE REVENGE OF THE NERDS PLAYED OUT IN THE 90'S.......WITH HIS CHUMP ASS!!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 10:20 PM~14977181
> *nope im at home and you know where my car is
> *


I THINK YOU BETTER DO LIKE THE GAME AND MAN YOUR BATTLE SHIP BECAUSE ITS GOING DOWN LIKE A DRESS AT THE PROM


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 10:23 PM~14977213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


IM SERIOUS AS A HEART ATTACK


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 11:21 PM~14977189
> *THIS FOOL THINKS THIS IS HOLLYWOOD......THE REVENGE OF THE NERDS PLAYED OUT IN THE 90'S.......WITH HIS CHUMP ASS!!!!
> *



haha..yea well both the cars in question would work me over any day of the week right now..im just gonna sit back and enjoy the show..maybe take some notes if anyone gives out some secrets lol


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

the game is to be sold not told


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: stevie d, LASVEGASROLLERZ, !?WHO?!, TROUBLESOME, dignityaz


stop reading this shit and get to hopping call up mexican mondo n get him to film it :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14976976
> *HEY BOOGIE MAN HOUSE CALL IN 15 MIN COME TO THE SHOP ASAP
> *


SO YOUR BOY NEEDED REINFORCEMENTS COULDNT DO IT ON HIS OWN HUH!!!!! FUCKIN WEINIES


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 3 2009, 10:31 PM~14977332
> *SO YOUR BOY NEEDED REINFORCEMENTS COULDNT DO IT ON HIS OWN HUH!!!!! FUCKIN WEINIES
> *


bet they dont even hit their own switch either


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 10:28 PM~14977300
> *the game is to be sold not told
> *


Ive got a poccet full of BMH coupons THANK GOODNESS_ cause I am a newbie- and pROud as fuc of it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 10:44 PM~14977482
> *bet they dont even hit their own switch either
> *


DAMN -- I know you aint talkin bout OJ- WE ALL see that ***** killin it fROm the door FOR YEARS UPON YEARS ALREADY bRO :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 3 2009, 11:53 PM~14977569
> *Ive got a poccet full of BMH coupons THANK GOODNESS_ cause I am a newbie- and pROud as fuc of it :biggrin:
> *



you fucking coupon clipper lol


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2009, 11:00 PM~14977648
> *you fucking coupon clipper lol
> *


HEY- when ya need some help-- and cant figure shit out- Toss em a coupon  
:biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

shit im movin to vegas!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2009, 12:03 AM~14977671
> *HEY- when ya need some help-- and cant figure shit out- Toss em a coupon
> :biggrin:
> *



Lol. This is true.


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 10:44 PM~14977482
> *bet they dont even hit their own switch either
> *


PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!!
I would do a house call but your chippin ass car is still in angel's driveway......YOU FUCKIN CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 12:10 PM~14971388
> *ya jerry come out here and serve me...
> *


DONT TRIP WERE COMING UP.....


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14978155
> *DONT TRIP WERE COMING UP.....
> *


JERRY YOU AINT RIGHT!!!!!! I TRIED TO TELL HIM BUT........NOW HE GOTTA MAN UP!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14976976
> *YES A HOUSE CALL WAS MADE!!!!! AND I BROKE THEM THE FUCK OFF CAME ALL THE WAY 45 MIN TO GET BROKE OFF AND SUPER SUPER BAD!! MAN HOMIE ONLY DID 1 FOOT HAHAHAHAHA FUCKING SAD.. AND SAVE THE CRYIN YOU DID THE HOUSE CALL AND GOT BROKE BRO BROKE THE FUCK OFF AND THE HOPP WASNT ABOUT PROHOPPER OR BLACK MAGIC IT WAS A GRUDGE MATCH*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2009, 01:52 AM~14978197
> *YES A HOUSE CALL WAS MADE!!!!! AND I BROKE THEM THE FUCK OFF CAME ALL THE WAY 45 MIN TO GET BROKE OFF AND SUPER SUPER BAD!! MAN HOMIE ONLY DID 1 FOOT HAHAHAHAHA FUCKING SAD.. AND SAVE THE CRYIN YOU DID THE HOUSE CALL AND GOT BROKE BRO BROKE THE FUCK OFF AND THE HOPP WASNT ABOUT PROHOPPER OR BLACK MAGIC IT WAS A GRUDGE MATCH
> *



Thats what Im fuckiN talknbout .  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14978197
> *YES A HOUSE CALL WAS MADE!!!!! AND I BROKE THEM THE FUCK OFF CAME ALL THE WAY 45 MIN TO GET BROKE OFF AND SUPER SUPER BAD!! MAN HOMIE ONLY DID 1 FOOT HAHAHAHAHA FUCKING SAD.. AND SAVE THE CRYIN YOU DID THE HOUSE CALL AND GOT BROKE BRO BROKE THE FUCK OFF AND THE HOPP WASNT ABOUT PROHOPPER OR BLACK MAGIC IT WAS A GRUDGE MATCH
> *


about time u tlod the truth good hop :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

WTF!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 3 2009, 09:39 PM~14976667
> *DOnt hide your feelings Tim-- post em up- Im dyin to know hich ones you are talkin bout. Hopefully after I get mine finished up-- you might add it to your list :biggrin:
> *


jen will be in vegas! enough siad


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2009, 09:08 PM~14976250
> *too much talking in here.. my actions speak for me!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:  yes sirr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 3 2009, 02:08 PM~14971974
> *lol I know u got pics . I think u might be king of fresno  :biggrin:
> *


BOTH TITTLES KING OF THE STREETS HERE IN CEN CALI 2 YEARS BACK TO BACK AND KING OF CALI IN MY CLASS BACK TO BACK :biggrin: FOR BEING OUT 2 YEARS OFF AND ON ITS DOIN GOOD LOL


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

TTT FOR THIS SHIT HERE...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14978155
> *DONT TRIP WERE COMING UP.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 10:43 PM~14976716
> *HEY STORY TELLING ASS TOMMY......SINCE YOU WAS WOOFIN ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT MY SUPPOSED ANGLE BOY PUMPS I WAS GOING TO USE HEAR ARE SOME PICS OF MY AND THIS LAST ONE HAS A MESSAGE FROM HIM TO YOU CHUMP!!!</span>*
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 3 2009, 10:56 PM~14977605
> *DAMN -- I know you aint talkin bout OJ- WE ALL see that ***** killin it fROm the door FOR YEARS UPON YEARS ALREADY  bRO :0
> *


no wasnt talking about o.j ..i know he hits it from the door....just puting it out there now...people should hit their own cars...not borrow shit ..


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2009, 12:47 AM~14978176
> *JERRY YOU AINT RIGHT!!!!!! I TRIED TO TELL HIM BUT........NOW HE GOTTA MAN UP!!!!
> *


homie that shit makes no diffrence to me...win ,lose or draw as long as i get to my family at the end of everyday then it was a good day.....im not going anywhere and my car will stay pro hopper equiped.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 3 2009, 11:03 PM~14977671
> *HEY- when ya need some help-- and cant figure shit out- Toss em a coupon
> :biggrin:
> *


sup homie..you kno we got that two for one coupon :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 3 2009, 06:03 PM~14972597
> *CALL'N OUT ALL SINGLE PUMP'S..IM TIRED OF ALL THIS SHIT..BLA BLA BLA.. SO I BUILT ME A SINGLE PUMP TO SHUT DOWN ALL SINGLE'S IN THE VEGAS AREA..SATURDAY NITE
> 
> SO BRING IT ON..WUT EVER YOU GOT SO I CAN SHOW YOU WUT A REAL SINGLE STREET CAR IS SUPOSE TO DO.. LIGHT'S, INSURANCE. DRIVING TO THE HOP NOT ON A TRAILER.. SO IF YOU THINK YOU GOT WUT IT TAKE'S PULL ON UP OR SHUT UP... :0  :0  :0 :0
> *



thats what im talkin about......lol.....i dont have a dog in this fight....i just wanna see some street cars.....lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2009, 09:06 AM~14979841
> *homie that shit makes no diffrence to me...win ,lose or draw as long as i get to my family at the end of everyday then it was a good day.....im not going anywhere and my car will stay pro hopper echiped.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so pics, vids whats up...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

im going to clear this up right now...yes there has been a little shit talking..but in the end of the day im still cool with o.j...and im still cool with albert so to those of you who are confusing this..its just that...bullshitting...we are not fighting and not going to..unless you involved midget strippers then maybe...to those who want to hop...its all fun...and we can go have a beer afterwards...just because i run pro hopper and dislike black magic...well we all like something and dislike something else....this is all in fun and games and something to get shit cracking out here..and if people have to hop against me every day ..well thats fine as long as we are all having fucking fun nothing else matters..some people take this shit too serious and get involved into something that they have no clue about..the lowrider community out here in vegas is all very tight and we have nothing but respect for each other...

so just to clear the air....

AND WHY WERE YOU GUYS TRYING TO CHECK OUT MY CAR SO BAD YESTERDAY??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STOP BEING NOSEY :biggrin: 



now 



PRO HOPPER BITCHES


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> im going to clear this up right now...yes there has been a little shit talking..but in the end of the day im still cool with o.j...and im still cool with albert so to those of you who are confusing this..its just that...bullshitting...we are not fighting and not going to..unless you involved midget strippers then maybe...to those who want to hop...its all fun...and we can go have a beer afterwards...just because i run pro hopper and dislike black magic...well we all like something and dislike something else....this is all in fun and games and something to get shit cracking out here..and if people have to hop against me every day ..well thats fine as long as we are all having fucking fun nothing else matters..some people take this shit too serious and get involved into something that they have no clue about..the lowrider community out here in vegas is all very tight and we have nothing but respect for each other...
> 
> so just to clear the air....
> 
> ...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOUR ASS OFF SO KEEP IT COOL IN VEGAS IM FROM CALI SEE YOU SOON :0 


BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 4 2009, 02:08 PM~14982425
> *IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOUR ASS OFF SO KEEP IT COOL IN VEGAS IM FROM CALI SEE YOU SOON  :0
> BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> PRO HOPPER wins this thread in style[/color]


 
[/quote]
:scrutinize:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> PRO HOPPER wins this thread in style[/color]


 
[/quote]
actually prohopper fails, you failed to answer any questions and just danced around them!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

>


actually prohopper fails, you failed to answer any questions and just danced around them!
[/quote]


And Im gonna keep on dancing! ha ! I checked out your past Post . Damn man you mad at the whole world :0 Plus you live a secret Identity . Why dont you show your self? Or are you gonna Hide behind the key board? lol . EVERYONE knows me here . Who knows YOU? :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 4 2009, 02:08 PM~14982425
> *IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOUR ASS OFF SO KEEP IT COOL IN VEGAS IM FROM CALI SEE YOU SOON  :0
> BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 4 2009, 04:24 PM~14983052
> *:0
> *



pINCHE jERry


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> actually prohopper fails, you failed to answer any questions and just danced around them!


And Im gonna keep on dancing! ha ! I checked out your past Post . Damn man you mad at the whole world :0 Plus you live a secret Identity . Why dont you show your self? Or are you gonna Hide behind the key board? lol . EVERYONE knows me here . Who knows YOU? :0
[/quote]

thats what i said :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 



> what do you mean I win? I am asking an honest question. Sorry if I offended you.
> 
> You do NOT want to answer it, you made it very clear to me and the rest of the people here.
> 
> ...





> who are you? :scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 4 2009, 03:25 PM~14983063
> *pINCHE jERry
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 4 2009, 04:29 PM~14983103
> *
> *




Just messin with him bro . Dont let the pitbulls chase me ! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 4 2009, 03:32 PM~14983141
> *Just messin with him bro . Dont let the pitbulls chase me !  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 4 2009, 04:45 PM~14983255
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY
> *




:0 Happy breakin em off :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

its all good......i can take a loss like the rest of them


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :barf: :loco:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14976716
> *HEY STORY TELLING ASS TOMMY......SINCE YOU WAS WOOFIN ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT MY SUPPOSED ANGLE BOY PUMPS I WAS GOING TO USE HEAR ARE SOME PICS OF MY AND THIS LAST ONE HAS A MESSAGE FROM HIM TO YOU CHUMP!!!</span>*
> 
> 
> ...


Hey oj u wanna sell that to me or what when I see you guys in vegas? If so, in chrome?


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 5 2009, 07:08 AM~14982425
> *IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOUR ASS OFF SO KEEP IT COOL IN VEGAS IM FROM CALI SEE YOU SOON  :0
> BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

but you can bet your ass ill break my shit trying


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2009, 09:00 PM~14985102
> *but you can bet your ass ill break my shit trying
> *



if you aint breaking something, you aint trying hard enough lol


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

all this shit started because of WASHERS :biggrin:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> pro hopper just flops theres one car here i will give it to that a real prohopper car and thats my boy dan
> :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 4 2009, 10:37 PM~14985871
> *all this shit started because of WASHERS  :biggrin:
> *



haha..i think i am to blame for that lol....


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2009, 09:40 PM~14985907
> *haha..i think i am to blame for that lol....
> *


instagator


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Tomorrow nite is gonna be crackin....Hope I can make it. :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 4 2009, 04:37 PM~14983682
> *Hey oj u wanna sell that to me or what when I see you guys in vegas? If so, in chrome?
> *


SORRY BIG DOGG THAT IS A BIG NEGATIVE AT THE SUPER SHOW THAT BITCH WILL BE IN MY TRUNK LOOKING PRETTY AND MONDAY IT WILL BE PUTTIN IN WORK...... HIT ME UP AND WE MAY BE ABLE TO MAKE YOU A SIMILAR PUMP BUT YOU OVER LOOKED THE NAME 1 OFF (THE ONLY ONE LIKE IT).....IT WORKED SO GOOD THOUGH WE MAY BE MARKETING IT SOON.....*THE D'KOY SERIES *PISTON EXCLUSIVE FROM THE BEST IN THE BIZZ.......................................................


































*BLACK MAGIC*
*(FROM THE HOMIE AT BOWTIE CONNECTION LITTLE FUZZY......"IF YOU KNEW BETTER YOU WOULD DO BETTER")*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 5 2009, 12:12 AM~14987024
> *Tomorrow nite is gonna be crackin....Hope I can make it. :0
> *


just dont go camping :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 4 2009, 10:42 AM~14980554
> *sup homie..you kno we got that two for one coupon :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2009, 11:18 PM~14986275
> *instagator
> *



haha...just like jaime fox said...blame it on the alcohol lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought Ron, IS ON A BOAT! Yeah OJ we can work sumtin out. Hawaii style!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14992138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

pic of the cutlass trunk 1 pump to the nose "THE D'KOY"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

bm vs pro


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

heres a pic of the trunk from the blue ls from rollerz i mean vegas most wanted

 is that a bm piston with a pro flopper backing plate


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14992138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE NEW BLACK MAGIC D'KOY SERIES PISTON PROVED ITSELF ON THE BATTLE FIELD LAST NIGHT I WILL POST PICS OF IT AFTER I GET IT CHROMED AND POWDERCOATED TO GO IN MY CAR STAY TUNED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 6 2009, 04:28 PM~14997694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SOMEONE GOT THEIR ASS HANDED 2 THEM..................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 6 2009, 04:32 PM~14997720
> *heres a pic of the trunk from the blue ls from rollerz i mean vegas most wanted
> 
> is that a bm piston with a pro flopper backing plate
> ...


 :0 :0 DONT LOOK LIKE PRO HOPPER 2 ME :0


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 6 2009, 03:32 PM~14997720
> *heres a pic of the trunk from the blue ls from rollerz i mean vegas most wanted
> 
> is that a bm piston with a pro flopper backing plate
> ...


Black magic piston and a stucchi check? pro hopper sells parker checks :biggrin: ... and is that a delta :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 6 2009, 05:03 PM~14997909
> *Black magic piston and a stucchi check? pro hopper sells parker checks :biggrin: ... and is that a delta :dunno:
> *


WHY YES IT IS....WONDER IF THAT HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT'S CONDITION......CHIPPERITIS :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2009, 06:13 PM~14997970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey now it could be a old version piston pump of pro hopper :biggrin: :biggrin: ....but rocking the delta dump..yikes...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2009, 05:41 PM~14997778
> *:0  :0 DONT LOOK LIKE PRO HOPPER 2 ME :0
> *



ooh oooh what it look like willis


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 6 2009, 04:32 PM~14997720
> *heres a pic of the trunk from the blue ls from rollerz i mean vegas most wanted
> 
> is that a bm piston with a pro flopper backing plate
> ...


BUT THERE CAR IS IN THE STREETS! YOUR JUST A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER WITH NO DAM CAR. I SEEN AND HEARD YOU HATING ON THEM DUDE'S. NO GOOD FOR BUSINESS HOMEBOY.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

all i can say is did you realy think ron wasnt gunna come out to play with a single gate car :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 6 2009, 11:53 PM~15000830
> *all i can say is did you realy think ron wasnt gunna come out to play with a single gate car  :biggrin:
> *



or yank 1 pump out lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2009, 11:02 PM~15000920
> *or yank 1 pump out lol
> *


either way it got the job done :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2009, 05:40 PM~14997769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SOMEONE GOT THEIR ASS HANDED 2 THEM..................
> *



i like how u hear the pumphead spin on the first lick then the rest its nice and crisp


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2009, 12:05 AM~15000931
> *either way it got the job done  :biggrin:
> *



most definately...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 6 2009, 05:28 PM~14997694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey ron was that a single puuuump.....single puuuuump.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

So I guess BMH takes the cake! Bitches!
No one from pro flopper, anyone. Nuf sed. Topic closed!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Sep 6 2009, 10:11 PM~15000495
> *BUT THERE CAR IS IN THE STREETS! YOUR JUST A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER WITH NO DAM CAR. I SEEN AND HEARD YOU HATING ON THEM DUDE'S. NO GOOD FOR BUSINESS HOMEBOY.
> *


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

YA ITS NICE THAT HE HAS TO PULL OUT THE RADICAL CAR FOR OUR CHROME AND CANDIED STREET CAR...WE FEEL SPECIAL...YES WE TOOK THAT LOSS....BUT LEMME PUT THIS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...THERE IS ONLY TWO CARS IN THIS TOWN THAT ARE AS CLEAN AS THIS AND WORKING LIKE THIS...CRACKERS 63...
AND CALI CHRIS'S LUXURY SPORT...THE ONLY CAR WHO CAN BEAT US IS CALI CHRIS AND GUESS WHAT ITS PRO HOPPER EQUIPED...WERE RUNNING SINGLE PUMP SHIT OUT HERE...PRO HOPPER ALL DAY LONG........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 7 2009, 12:05 AM~15001282
> *YA ITS NICE THAT HE HAS TO PULL OUT THE RADICAL CAR FOR OUR CHROME AND CANDIED STREET CAR...WE FEEL SPECIAL...YES WE TOOK THAT LOSS....BUT LEMME PUT THIS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...THERE IS ONLY TWO CARS IN THIS TOWN THAT ARE AS CLEAN AS THIS AND WORKING LIKE THIS...CRACKERS 63...
> AND CALI CHRIS'S LUXURY SPORT...THE ONLY CAR WHO CAN BEAT US IS CALI CHRIS  AND GUESS WHAT  ITS PRO HOPPER EQUIPED...WERE RUNNING SINGLE PUMP SHIT OUT HERE...PRO HOPPER ALL DAY LONG........
> *



Are you only reffering to single pumps??
:dunno:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 6 2009, 11:05 PM~15001282
> *YA ITS NICE THAT HE HAS TO PULL OUT THE RADICAL CAR FOR OUR CHROME AND CANDIED STREET CAR...WE FEEL SPECIAL...YES WE TOOK THAT LOSS....BUT LEMME PUT THIS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...THERE IS ONLY TWO CARS IN THIS TOWN THAT ARE AS CLEAN AS THIS AND WORKING LIKE THIS...CRACKERS 63...
> AND CALI CHRIS'S LUXURY SPORT...THE ONLY CAR WHO CAN BEAT US IS CALI CHRIS  AND GUESS WHAT  ITS PRO HOPPER EQUIPED...WERE RUNNING SINGLE PUMP SHIT OUT HERE...PRO HOPPER ALL DAY LONG........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 7 2009, 12:05 AM~15001282
> *YA ITS NICE THAT HE HAS TO PULL OUT THE RADICAL CAR FOR OUR CHROME AND CANDIED STREET CAR...WE FEEL SPECIAL...YES WE TOOK THAT LOSS....BUT LEMME PUT THIS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...THERE IS ONLY TWO CARS IN THIS TOWN THAT ARE AS CLEAN AS THIS AND WORKING LIKE THIS...CRACKERS 63...
> AND CALI CHRIS'S LUXURY SPORT...THE ONLY CAR WHO CAN BEAT US IS CALI CHRIS  AND GUESS WHAT  ITS PRO HOPPER EQUIPED...WERE RUNNING SINGLE PUMP SHIT OUT HERE...PRO HOPPER ALL DAY LONG........
> *


IM CONFUSED ONE CAR DOING 70'S SINGLE (BMH COMPLETE ONE OFF PUMP) AND ONE CAR DOING 50'S (RED LUX / WITH A PRO HOPPER BLOCK AND AB TANK) AND A CAR MAYBE DOING 50 (BLUE LUX / WITH A PRO HOPPER BLOCK AND ??? TANK) SOUNDS LIKE THE ONLY THING EITHER ONE OF THESE "PRO HOPPER" CARS HAVE ARE SOME $65 BLOCKS WITH VARIOUS OTHER COMPANIES PARTS SO HOW IS PRO HOPPER EQUIPPED CARS RUNNING ANYTHING??? DONT TRIP RON JUST DID A TEST RUN FOR MY PUMP GOING IN A STREET CAR AND SINCE BIG DONALD CALLED RONS CAR OUT DOUBLE FOR NEXT WEEK AND GUARNATEED A WIN IM SURE HE WILL BE BOLTING HIS OLD PUMPS BACK IN SO LET THE GAME BEGIN MY FRIENDS :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

OH YA LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAYS "WE AINT GOING NO WHERES AH"


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

HEY JERRY YOU COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR A PIECE OF THIS ACTION???


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 6 2009, 11:38 PM~15001420
> *HEY JERRY YOU COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR A PIECE OF THIS ACTION???
> *


Sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15001408
> *IM CONFUSED ONE CAR DOING 70'S SINGLE (BMH COMPLETE ONE OFF PUMP) AND ONE CAR DOING 50'S (RED LUX / WITH A PRO HOPPER BLOCK AND AB TANK) AND A CAR MAYBE DOING 50 (BLUE LUX / WITH A PRO HOPPER BLOCK AND ??? TANK) SOUNDS LIKE THE ONLY THING EITHER ONE OF THESE "PRO HOPPER" CARS HAVE ARE SOME $65 BLOCKS WITH VARIOUS OTHER COMPANIES PARTS SO HOW IS PRO HOPPER EQUIPPED CARS RUNNING ANYTHING??? DONT TRIP RON JUST DID A TEST RUN FOR MY PUMP GOING IN A STREET CAR AND SINCE BIG DONALD CALLED RONS CAR OUT DOUBLE FOR NEXT WEEK AND GUARNATEED A WIN IM SURE HE WILL BE BOLTING HIS OLD PUMPS BACK IN SO LET THE GAME BEGIN MY FRIENDS :biggrin:
> *


DO ME A FAVOR OJ-- take some pics-- NOT JUS VIDEO TAPE- that way you can send me some down the ROad- Im gonna enjoy laughin at em for a long long time :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15001408
> *IM CONFUSED ONE CAR DOING 70'S SINGLE (BMH COMPLETE ONE OFF PUMP) AND ONE CAR DOING 50'S (RED LUX / WITH A PRO HOPPER BLOCK AND AB TANK) AND A CAR MAYBE DOING 50 (BLUE LUX / WITH A PRO HOPPER BLOCK AND ??? TANK) SOUNDS LIKE THE ONLY THING EITHER ONE OF THESE "PRO HOPPER" CARS HAVE ARE SOME $65 BLOCKS WITH VARIOUS OTHER COMPANIES PARTS SO HOW IS PRO HOPPER EQUIPPED CARS RUNNING ANYTHING??? DONT TRIP RON JUST DID A TEST RUN FOR MY PUMP GOING IN A STREET CAR AND SINCE BIG DONALD CALLED RONS CAR OUT DOUBLE FOR NEXT WEEK AND GUARNATEED A WIN IM SURE HE WILL BE BOLTING HIS OLD PUMPS BACK IN SO LET THE GAME BEGIN MY FRIENDS :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+Sep 7 2009, 12:38 AM~15001420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WITH ALL THIS BEIN SAID! YOU COULDNT DO IT ON YOUR OWN HAD TO GO OUTTA TOWNER ON US :0 TO GET ON OUR LEVEL. AND SO THERES NO CONFUSION WE DONT RUN PROHOPPER WE DO THIS SHIT ON OUR OWN. WE BUILD OUR OWN. WE DONT REP NOTHING BUT UR CLUB.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 6 2009, 11:43 PM~15001137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS WHAT YOU WIPE UR PUSSY WITH AFTER YOU PISS 81CUNT?????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 7 2009, 12:38 AM~15001420
> *HEY JERRY YOU COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR A PIECE OF THIS ACTION???
> *


"SAY SWEAR TO GOD"


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Sep 6 2009, 11:05 PM~15000931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN ALL THREE OF YOU ARE HERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO GETS TO HOLD HIS DICK??? SERIOUS QUESTION! ON THE REAL THOUGH ARE YOU.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 02:21 AM~15001550
> *WHEN ALL THREE OF YOU ARE HERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO GETS TO HOLD HIS DICK??? SERIOUS QUESTION! ON THE REAL THOUGH ARE YOU.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 02:21 AM~15001550
> *WHEN ALL THREE OF YOU ARE HERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO GETS TO HOLD HIS DICK??? SERIOUS QUESTION! ON THE REAL THOUGH ARE YOU.
> *




LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Team Pro Hopper- Simply the Best .


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 7 2009, 07:28 AM~15002257
> *LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Team Pro Hopper- Simply giving me more shit than CCE did .
> *


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2009, 01:54 AM~15001474
> *DO ME A FAVOR OJ-- take some pics-- NOT JUS VIDEO TAPE- that way you can send me some down the ROad- Im gonna enjoy laughin at em for a long long time :biggrin:
> *




damn really super duper nutt riding


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 01:21 AM~15001550
> *WHEN ALL THREE OF YOU ARE HERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO GETS TO HOLD HIS DICK??? SERIOUS QUESTION! ON THE REAL THOUGH ARE YOU.
> *


haha fuker you know it aint like that angel but on the reals if you need a hand pulling you car back down il gladly lend a hand :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2009, 04:41 PM~14997778
> *:0  :0 DONT LOOK LIKE PRO HOPPER 2 ME :0
> *


X2 :no:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey angel girl. Keep your yappin homebitch. I'm here reppin what I run you dick face. If you were here, I would straight up swift kick ur glass mouth and feed you to the dogs. 
You're bent out of shape cuz you can't take a loss, so you gotta get all emotional and shit. So get that box of tissue and wipe your bloody pussy with it cuz BMH just broke your pussy off.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 02:21 AM~15001550
> *WHEN ALL THREE OF YOU ARE HERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO GETS TO HOLD HIS DICK??? SERIOUS QUESTION! ON THE REAL THOUGH ARE YOU.
> *


i don't know what kind of gay shit u r into. Or who u r in. But I don't get down like that


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2009, 04:40 PM~14997769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SOMEONE GOT THEIR ASS HANDED 2 THEM..................
> *


Yikes! Looks like i need to start my single pump!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 7 2009, 10:46 AM~15003383
> *Yikes! Looks like i need to start my single pump!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

ck out the new proflopper hopper this is suppost to take over vegas lol









[/quote :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:  hno: hno: :no: :no: :rant: :h5:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 7 2009, 07:53 AM~15002356
> *damn really super duper nutt riding
> *


Theres a reason Im gonna need pics instead of videotapes  - take ya fake ass on :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah ur old lady likes to nut ride everybody, she told you.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 7 2009, 09:45 AM~15002926
> *Hey angel girl. Keep your yappin homebitch. I'm here reppin what I run you dick face. If you were here, I would straight up swift kick ur glass mouth and feed you to the dogs.
> You're bent out of shape cuz you can't take a loss, so you gotta get all emotional and shit. So get that box of tissue and wipe your bloody pussy with it cuz BMH just broke your pussy off.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: you watch way to many movies...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 7 2009, 09:45 AM~15002926
> *Hey angel girl. Keep your yappin homebitch. I'm here reppin what I run you dick face. If you were here, I would straight up swift kick ur glass mouth and feed you to the dogs.
> You're bent out of shape cuz you can't take a loss, so you gotta get all emotional and shit. So get that box of tissue and wipe your bloody pussy with it cuz BMH just broke your pussy off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahahahahahahahaha it was just a question i didnt know it would make you emotional.... and they must of not told you but we didnt take no loss this weekend you see i use bmh so im not a bmh hater!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 10:07 AM~15003098
> *i don't know what kind of gay shit u r into. Or who u r in. But I don't get down like that
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 02:41 PM~15004813
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

So why u puttin me on blast?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay I forgive you.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Sep 7 2009, 01:56 PM~15004950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2009, 09:27 AM~15002776
> *haha fuker you know it aint like that angel but on the reals if you need a hand pulling you car back down il gladly lend a hand  :biggrin:
> *


THANX BUT NO THANX, DONT NEED CHEERLEADERS... WE CAN HANDLE OR OWN!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 03:08 PM~15005043
> *THANX BUT NO THANX, DONT NEED CHEERLEADERS... WE CAN HANDLE OR OWN!!!
> *



There's nothing wrong with having a few. But if they are gonna play the part, they should have to dress the part lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 02:48 PM~15005356
> *There's nothing wrong with having a few. But if they are gonna play the part, they should have to dress the part lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~RO DANNY~, granpa, *ANGELBOY*

:wave: :wave: :wave: wassup big dog :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 04:44 PM~15005730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thought someone might like that one


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2009, 12:45 PM~15003939
> *Theres a reason Im gonna need pics instead of videotapes   - take ya fake ass on  :uh:
> *


fake ass?>?aint no reason to talk any more..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 7 2009, 05:19 PM~15006770
> *fake ass?>?aint no reason to talk any more..
> *


Then shut the fuc up. I GOT NO RESPECT FOR SOMEBODY THAT TRIES TO BE COOL WITH SOMEBODY CAUSE THEY IN THE SAME CLUB- then as soon as they HOP COLORS tries to be a dic and talk shit. 
SO- TO ME- THATS A FAKE ASS.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 7 2009, 05:19 PM~15006770
> *fake ass?>?aint no reason to talk any more..
> *






:uh: :uh:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 01:39 PM~15004791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha  it was just a question i didnt know it would make you emotional.... and they must of not told you but we didnt take no loss this weekend you see i use bmh so im not a bmh hater!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what the fuck the truth comes out 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 7 2009, 07:59 PM~15008932
> *what the fuck the truth comes out
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER SAID I DIDNT USE THE SHIT BUT.... KNOW WHAT UR TALKIN BOUT BEFORE YOU TRY AND SAY SOMETHING YOU DONT KNOW NUTHING ABOUT AND WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT I USE... IT WONT HELP YOU YOU WILL ALWAYS GET UR ASS BROKE OFF LIKE WE VE BEEN DOING. I BUY SHIT FROM RON LIKE I BUY SHIT FROM PH THEM CALIRIDER CARS ARE ALWAYS ON THE BUMBER EVERYWEEK END IT DONT STOP!!!!!


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 09:22 PM~15010063
> *I NEVER SAID I DIDNT USE THE  SHIT BUT.... KNOW WHAT UR TALKIN BOUT BEFORE YOU TRY AND SAY SOMETHING YOU DONT KNOW NUTHING ABOUT AND WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT I USE... IT WONT HELP YOU YOU WILL ALWAYS GET UR ASS BROKE OFF LIKE WE VE BEEN DOING. I BUY SHIT FROM RON LIKE I BUY SHIT FROM PH THEM CALIRIDER CARS ARE ALWAYS ON THE BUMBER EVERYWEEK END IT DONT STOP!!!!!
> *


why u sooooooooo mad :angry: u got it right but u only pick on cars that u can beat didit see u pull that ls on ron or streetplayers becuze u know there shit works like i told u before i will be ready foor ur ass homie :biggrin: o my bad u had to pull that double out on ron thats right im a cheerleader but my shit broke that ls off before but fuck the frame up willl be back just waitin on chrome to get back


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 7 2009, 09:27 PM~15010139
> *why u sooooooooo mad  :angry:  u got it right but u only pick on cars that u can beat didit see u pull that ls on ron or streetplayers becuze u know there shit works like i told u before i will be ready foor ur ass homie :biggrin:
> *


WE BEAT YOU THREE TIMES IN 5 MIN, WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT ANOTHER MAN ARE U FROM MAJ.... NO ARE U FROM STREETPLA... NO DONT RUN UR MOUTH ON US AND WONT BE NO PROBLEMS... IF YOU DONT WANNA GET PULLED UP ON DONT RUN UR MOUTH ON US. AND I DID PULL UP ON RON AND U KNOW THE REST.. DONT MATTER WHAT CAR HAS. MY TIRES WAS HIGHER WE BACK EACH OTHER UP CALIRIDERS.. YOU CHUMPS JUST CAN FUCK WITH US.... RON CAN THOUGH HE HAS THE BALLS TO PULL UP BUT I SEEN HIM WITH A MAJESTICS SHIRT NOT DEVOTION SO WORRY ABOUT UR OWN HOMEBOY.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 7 2009, 10:27 PM~15010139
> *why u sooooooooo mad  :angry:  u got it right but u only pick on cars that u can beat didit see u pull that ls on ron or streetplayers becuze u know there shit works like i told u before i will be ready foor ur ass homie :biggrin: o my bad u had to pull that double out on ron thats right im a cheerleader but my shit broke that ls off before but fuck the frame up willl be back  just waitin on chrome to get back
> *


so wait your not bringing anything out this weekend?


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RIDIN FOR LIFE, juan_manuel, boogie21man, ANGELBOY
will you fuckers stop following me...albert look ...bbq ribs :buttkick:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 7 2009, 09:27 PM~15010139
> *why u sooooooooo mad  :angry:  u got it right but u only pick on cars that u can beat didit see u pull that ls on ron or streetplayers becuze u know there shit works like i told u before i will be ready foor ur ass homie :biggrin: o my bad u had to pull that double out on ron thats right im a cheerleader but my shit broke that ls off before but fuck the frame up willl be back  just waitin on chrome to get back
> *


NEVER THAT YOUR FUCKIN DREAMING. U AINT NEVER BROKE OF THAT LS AND RONS CUTTLAS IS DOUBLE PERM HAS THE SINGLE NOT RON SO I WON HOMEBOY..
MAN SHUT UP ALREADY AND STOP THE FUCKING CRYING ABOUT ILL BE DONE SOON FUCKIN RUN UR MOUTH WHEN UR DONE...OTHERWISE UR JUST ALBERTGUMS TAKE UR SHIT TO THE SHOP WE'LL BE IN THE GARAGE HOMEBOY


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 09:35 PM~15010261
> *WE BEAT YOU THREE TIMES IN 5 MIN, WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT ANOTHER MAN ARE U FROM MAJ.... NO ARE U FROM STREETPLA... NO DONT RUN UR MOUTH ON US AND WONT BE NO PROBLEMS... IF YOU DONT WANNA GET PULLED UP ON DONT RUN UR MOUTH ON US. AND I DID PULL UP ON RON AND U KNOW THE REST.. DONT MATTER WHAT CAR HAS. MY TIRES WAS HIGHER WE BACK  EACH OTHER UP CALIRIDERS.. YOU CHUMPS JUST CAN FUCK WITH US.... RON CAN THOUGH HE HAS THE BALLS TO PULL UP BUT I SEEN HIM WITH A MAJESTICS SHIRT NOT DEVOTION SO WORRY ABOUT UR OWN HOMEBOY.
> *


i pull up ever time u call me. dont i just to show u know who to pick on and who not to just wait i will be back. just remeber u are jumping a raical car againt a street cars but it just excuse u got them to trailer tires 14s u need me to keep goin :biggrin: and i know its thestreets so i dont want to hear shit


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 09:39 PM~15010326
> *NEVER THAT YOUR FUCKIN DREAMING. U AINT NEVER BROKE OF THAT LS AND RONS CUTTLAS IS DOUBLE PERM HAS THE SINGLE NOT RON SO I WON HOMEBOY..
> MAN SHUT UP ALREADY AND STOP THE FUCKING CRYING ABOUT ILL BE DONE SOON FUCKIN RUN UR MOUTH WHEN UR DONE...OTHERWISE UR JUST ALBERTGUMS TAKE UR SHIT TO THE SHOP WE'LL BE IN THE GARAGE HOMEBOY
> *


 u know my shit in the back yard i do my own o thats right i paid ron to fix my frame thats the only time u see my shit in the shop :0


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 7 2009, 09:38 PM~15010313
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RIDIN FOR LIFE, juan_manuel, boogie21man, ANGELBOY
> will you fuckers stop following me...albert look ...bbq ribs :buttkick:
> *


how did u know whats on the grill :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 7 2009, 09:40 PM~15010342
> *i pull up ever time u call me. dont i  just to show u know who to pick on and who not to just wait i will be back. just remeber u are jumping a raical car againt a street cars but it just excuse u got them to trailer tires  14s u need me to keep goin  :biggrin: and i know its thestreets so i dont want to hear shit
> *



LOOK HOMIE IM TIERD.... YOU DONT KNOW WHAT UR TALKIN BOUT 1 14 ON MY CAR CUZ I GOT A FLAT 175/75/14 TIRE ON IT THAT NOT A MICKY THOMPSON...
WE HOPP THATS IT THIS RADICAL SHIT IS ANOTHER WAY TO CRY ABOUT LOSING ITS STREET SO GET ON OUR LEVEL ITS NOT THAT HARD.. UNTILL THEN SHUT UP THE CRYIN HOMEBOY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Someone get me some sunblock SPF 70. Cuz it's getting hot in here


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 12:29 AM~15010874
> *Someone get me some sunblock SPF 70. Cuz it's getting hot in here
> *


lets bust the smores out homie and watch what happens...lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 8 2009, 07:36 AM~15012362
> *lets bust the smores out homie and watch what happens...lol
> *



You bring the grahm crackers I got the rest lol


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 7 2009, 09:58 PM~15010540
> * LOOK HOMIE IM TIERD.... YOU DONT KNOW WHAT UR TALKIN BOUT 1 14 ON MY CAR CUZ I GOT A FLAT 175/75/14 TIRE ON IT THAT NOT A MICKY THOMPSON... WE HOPP THATS IT THIS RADICAL SHIT IS ANOTHER WAY TO CRY ABOUT LOSING ITS STREET SO GET ON OUR LEVEL ITS NOT THAT HARD.. UNTILL THEN SHUT UP THE CRYIN HOMEBOY *


i didnt say anything about ur car havein 1 14 on it u put that out there u always cryin about my car haven 14 on it i must be on ur level cuz u alwayz pullin up on me and my lil o street car so i must be done somthing right like u said fuck it its the streets o thats right u can only hopp cars that u know u can beat pick on someone in ur class like i said i will be back homies


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2009, 11:45 AM~15003939
> *Theres a reason Im gonna need pics instead of videotapes   - take ya fake ass on  :uh:
> *



what up swiph i tried to hit my car from the cord yesterday :uh: i was switch RETARTED i couldnt hit that shit for my life i was chippin like a mother i think i got 10 inchs :uh: :uh: :roflmao: but i can hit it real nice from the door how ass backwards is that :roflmao:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 8 2009, 09:15 AM~15012926
> *i didnt say anything about ur car havein 1 14 on it u put that out there  u always cryin about my car haven 14 on it i must be on ur level cuz u alwayz pullin up on me and my lil o street car  so i must be done somthing right like u said fuck it its the streets  o thats right u can only hopp cars that u know u can beat  pick on someone in ur class like i said i will be back homies
> *


i cant wait till super show weekend.....so many grudge matches,.....albert whats cracking..im still gonna beat you but whats cracking..lets do a bbq next week??my new club and your club???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 8 2009, 09:56 AM~15013675
> *what up swiph i tried to hit my car from the cord yesterday  :uh:  i was switch RETARTED i couldnt hit that shit for my life i was chippin like a mother i think i got 10 inchs  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  but i can hit it real nice from the door how ass backwards is that  :roflmao:
> *


Thats some gangsta shit homie-- and to be honest- I think the cord is ASS BACWARDS- fROm the door is the OG shit :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

man this topic has turned into waaaa waaaa waaaa waaaa :biggrin: 


at the end of the day black magic run this shit end of story ,nothing more to say this topic is closed

















































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 10:30 AM~15014051
> *man this topic has turned into waaaa waaaa waaaa waaaa  :biggrin:
> at the end of the day black magic run this shit end of story ,nothing more to say this topic is closed
> 
> ...



NO NO NO NO-dont end it now- we knew that before this topic was even started.. I LOVE HEARIN ALL THIS YAPPIN-- everybody callin everybody cheerleaders- everybody cryin bout whos car has what and does what. I mean it was jus 2minutes ago when I saw Tommys new signature and read the part about if your hittin over 50- youve got weight-- even though HE ONLY FUC WIT SINGLE CARS-- I think he needs to edit that and make it clear hes talkin bout singles-- but Ill let somebody else tell him :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 11:30 AM~15014051
> *man this topic has turned into waaaa waaaa waaaa waaaa  :biggrin:
> at the end of the day black magic run this shit end of story ,nothing more to say this topic is closed
> 
> ...









Pro Hopper all day runs this thread . 

Pro Hopper has done bigger thangs than Bm . 
Pro Hopper builds most of there own parts in there own piston pump -bM Uses CCE Pump Head (marzocchi ) and there chrome motor. That alone says it all .


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15014126
> *Pro Hopper all day runs this thread .
> 
> Pro Hopper has done bigger thangs than Bm .
> ...


see waaa waaa waaa waaa lol 




























sup gilbert :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15013959
> *Thats some gangsta shit homie-- and to be honest- I think the cord is ASS BACWARDS- fROm the door is the OG shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: AGGREEDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15014126
> *Pro Hopper all day runs this thread .
> 
> Pro Hopper has done bigger thangs than Bm .
> ...



:0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 8 2009, 08:15 AM~15012926
> *i didnt say anything about ur car havein 1 14 on it u put that out there  u always cryin about my car haven 14 on it i must be on ur level cuz u alwayz pullin up on me and my lil o street car  so i must be done somthing right like u said fuck it its the streets  o thats right u can only hopp cars that u know u can beat  pick on someone in ur class like i said i will be back homies
> *


OK YOU FUCKIN CRYIN ASS WEINIE. THEN FUCKING RETIRE YOUR FUCKIN CAR. I AINT HERE TO CHOP DOWN LITTLE PEOPLE. WE BEAT UP YOUR DOUBLE WITH A SINGLE OUT OF 4 HOPPS YOU WON `1 TIME. WE ALWAYS PULLED UP ON YOUR DOUBLE AND DIDNT CRY LIKE BITCHES. LIKE I SAID IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU CHUMPS DONT BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT SPEND SOME MONEY AND GET ON OUR LEVEL THEN. OH YA U DO BUILD UR OWN SHIT WELL THEN IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYZ

YOU SOUND LIKE A FUCKIN SORE ASS LOSER... FUCK IT U SOUND LIKE A VICTIM OF CIRCUMSTANCE. "U PICK ON CARS YOU CAN BEEAT". NO WE PULL UP ON CHUMPS WHO RUN THERE MOUTHS PERIOD. I PULLED THE ELCO UP ON RON AND BEAT HIM. *AND PERM NEVER SHOWED UP WITH THIS SO CALLED SINGLE PUMP CAR. * THE TRUCK CALLED ME OUT AND I BROKE HIM OFF TO. NOW YOU WANNA CRY FOR ANOTHER CLUB BECAUSE I BROKE EVERYBODY OFF. FUCKN PLEASE.
SERGIO PULLED UP A FUCKING YES A FUCKING RADIICAL SINGLE PUMP WAGON AND GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF TO WE DIDNT CRY "OH WERE SINGLE STREET" FUCK NO WE PULLED THE FUCK UP AND BROKE HIM OFF TOO. HOMIE SO BEFORE YOU COME IN HERE AND START CRYING LIKE A BITCH. KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKIN BOUT BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH. BECAUSE NEXT WEEK WHEN YOUR FUCKIN CRYIN BECAUSE YOU LOST TO US AGAIN REMEBER YOU RAN YOUR MOUTH IN THIS TOPIC FUCKIN HATER. WE DONT ONLY PICK ON CARS WE CAN BEAT WE BRAKE OF THE FAT MOUTHERS. IF U TALK SHIT BACK IT UP. 

REMEMBER THIS CUZ ITS THE LAST TIME I TELL YOU " IF YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH ON US YOUR GONNA GET BROKE OFF IF YOU DONT WANT US TO PULL UP ON YOU
STAND DOWN IF YOU WANNA BE BRAVE AND GIVE ME THAT " I DONT GIVE A FUCK SPEECH" THEN DONT CRY WHEN THE DAMAGE IS DONE. AND WE AINT THE ONES JUMPIN ON OTHER CAR CLUBS NUTZ JUST TO BEAT US YOU ARE. CUZ ALL YOU CHUMPS IN THIS TOWN ARE FUCKIN WEAK PERIOD!!! WE STAND ALONE IF YOU AINT WITH US YOUR AGAINST US. AND WE VE PROVED IT. 
DONT GET BUTT HURT BECAUSE YOUVE BEEN AROUND YEARS AND AINT DONE SHIT IN THE GAME WE VE BEEN HERE 1 YEAR AND ARE ON TOP OF THIS SHIT.
WERE HERE TO DO DAMAGE TAKE EVERY BODY OUT. IM NOT HERE TO BE GIVING PASSES OUT THIS IS WAR IN THE STREETS WE GOING FOR THE TOP AND IF TAKING EVERYBODY OUT IS WHAT WE GOTTA DO TO GET THERE THEN THATS WHAT ITS GONNA BE. BUT WE WENT TO THE TOP ON OUR OWN. IF YOU CANT RESPECT THAT THEN FUCK YOU!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 8 2009, 11:58 AM~15014924
> *OK YOU FUCKIN CRYIN ASS WEINIE. THEN FUCKING RETIRE YOUR FUCKIN CAR. I AINT HERE TO CHOP DOWN LITTLE PEOPLE. WE BEAT UP YOUR DOUBLE WITH A SINGLE OUT OF 4 HOPPS YOU WON `1 TIME. WE ALWAYS PULLED UP ON YOUR DOUBLE AND DIDNT CRY LIKE BITCHES. LIKE I SAID IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU CHUMPS DONT BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT SPEND SOME MONEY AND GET ON OUR LEVEL THEN. OH YA U DO BUILD UR OWN SHIT WELL THEN IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYZ
> 
> YOU SOUND LIKE A FUCKIN SORE ASS LOSER... FUCK IT U SOUND LIKE A VICTIM OF CIRCUMSTANCE. "U PICK ON CARS YOU CAN BEEAT". NO WE PULL UP ON CHUMPS WHO RUN THERE MOUTHS PERIOD. I PULLED  THE  ELCO UP ON RON AND BEAT HIM. AND PERM NEVER SHOWED UP WITH THIS SO CALLED SINGLE PUMP CAR.   THE TRUCK CALLED ME OUT AND I BROKE HIM OFF TO. NOW YOU WANNA CRY FOR ANOTHER CLUB BECAUSE I BROKE EVERYBODY OFF. FUCKN PLEASE.
> ...




:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 8 2009, 11:39 AM~15014126
> *Pro Hopper all day runs this thread .
> 
> Pro Hopper has done bigger thangs than Bm .
> ...



well the marz gear isnt a CCE made pumphead..they purchased the rights to the gear....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 01:52 PM~15015435
> *well the marz gear isnt a CCE made pumphead..they purchased the rights to the gear....
> *



True , so that means a BM pump has parts that have rights from CCE . 
Pro Hopper has there own .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 11:41 AM~15014158
> *see waaa waaa waaa waaa lol
> sup gilbert  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up bro . :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 8 2009, 01:23 PM~15015776
> *True , so that means a BM pump has parts that have rights from CCE .
> Pro Hopper has there own .
> *



ron secreatly owns CCE  :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

prohopper tanks are very strong!!!


when my last prohopper head blew after three bumper checks i pulled out the pump, and threw it across the shop. the tank was still in pretty good shape. :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 8 2009, 01:55 PM~15016110
> *prohopper tanks are very strong!!!
> when my last prohopper head blew after three bumper checks i pulled out the pump, and threw it across the shop. the tank was still in pretty good shape.  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 8 2009, 01:23 PM~15015776
> *True , so that means a BM pump has parts that have rights from CCE .
> Pro Hopper has there own .
> *



buddy you get paid to SHILL reviews for prohopper. plain and simple. The gf2 pump head is a joke. you know it. all you did was
build stuff with cce then just slap a prohopper front pump on and change the stickers. the air dancers dont even count, they use nothing from prohopper.

If you dont know what a SHILL is google it.

*

"Shill" can also be used pejoratively to describe a critic who appears either all-too-eager to heap glowing praise upon mediocre offerings, or who acts as an apologist for glaring flaws. In this sense, they would be an implicit "shill" for the industry at large, possibly because their income is tied to its prosperity.*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15016509
> *buddy you get paid to SHILL reviews for prohopper. plain and simple. The gf2 pump head is a joke. you know it. all you did was
> build stuff with cce then just slap a prohopper front pump on and change the stickers. the air dancers dont even count, they use nothing from prohopper.
> 
> ...



attepted ownage :|


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

its not an attempt. I am just stating the truth. nothing more, nothing less. he could not even answer me last time I asked him a question on this thread.

No need to try and pull the sheets over peoples eyes. I just dont like how people from these companies assume all their customers are morons and we should beleive the b.s that their paid friends spit.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 8 2009, 02:40 PM~15016651
> *its not an attempt. I am just stating the truth. nothing more, nothing less. he could not even answer me last time I asked him a question on this thread.
> 
> No need to try and pull the sheets over peoples eyes. I just dont like how people from these companies assume all their customers are morons and we should beleive the b.s that their paid friends spit.
> *



personally i dont give a shit who does what the real question is who can do it with out weight :dunno: im not crying about it un fact ill be more than happy to put my single pump on the bumper at 55'' no weight and gladly walk away from someone that was doing 75 with weight :biggrin: but thats just personal prefrence


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

It can be done without weight.

Re work your whole rear suspension + other shit 


hi calibers monte gets up.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 8 2009, 02:49 PM~15016758
> *It can be done without weight.
> 
> Re work your whole rear suspension + other shit
> ...



:thumbsup: yes sir aint that the truth but you can only move that piviot point up so much until you start losing inchs


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

because you definitly aint moving it back with out weight


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 8 2009, 02:49 PM~15016758
> *It can be done without weight.
> 
> Re work your whole rear suspension + other shit
> ...



love tha monte that shit comes right down same thing goes for the man who got my car working  no weight no floating special thanks to LALOS aka PINKY BITCHS  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xar0J4ep_w&feature=related


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

ya pinky was dialed in just right.

them cars been thru sets of coils, pump heads , etc etc till they find the right combo, bangs so nice. plus they all bad ass on the switch!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looked good but wtf was he doing with his foot :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15016871
> *looked good but wtf was he doing with his foot  :biggrin:
> *



just a rythm he got going. you see lots of guys doin it when dancin cars n trucks too.
some guys do the lean back


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15016871
> *looked good but wtf was he doing with his foot  :biggrin:
> *



that makes the car hit higher :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 03:59 PM~15016871
> *looked good but wtf was he doing with his foot  :biggrin:
> *



he is kicking the air towards the car to make the front light as a feather and the trunk stiff as a board lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 8 2009, 02:56 PM~15016837
> *ya pinky was dialed in just right.
> 
> them cars been thru sets of coils, pump heads , etc etc till they find the right combo, bangs so nice. plus they all bad ass on the switch!
> *



heres mine still trying to get it right from the door she does bumper because jason PINKY had it on the bumper all day :biggrin: its not 80 inchs but it works for me no weight single pump 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 03:04 PM~15016931
> *he is kicking the air towards the car to make the front light as a feather and the trunk stiff as a board lol
> *



when he kicks the oxygen hits the rear wheels and makes them go forward


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 8 2009, 03:04 PM~15016941
> *heres mine still trying to get it right from the door she does bumper because jason PINKY had it on the bumper all day  :biggrin: its not 80 inchs but it works for me no weight single pump
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5
> *


looks good. i seen your paint that looks real nice.


keep it doing what it does, dont hack the car and have a junker that does 80. would rather take a clean street car at 50! no paint chips, doors close nice lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 8 2009, 03:09 PM~15016984
> *looks good. i seen your paint that looks real nice.
> keep it doing what it does, dont hack the car and have a junker that does 80. would rather take a clean street car at 50! no paint chips, doors close nice lol
> *



thanks good to know were on the same page homie :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Matt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 8 2009, 03:28 PM~15016509
> *buddy you get paid to SHILL reviews for prohopper. plain and simple. The gf2 pump head is a joke. you know it. all you did was
> build stuff with cce then just slap a prohopper front pump on and change the stickers. the air dancers dont even count, they use nothing from prohopper.
> 
> ...


\



Dude you still here ! You are a NOBODY so why u talkin man! . How do u expect me to answere your dumb ass questions when you dont even OWN a car . Single pump what??Penis pump?? WHat are you talking about???? 
Maybe your looking for a gay forum or somthing sice you dont even OWN a car . 
Until you can PROVE you are a SOMBODY on layitlow then I will love to shut your questions down . Dumb Fuck. :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuckin non car having ass .

Your name is not singlepumpking. Its Now Penispumpqueen. 
Dude show me at least a Fuckin bus pass or somthin .


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 8 2009, 11:58 AM~15014924
> *OK YOU FUCKIN CRYIN ASS WEINIE. THEN FUCKING RETIRE YOUR FUCKIN CAR. I AINT HERE TO CHOP DOWN LITTLE PEOPLE. WE BEAT UP YOUR DOUBLE WITH A SINGLE OUT OF 4 HOPPS YOU WON `1 TIME. WE ALWAYS PULLED UP ON YOUR DOUBLE AND DIDNT CRY LIKE BITCHES. LIKE I SAID IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU CHUMPS DONT BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT SPEND SOME MONEY AND GET ON OUR LEVEL THEN. OH YA U DO BUILD UR OWN SHIT WELL THEN IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYZ
> 
> YOU SOUND LIKE A FUCKIN SORE ASS LOSER... FUCK IT U SOUND LIKE A VICTIM OF CIRCUMSTANCE. "U PICK ON CARS YOU CAN BEEAT". NO WE PULL UP ON CHUMPS WHO RUN THERE MOUTHS PERIOD. I PULLED  THE  ELCO UP ON RON AND BEAT HIM. AND PERM NEVER SHOWED UP WITH THIS SO CALLED SINGLE PUMP CAR.   THE TRUCK CALLED ME OUT AND I BROKE HIM OFF TO. NOW YOU WANNA CRY FOR ANOTHER CLUB BECAUSE I BROKE EVERYBODY OFF. FUCKN PLEASE.
> ...


I WAS SPEAKING ON BEHALF OF RON'S CAR...YOU STUPID FOOL...JUST LIKE TOMMY DID THAT WEEK-END...HE'S A MAJESTICS,AND SO AM I...WE IN THE SAME TEAM
YOU JUST MAD YOU GOT BROKE OFF BY A SINGLE, STUCK CHUMP....

CALI-CHRIS CAR HAS RADICAL SUSPENSION ,RELOCATED LOWERS AND UPPER THAT GO TO THE FRAME, RON GOT DROP MOUNTS...DIFFERENCE IS HE KNOWS GEOMETRY AND YOU DON'T :0


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 03:04 PM~15016931
> *he is kicking the air towards the car to make the front light as a feather and the trunk stiff as a board lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15019279
> *I WAS SPEAKING ON BEHALF OF RON'S CAR...YOU STUPID FOOL...JUST LIKE TOMMY DID THAT WEEK-END...HE'S A MAJESTICS,AND SO AM I...WE IN THE SAME TEAM
> YOU JUST MAD YOU GOT BROKE OFF BY A SINGLE, STUCK CHUMP....
> 
> ...



Thats the reason I think ROn is a bad ass- cause its more than jus pumps and batteries and springs to him- Hes been fuccin with SUSPENSIONS FOR A LONG TIME- and I dont mean jus hydROs either. Peeps are gonna hatee on him forever- and peeps that think hes -- WAIT-- I MEAN KNOW hes a bad ass at suspensions are always gonna be hated on for givin him pROps. BUT OH WELL-- FUC IT- IM A BLAC MAGIC SUPPORTER AND USER FOR LIFE- FUC THE HATERS.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15019279
> *I WAS SPEAKING ON BEHALF OF RON'S CAR...YOU STUPID FOOL...JUST LIKE TOMMY DID THAT WEEK-END...HE'S A MAJESTICS,AND SO AM I...WE IN THE SAME TEAM
> YOU JUST MAD YOU GOT BROKE OFF BY A SINGLE, STUCK CHUMP....
> 
> ...


im not gunna say anything angelboy keeps shouting at me when i do lol:biggrin: 



sup perm n the rest of the bm family


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 07:01 PM~15019546
> *im not gunna say anything angelboy keeps shouting at me when i do  lol:biggrin:
> sup perm n the rest of the bm family
> *


WHAT UP STEVIE- whats good wit ya


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 07:58 PM~15020397
> *WHAT UP STEVIE- whats good wit ya
> *


just chillin homie n talking shit on lil ,wot bout you bro :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15019508
> *Thats the reason I think ROn is a bad ass- cause its more than jus pumps and batteries and springs to him- Hes been fuccin with SUSPENSIONS FOR A LONG TIME- and I dont mean jus hydROs either. Peeps are gonna hatee on him forever- and peeps that think hes -- WAIT-- I MEAN KNOW hes a bad ass at suspensions are always gonna be hated on for givin him pROps. BUT OH WELL-- FUC IT- IM A BLAC MAGIC SUPPORTER AND USER FOR LIFE- FUC THE HATERS.
> *


That rite Fucc'em... Angel just bustin his gums... He's just mad that the single almost kept up with his radical...All good we had fun, YELLING OUT THERE...Vegas did good puttin it down, even Big Kita made a specail geust appearence.
Lowrinding at it's best.

I took what i know in Off-Roading and just added adjustable suspension.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 08:21 PM~15020771
> *just chillin homie n talking shit on lil ,wot bout you bro :biggrin:
> *


Same as you- I thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 09:37 PM~15021966
> *Same as you- I thought you knew :biggrin:
> *


yesss sir :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 08:31 PM~15020951
> *That rite Fucc'em... Angel just bustin his gums... He's just mad that the single almost kept up with his radical...All good we had fun, YELLING OUT THERE</span>...Vegas did good puttin it down, even Big Kita made a specail geust appearence.
> Lowrinding at it's best.
> 
> ...


DAMN RON- dont tell em that-- now we gonna have a grip of fools tryin to build baja trucs n shit- jus so they can try and catch up :biggrin:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 8 2009, 11:58 AM~15014924
> *OK YOU FUCKIN CRYIN ASS WEINIE. THEN FUCKING RETIRE YOUR FUCKIN CAR. I AINT HERE TO CHOP DOWN LITTLE PEOPLE. WE BEAT UP YOUR DOUBLE WITH A SINGLE OUT OF 4 HOPPS YOU WON `1 TIME. WE ALWAYS PULLED UP ON YOUR DOUBLE AND DIDNT CRY LIKE BITCHES. LIKE I SAID IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU CHUMPS DONT BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT SPEND SOME MONEY AND GET ON OUR LEVEL THEN. OH YA U DO BUILD UR OWN SHIT WELL THEN IT AINT ARE FAULT YOU WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYZ
> 
> YOU SOUND LIKE A FUCKIN SORE ASS LOSER... FUCK IT U SOUND LIKE A VICTIM OF CIRCUMSTANCE. "U PICK ON CARS YOU CAN BEEAT". NO WE PULL UP ON CHUMPS WHO RUN THERE MOUTHS PERIOD. I PULLED  THE  ELCO UP ON RON AND BEAT HIM. AND PERM NEVER SHOWED UP WITH THIS SO CALLED SINGLE PUMP CAR.   THE TRUCK CALLED ME OUT AND I BROKE HIM OFF TO. NOW YOU WANNA CRY FOR ANOTHER CLUB BECAUSE I BROKE EVERYBODY OFF. FUCKN PLEASE.
> ...


ever time we hopp u got to the bumper first but in them inch u cant fuck wit it so tell the truth :0


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 06:59 PM~15019508
> *Thats the reason I think ROn is a bad ass- cause its more than jus pumps and batteries and springs to him- Hes been fuccin with SUSPENSIONS FOR A LONG TIME- and I dont mean jus hydROs either. Peeps are gonna hatee on him forever- and peeps that think hes -- WAIT-- I MEAN KNOW hes a bad ass at suspensions are always gonna be hated on for givin him pROps. BUT OH WELL-- FUC IT- IM A BLAC MAGIC SUPPORTER AND USER FOR LIFE- FUC THE HATERS.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

single pump bmh


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 11:08 PM~15022501
> *
> *



when the hop stick was rolling around at the end..sounded like ron was getting a round of applause lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i c u juan :nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 11:08 PM~15022501
> *
> single pump bmh
> *


AAAhhh I can't see it...you sneeky lil bastard, I didn't think you got test video... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 10:35 PM~15022850
> *AAAhhh I can't see it...you sneeky lil bastard, I didn't think you got test video... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 11:41 PM~15022897
> *:biggrin:
> *


photobucketowned :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 10:44 PM~15022921
> *photobucketowned :0
> *


 :roflmao: i sure did get owned


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 11:47 PM~15022944
> *:roflmao:  i sure did get owned
> *


yep...



Mufasa ,wad it be homie :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 09:56 PM~15022989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15023020
> *:0
> *


Hey buddy :0 ..Jusy playin, I don't think I will make it tomorrow, I will be going thursday Big HOMIE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 09:08 PM~15022501
> *
> single pump bmh
> *


Make this one work please it says it dont work


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15023105
> *Make this one work please it says it dont work
> *







Same video, just you tube  

Whats crackin big Tony


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

>


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15023117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a single now damn looking good and same old shit man you know me low and slow is the way i roll LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 9 2009, 12:30 AM~15023214
> *Thats a single now damn looking good and same old shit man you know me low and slow is the way i roll LOL
> *


It was there, I just pulled the dbl and made a pump for O.J's new car ,so I wanted to try it out...I shrunk the arms in 2.5 inches and installed 5 inche drops with stock adjustable uppers....Other than that I didn't do shit, except hurt everyone feeelin's here...but you know, back to double this week, I got called out you know,,,Check the vegas topic out, good action this past week-end...
Piece Tone, ...comin for the super show????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 8 2009, 05:42 PM~15019279
> *I WAS SPEAKING ON BEHALF OF RON'S CAR...YOU STUPID FOOL...JUST LIKE TOMMY DID THAT WEEK-END...HE'S A MAJESTICS,AND SO AM I...WE IN THE SAME TEAM
> YOU JUST MAD YOU GOT BROKE OFF BY A SINGLE, STUCK CHUMP....
> 
> ...


WHY ALL U MUTHAFUCKAS HATING ON THEE ALLSTARS THE MC THAT SHIT IS STREET DOING MORE THAN 60 SAME AS BACKBUMPERJUAN SHIT AND ON 13S 155/80 NOT YUM YUMS LIKE THE SCREAM TEAM NO HOW OCTOBER IS AROUND THE CORNER SO WATCH IT


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 8 2009, 10:56 PM~15023383
> *WHY ALL U MUTHAFUCKAS HATING ON THEE ALLSTARS THE MC THAT SHIT IS STREET DOING MORE THAN 60 SAME AS BACKBUMPERJUAN SHIT AND ON 13S 155/80 NOT YUM YUMS LIKE THE SCREAM TEAM NO HOW OCTOBER IS AROUND THE CORNER SO WATCH IT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15023291
> *It was there, I just pulled the dbl and made a pump for O.J's new car ,so I wanted to try it out...I shrunk the arms in 2.5 inches and installed 5 inche drops with stock adjustable uppers....Other than that I didn't do shit, except hurt everyone feeelin's here...but you know, back to double this week, I got called out you know,,,Check the vegas topic out, good action this past week-end...
> Piece Tone, ...comin for the super show????
> *


Im not sure if im gunna make it yet but u know ill let you buy me dinner if i do LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

why the gay talk :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 9 2009, 12:49 AM~15023616
> *why the gay talk  :cheesy:
> *


WHY THE REPLY


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2009, 12:51 AM~15023624
> *WHY THE REPLY
> *


why not its entertaining :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 9 2009, 12:52 AM~15023631
> *why not its entertaining  :biggrin:
> *


WHY DONT YOU ANSWER THE QUESTION.... OH YOUR MOUTH IS FULL...




























NO ****


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2009, 01:03 AM~15023672
> *WHY DONT YOU ANSWER THE QUESTION.... OH YOUR MOUTH IS FULL...
> NO ****
> *


dam them lead fumes mush have gone to your head im sure i did answer the question you asked why reply ,i replyed. because its entertaining lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 9 2009, 01:09 AM~15023693
> *dam them lead fumes mush have gone to your head im sure i did answer the question you asked why reply ,i replyed. because its entertaining lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FOOL ITS 3:30 IN THE MORNING FOR YOU AND YOUR STILL TALKIN ABOUT RON!!!! YOU CANT GET HIM OUTTA YOU OR WHAT....WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU...












YOUR A ****


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Sep 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15019279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :rant: :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAHAH YOU TRYED TO GIVE URSELF INCHES!!!!!!!!!! AND U MUST BE THE ONE WITH HURT FEELINGS CUZ UR BITCH 81CUNT RAN TO POST THIS VIDEO AND DIDNT U YELL OUT 78 SAT NIGHT ...THAT WHY U HAD TO PUT IT ON VIDEO AND POST IT BUT OJ AINT NO FUGAZY HE KEPT IT REAL FUNNY SHIT HOW YOU TRYED TO ADD INCHES HAHA


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 3 2009, 03:03 PM~14972597
> *DRIVING TO THE HOP NOT ON A TRAILER..</span> SO IF YOU THINK YOU GOT WUT IT TAKE'S PULL ON UP OR SHUT UP... :0  :0  :0</span> :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHA THAT CAR WAS ON A TRAILOR HAHAHAHAHAAH...
AND WE RE THE HATERS HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ITS FUNNY WHAT THE ONES WHO "KEEP IT 100" SURE AS HELL DONT!!!!!


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

I fucking love how that BM cutty motors sound when it first licks~ weeeeerrrrrrrrr*!!!
Shit gets up real nice,, hold it down 702!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> *HAHAH YOU TRYED TO GIVE URSELF INCHES!!!!!!!!!! AND U MUST BE THE ONE WITH HURT FEELINGS CUZ UR BITCH 81CUNT RAN TO POST THIS VIDEO AND DIDNT U YELL OUT 78 SAT NIGHT ...THAT WHY U HAD TO PUT IT ON VIDEO AND POST IT BUT OJ AINT NO FUGAZY HE KEPT IT REAL FUNNY SHIT HOW YOU TRYED TO ADD INCHES HAHA
> *



actually, OJ pulled the stick and wasn't watching when the car hit it's highest... he may have seen 72, but on the last hit, the car went well above that, so I would venture to say the 78 was probably being nice... I saw it clear the 80" line.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Topic still goin strong. I can't wait to go to vegas already.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2009, 01:44 AM~15023796
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rant:  :rant:
> I knew somebody was gonna post- the only reason i didnt put at the end of my post "WATCH WHO POST AFTER THIS--IS ONE OF THE HATERS IM TALKIN BOUT)  Cause I wanted to make sure the haters posted- and werent to ambarrassed to talk shit :biggrin:
> ...


ANGEL- you know as well as I do-- that you could never get away with runnin them 155-80s and hittin 80+ if the bac of your rides didnt have all that damn weight-- Im not hatin- Im jus statin.. REPLY HOW YOU WANT TO.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2009, 01:18 AM~15023715
> *FOOL ITS 3:30 IN THE MORNING FOR YOU AND YOUR STILL TALKIN ABOUT RON!!!! YOU CANT GET HIM OUTTA YOU OR WHAT....WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU...
> YOUR A ****
> *


hahaha fool i aint talking bout ron im messing with you lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 9 2009, 10:49 AM~15026686
> *ANGEL- you know as well as I do-- that you could never get away with runnin them 155-80s  and hittin 80+ if the bac of your rides didnt have all that damn weight-- Im not hatin- Im jus statin..  REPLY HOW YOU WANT TO.
> *


i was gunna say the same thing but didnt wanna get accused of cheerleading :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 9 2009, 10:49 AM~15026686
> *ANGEL- you know as well as I do-- that you could never get away with runnin them 155-80s  and hittin 80+ if the bac of your rides didnt have all that damn weight-- Im not hatin- Im jus statin..  REPLY HOW YOU WANT TO.
> *


KNOW THAT AINT TRUE I JUST WANNA SEE IF THAT " STREET CAR" STREET CAN USE 155 WHAT THEY SAID IT WAS STREET.. AINT NO STREET CARS BE ON THEM OFF ROAD TIRES. AND IT DIDNT DRIVE TO THE HOPP... WHAT THEY CANT DO IT... SPIKE DID IT TODO ORO DID IT IM ON 13s I GOT 165 s


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Sep 9 2009, 07:22 AM~15024731
> *actually, OJ pulled the stick and wasn't watching when the car hit it's highest... he may have seen 72, but on the last hit, the car went well above that, so I would venture to say the 78 was probably being nice... I saw it clear the 80" line.
> *


ACTUALLY, YOU NEED NEW GLASSES CUZ WHERE THE GLASS IS BROKE IS 80!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2009, 01:49 AM~15023801
> *HAHAHAHAHA THAT CAR WAS ON A TRAILOR HAHAHAHAHAAH...
> AND WE RE THE HATERS HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ITS FUNNY WHAT THE ONES WHO "KEEP IT 100" SURE AS HELL DONT!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :around: :ugh: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 9 2009, 11:30 AM~15027069
> *:ugh:  :around:  :ugh:  :around:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT HAPPENED I WAITED FOR YOUR NEW BUILT SINGLE TO COME BREAK OFF ALL VEGAS WHAT HAPPEN????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2009, 11:34 AM~15027113
> *WHAT HAPPENED I WAITED FOR YOUR NEW BUILT SINGLE TO COME BREAK OFF ALL VEGAS WHAT HAPPEN????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


:tears: :tears: :tears: 








YOU GOT BROKE OFF..SO GO DRY YOUR EYE'S


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 9 2009, 11:44 AM~15027214
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:11 AM~15047328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok mondo im calling you out,,,,,bring your cutlass ...double single...i dont care what it is and pull it up ..............or stay the hell out of here and go ride your daddys legs some more


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 10:49 PM~15022955
> *yep...
> Mufasa ,wad it be homie :biggrin:
> *


WUZ CRACKN CRACKER


STOP THE BULLSHITN ALREADY.......ORGANIZE A HOP....MAYBE LIKE 20 CARS FROM EACH SIDE....CATEGORIZE BY # OF BATTS AND LOCK UP.....WHATEVER TEAM GETS THE MOST WINS OUT OF 20 ARE THE CHAMPS.......

WHOSE DOWN?
:0


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

homie thats probably the smartest thing anyones ever come up with in lil....i owe you a shot of patron and a corona for that idea...


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

happy...gilbert ....rob....armin you guys down.....me dan and donald are ready with a trick up our sleeve as well..we have 3 street singles...1 street double......and 1 radical single


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2009, 11:56 PM~15047628
> *WUZ CRACKN CRACKER
> STOP THE BULLSHITN ALREADY.......ORGANIZE A HOP....MAYBE LIKE 20 CARS FROM EACH SIDE....CATEGORIZE BY # OF BATTS AND LOCK UP.....WHATEVER TEAM GETS THE MOST WINS OUT OF 20 ARE THE CHAMPS.......
> 
> ...


12 batt double here waiting bmh powered


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 12:00 AM~15047643
> *homie thats probably the smartest thing anyones ever come up with in lil....i owe you a shot of patron and a corona for that idea...
> *


 :0 imma hold u 2 that




no ****


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

*BLACK MAGIC *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 11 2009, 12:04 AM~15047659
> *12 batt double here waiting bmh powered
> *


X2 LOL IM HERE BM FOR LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 11:27 PM~15047467
> *ok mondo   im calling you out,,,,,bring your cutlass ...double  single...i dont care what it is and pull it up ..............or stay the hell out of here and go ride your daddys legs some more
> *




my car is gonna b single but it aint coming out anytime soon when i bring her out you'll know, i just got a house so thats more important to me rigth now....... my daddy thats my friend and i'm not swinging of no ones nuts or anything how bout u go swing from your daddy angels nuts and get more weigth added to the wagon.


hold on let me be like u and post some pics of my car and pump

is that some chrome i c ? not a good pic but yeah i got chrome :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh snap, all even put a blindfold on are switch girl!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 01:02 AM~15047652
> *happy...gilbert ....rob....armin  you guys down.....me dan and donald are ready  with a trick up our sleeve as well..we have 3 street singles...1 street double......and 1 radical single
> *



Im down when it comes to Pro Hopper . WHats da word.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

ill hit you up later when dan gets here....


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 11 2009, 01:04 AM~15047659
> *12 batt double here waiting bmh powered
> *


ok we have something for you


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

theres one...19 more to go


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2009, 01:56 AM~15047628
> *WUZ CRACKN CRACKER
> STOP THE BULLSHITN ALREADY.......ORGANIZE A HOP....MAYBE LIKE 20 CARS FROM EACH SIDE....CATEGORIZE BY # OF BATTS AND LOCK UP.....WHATEVER TEAM GETS THE MOST WINS OUT OF 20 ARE THE CHAMPS.......
> 
> ...


 :h5: 
when and where will this be taking place if it does go down?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MY IDEA SO I SAY L.A. SO I CAN WATCH :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2009, 10:43 AM~15050045
> *MY IDEA SO I SAY L.A. SO I CAN WATCH  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahah


i guess i have to agree cause he did make that up....well since black magic doesnt have anything single pumped that works......it will be all double pistons im sure


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 02:37 AM~15047967
> *my car is gonna b single but it aint coming out anytime soon when i bring her out you'll know, i just got a house so thats more important to me rigth now....... my daddy thats my friend and i'm not swinging of no ones nuts or anything how bout u go swing from your daddy angels nuts and get more weigth added to the wagon.
> hold on let me be like u and post some pics of my car and pump
> 
> ...


THIS THE FUNNYEST THING IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AND YOU AINT HIS FRIEND YOUR HIS BITCH! AND YOU DONT SWING FROM HIS NUTS YOU DUCK TAPE UR SELF TO THEM. AND DONT HATE THE WEIGHT HATE THAT GATE. SAD HIS WAGON WILL BE ON THE STREETS B4 URS HAHAHAHA TOMMOY DIDNT YOU GET OUTTA JAIL AFTER THIS BIATCH STARTED HIS BUILD UP......U KNOW IF U UNTAPED UR SELF YOU JUST MIGHT GET SOMETHING DONE ON UR CAR!!!! YOU CAN TELL LIL THAT UR HIS FRIEND BUT WE ALL KNOW OUT HERE KNOW UR ONLY HIS BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2009, 10:56 PM~15047628
> *WUZ CRACKN CRACKER
> STOP THE BULLSHITN ALREADY.......ORGANIZE A HOP....MAYBE LIKE 20 CARS FROM EACH SIDE....CATEGORIZE BY # OF BATTS AND LOCK UP.....WHATEVER TEAM GETS THE MOST WINS OUT OF 20 ARE THE CHAMPS.......
> 
> ...


how about they switch pumps after that :0 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 11 2009, 09:15 AM~15049702
> *:h5:
> when and where will this be taking place if it does go down?
> *


Ill judge it cause im nuetral


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Damm this is better than Oprah :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2009, 10:11 AM~15050389
> *THIS THE FUNNYEST THING IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> AND YOU AINT HIS FRIEND YOUR  HIS BITCH! AND YOU DONT SWING FROM HIS NUTS YOU DUCK TAPE UR SELF TO THEM. AND DONT HATE THE WEIGHT HATE THAT GATE. SAD HIS WAGON WILL BE ON THE STREETS B4 URS HAHAHAHA TOMMOY DIDNT YOU GET  OUTTA JAIL AFTER THIS BIATCH  STARTED HIS BUILD UP......U KNOW IF U UNTAPED UR SELF YOU JUST MIGHT GET SOMETHING DONE ON UR CAR!!!! YOU CAN TELL LIL THAT UR HIS FRIEND BUT WE ALL KNOW OUT HERE KNOW UR ONLY HIS BITCH!!!!!!!
> *




:uh: * blah blah blah blah can u read this angel put your glasses on urkel. u can say what u want, i'm not in a rush to finish my car........i dont give a fuck if that rageddy wagon comes out first than my car......... i'm not nobodys BITCH homeboy get that straigth....... gums must massage your balls good to have his back like that*


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

homie you dont even have your car working so shut your mouth and go suck his balls some more...or better yet stay the fuck out of the hydraulics rooms...i got chrome to nut sucker... weight...hahahahah ya right just like your daddys car does 80 single pumped no weight...shut your cock sucker...and pull your car up...and raggedy ass wagon huh...yes its true i only started this car 3 months ago and got the frame done...fiberglassed all my interior and juiced it...next week ill paint it...and the hop on this nut riders hood just cause i can


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 11:36 AM~15051253
> *:uh:   blah blah blah blah can u read this angel  put your glasses on urkel. u can say what u want, i'm not in a rush to finish my car........i dont give a fuck if that rageddy wagon comes out first than my car......... i'm not nobodys BITCH homeboy get that straigth....... gums must massage your balls good to have his back like that
> *


YEP! RON'S BITCH ALRIGHT!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15051354
> *homie you dont even have your car working so shut your mouth and go suck his balls some more...or better yet stay the fuck out of the hydraulics rooms...i got chrome to nut sucker... weight...hahahahah  ya right just like your daddys car does 80 single pumped no weight...shut your cock sucker...and pull your car up...and raggedy ass wagon huh...yes its true i only started this car 3 months ago and got the frame done...fiberglassed all my interior and juiced it...next week ill paint it...and the hop on this nut riders hood just cause i can
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: still mad cause ron took that win last weekend, my daddy dont have a lowrider now if u talking bout ron thats not my daddy u dummy :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Sep 11 2009, 11:54 AM~15051398
> *YEP! RON'S BITCH ALRIGHT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 11:36 AM~15051253
> *:uh:   gums must massage your balls good to have his back like that</span>
> *


SO YOU UNTAPED YOURSELF TO WRITE THIS HOW CUTE!!!!! AND YES YOUR RONS BITCH I TELL YOU ON HERE AND I TELL U IN PERSON. YOUR RONS BITCH PERIOD... Hhahahaha I MADE A FUNNY.... PERIOD...LOL.. A PERIOD FOR A 81CUNT....HAHAH


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 11:57 AM~15051424
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  still mad cause ron took that win last weekend, my daddy dont have a lowrider now if u talking bout ron thats not my daddy u dummy  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


SEE WHAT I MEAN!!!! AGAIN RONS BITCH


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:02 PM~15051461
> *SO YOU UNTAPED YOURSELF TO WRITE THIS HOW CUTE!!!!! AND YES YOUR RONS BITCH I TELL YOU ON HERE AND I TELL U IN PERSON. YOUR RONS BITCH PERIOD... Hhahahaha I MADE A FUNNY.... PERIOD...LOL.. A PERIOD FOR A 81CUNT....HAHAH
> *




*period...hahaha period i made a funny *:roflmao: wtf


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:06 PM~15051501
> *period...hahaha period i made a funny  :roflmao:  wtf
> *


YOU JELOUS HAHAH BUT YOU TRY TO RECYCLE WHEN I CALLED U URKAL!!!! THAT GETS U MAD WHEN THEY CALL U THAT HUH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:11 PM~15051551
> *YOU JELOUS HAHAH BUT YOU TRY TO RECYCLE WHEN I CALLED U URKAL!!!! THAT GETS U MAD WHEN THEY CALL U THAT HUH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*

no i dont get mad i need glasses to see so what..... i'm not like you , you dont wear yours cause then you dont look tough so u squinting like a muthafucker, just wear your glasses dork*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHA THIS GUY SAID TOUGH!!!!!!!! MAN UR FUNNY BUT THATS U "RB" CUZ U R TALKIN SHIT WITH NO CAR!!!!!! I CAN BRAKE U OFF RIGHT NOW!!!!! ALL U CAN DO IS TAKE IT!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:32 PM~15051810
> *HAHAHAHA THIS GUY SAID TOUGH!!!!!!!! MAN UR FUNNY BUT THATS U "RB" CUZ U R TALKIN SHIT WITH NO CAR!!!!!! I CAN BRAKE U OFF RIGHT NOW!!!!! ALL U CAN DO IS TAKE IT!!!!!
> *


*did u not see the pic of my car? wear your glasses*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

angel on my nuts


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:37 PM~15051884
> *did u not see the pic of my car? wear your glasses
> *


RIGHT NOW............LETS DO THIS THEN


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:44 PM~15051979
> *angel on my nuts
> 
> 
> ...


OH GREAT NOW THIS GUY WANTS TO TAPE HIMSELF TO MY NUTZ!!!! NO THANX I DONT WANT RONS SLOPPY SECONDS


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:37 PM~15051884
> *did u not see the pic of my car? wear your glasses
> *


I SEEN A PIC OF A CAR THATS BEEN SITTIN IN THE Same place for 2 years!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 12:44 PM~15051986
> *RIGHT NOW............LETS DO THIS THEN
> *




go ahead do the damn thing come pull up on it i'm not even home but u can go get a easy win, your first one since u never got one with the lincoln u had lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:55 PM~15052097
> *go ahead do the damn thing come pull up on it i'm not even home but u can go get a easy win, your first one since u never got one with the lincoln u had lol
> *



:twak: Angleboy will hold it down .


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 11 2009, 12:57 PM~15052117
> *:twak: Angleboy will hold it down .
> *


NOPE THATS BETWEEN THEM


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

ANGELBOY, Mrs. Black Magic :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Tommy you should change your signature to single pump DREAMS!!!! Hey maybe that could be your new car clubs name!!! Sounds kinda snappy!!!

Until we actually see your tire's in the air, I believe you should shut your trap!!! I would have more respect for your shit talking if you had a car actually doing numbers on the stick instead of one that looks "pretty" in the driveway!! You state that "your" cars are cleaner, hate to break it to you but the Cutlass and the Monte having been serving in the streets for years they have both went through makeovers over the years but thats what happens when your cars WORK!! And we have video, pictures, magazine's and people to prove that, not just us running our mouths!!! 

You act as if you are ProHopper, yet most prohopper guys we know and respect have no clue who you are! People in your own scene had no clue who you were!!

You say Ron's head is big, it should be, he made this company, on his own accounts and his own love for the game! We as a family have put our blood. sweat, tears and love into Black Magic and in 6 years have came to a place where we are competing with the "big dogs" and coming out on top. Our small little family owned business how about that!!! You have no respect Tommy and its sad!!! Just like you and Angel calling these guys dickriders they were Ron's friends before Black Magic just like your ass!!

That brings me to something else, Dick riders, LMFAO, coming from a guy who speaks of Armin like he's his best friend, and the guy barely even knows who you are!!! And who's doing the dick riding we seen you run over to Angel to push his car around and DOWN for that matter, so if helping someone out or repping there product is dickriding then as I have said before you are the pot calling the kettle black!!! 

We have a new pet name for your crew ANGEL'S ANGEL'S!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

:wave: ANGELBOY!!!


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 02:06 PM~15052242
> *Tommy you should change your signature to single pump DREAMS!!!! Hey maybe that could be your new car clubs name!!! Sounds kinda snappy!!!
> 
> Until we actually see your tire's in the air, I believe you should shut your trap!!! I would have more respect for your shit talking if you had a car actually doing numbers on the stick instead of one that looks "pretty" in the driveway!! You state that "your" cars are cleaner, hate to break it to you but the Cutlass and the Monte having been serving in the streets for years they have both went through makeovers over the years but thats what happens when your cars WORK!! And we have video, pictures, magazine's and people to prove that, not just us running our mouths!!!
> ...


dam she told you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:48 AM~15052023
> *I SEEN A PIC OF A CAR THATS BEEN SITTIN IN THE Same place for 2 years!!!!!
> *




Just like your "Angel's" car!!!! LMAO But wait thats been about 6 months, at least Mondo isn't claiming to run the streets like your "Angel"!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 01:06 PM~15052242
> *Tommy you should change your signature to single pump DREAMS!!!! Hey maybe that could be your new car clubs name!!! Sounds kinda snappy!!!
> 
> Until we actually see your tire's in the air, I believe you should shut your trap!!! I would have more respect for your shit talking if you had a car actually doing numbers on the stick instead of one that looks "pretty" in the driveway!! You state that "your" cars are cleaner, hate to break it to you but the Cutlass and the Monte having been serving in the streets for years they have both went through makeovers over the years but thats what happens when your cars WORK!! And we have video, pictures, magazine's and people to prove that, not just us running our mouths!!!
> ...


SORRY BUT MOST ARE!!!!!!!! AND JESSIE I USE BMH PUMPS POINT IS THIS CLOWN NEEDS TO BUST OUT A PRETTY CAR!!!! AND IM FLATTERED U TOOK THE TIME FOR MY FAN CLUB I LIKE IT!!!!!!!! NOW CHEELEADING ISNT A CRIME BUT IT CAN CAUSE NUTRIDING.. SO TELL THE CHEERLEADERS TO CALM DOWN AND IT GOES BOTH WAY I DONT REP PH AND I DONT REP BMH I USE BMH CUZ IT IS A VERY GOOD PRODUCT AND CUSTOMER SEVISE IS OK!! I GUESS THE ONLY PART THAT SUCKS IS I GOTTA COME AFTER 5 YOU KNOW!!!!!! BUT IN ALL REALLITY I DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT ANY OF THIS I JUST LIKE ARGUING WHILE I WAIT FOR PAINT TO DRY!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 01:14 PM~15052341
> *Just like your "Angel's" car!!!! LMAO But wait thats been about 6 months, at least Mondo isn't claiming to run the streets like your "Angel"!!!
> *


WOOOOOO WOOOOOOO THEMS AINT MY ANGELS THis is!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 02:06 PM~15052242
> *Tommy you should change your signature to single pump DREAMS!!!! Hey maybe that could be your new car clubs name!!! Sounds kinda snappy!!!
> 
> Until we actually see your tire's in the air, I believe you should shut your trap!!! I would have more respect for your shit talking if you had a car actually doing numbers on the stick instead of one that looks "pretty" in the driveway!! You state that "your" cars are cleaner, hate to break it to you but the Cutlass and the Monte having been serving in the streets for years they have both went through makeovers over the years but thats what happens when your cars WORK!! And we have video, pictures, magazine's and people to prove that, not just us running our mouths!!!
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

:uh: Alrighty then!!!!! Thanks for highlighting it for me that was one of the most important parts!!! At the end of the day I SPEAK THE TRUTH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

first off...go play with air bags and 5 stars...second, yes i will help angelboy out when his car needs to be pushed.or if he has a flat tire in the middle of the night ...thats what friends do for each other..but you wouldnt know anything about that would you...funny you say armin doesnt even know about me huh...then why is ron calling him asking him to have us calm down???its all your little cheerleders who make this worse...cheerleading for angelboy... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sure...respect are you really gonna try to go there...i dont give a fuck how hard you have been working or doing shit for...i understand you need to feed your family...and that i respect..you know what im not even gonna waste my time on you anymore...not even worth it...
we took a loss...nice that you try to take credit for hopping a radical against a street car....
but then again black magic is too busy to build a street single pumped car...its not where your going...its how you got there


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

Full Member
***
Posts: 229
Joined: May 2008
From: SIN CITY, NV
Car Club: OUTKASTED MINIS LV


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think the lowriders can handle this


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 12:06 PM~15052242
> *Tommy you should change your signature to single pump DREAMS!!!! Hey maybe that could be your new car clubs name!!! Sounds kinda snappy!!!
> 
> Until we actually see your tire's in the air, I believe you should shut your trap!!! I would have more respect for your shit talking if you had a car actually doing numbers on the stick instead of one that looks "pretty" in the driveway!! You state that "your" cars are cleaner, hate to break it to you but the Cutlass and the Monte having been serving in the streets for years they have both went through makeovers over the years but thats what happens when your cars WORK!! And we have video, pictures, magazine's and people to prove that, not just us running our mouths!!!
> ...


Well said  Glad i'm on her side :thumbsup: ... lol....


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Funny!!! You say minitrucker, go play with your bags, I have never had a vehicle with air bags only juice, 5 stars, LOVED seeing you driving the wellfare ricer (NEON WITH 3FT WING) this weekend suits you quite well there Mr. GUNS!!!! Seems to be more of your caliber of car!!! 

Hydraulics, funny you bring them up, this will be your first actual lowrider with ACTUAL hydraulic pumps not some Tommylift gate pumps!!! :biggrin: I seem to remember a time you were driving an S10 around town!! Looked like minitruck to me!!! 

Armin had to ask Dan who the hell you are, I never said he didn't know just that he barely knows!! So reread my post!!! Don't get it twisted Armin came to us!!! 

RULES CHANGE LIKE YOU CHANGE YOUR WHEELS LEAST WE AREN'T COLORBLIND!! LIKE PLAIDS AND STRIPES TURQUIOSE AND PURPLE DON'T MATCH BLUE!!!!! 

Are you really still mad cause Ron served your ass or should I say your members ass!!! All I hear is excuses!!!! GO READ LOWRIDER RULES the cutlass isn't radical!!! I know there's no rules in the streets so don't get in here thinking you know more than me cause I am minitrucker I have schooled many in my day!!! 

So until you and your boys "put us out of business" LMFAO :roflmao: :twak: I will be in here speaking the truth!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

:wave: Dan!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 02:18 PM~15053020
> *Funny!!! You say minitrucker, go play with your bags, I have never had a vehicle with air bags only juice, 5 stars, LOVED seeing you driving the wellfare ricer (NEON WITH 3FT WING) this weekend suits you quite well there Mr. GUNS!!!! Seems to be more of your caliber of car!!!
> 
> Hydraulics, funny you bring them up, this will be your first actual lowrider with ACTUAL hydraulic pumps not some Tommylift gate pumps!!!  :biggrin: I seem to remember a time you were driving an S10 around town!! Looked like minitruck to me!!!
> ...


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

and believe we will open our shop very soon and you know what will make us better then you.................we will sell quality shit ............then we will pull shit off the shelf and prove it works.....................as i said before yes we lost.....we aint crying but you will get chopped up.....promise you that..................

and yes i was roilling my neon...as my daily driver while you roll what...a benz????ooohhhhh


and if you knew anything about colors...purple is part of the blue tree...and that piece of shit is nicer then anything you have ever had...oh and i built it in the backyard


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 03:52 PM~15053382
> *and believe we will open our shop very soon and you know what will make us better then you.................we will sell quality shit ............then we will pull shit off the shelf and prove it works.....................as i said before yes we lost.....we aint crying but you will get chopped up.....promise you that..................
> 
> and yes i was roilling my neon...as my daily driver while you roll what...a benz????ooohhhhh
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 01:52 PM~15053382
> *and believe we will open our shop very soon and you know what will make us better then you.................we will sell quality shit ............then we will pull shit off the shelf and prove it works.....................as i said before yes we lost.....we aint crying but you will get chopped up.....promise you that..................
> 
> and yes i was roilling my neon...as my daily driver while you roll what...a benz????ooohhhhh
> ...



You didn't build SHIT Tommy, you can't even get your piece of shit working on your own thats why its at Angels!!! And your crying about him holding you back cause he's busy working on his own shit!!! I am not clowning on someone else building your car, we build lots of cars for people here and all over the United States!! We do sell quality shit, ask your good buddy Angel who uses our product!!! And all the many happy customers around the world!!! Vegas isn't where are market is and if Switch Hitters didn't put a dent in us either will you and your wannabe ass!!! Stick to tattoo's cause I hear your at least good at one thing!!

What do you know about what I have, you don't know shit Tommy your still stuck in the ninties!! Last time you had lowrider it was before the ball dropped on 2000!! Go ahead bag on my Benz while your cruising your primered ghetto ricer to the hop on saturdays!!! I have more than just my daily driver and a "hopper" you claims going to run this shit!!! 

Who knew you wanted to have a pissing contest with a girl!!! I hope you can pee further than I can!!! :0 

Well now I am going to get back to work, which I recommend you do, cause your going to need the money to open your "shop"!! :roflmao: 

We thrive on competition, its proven to make us better!!!!  

P.S. Quit stealing Gilby's words find your OWN!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 03:20 PM~15053672
> *You didn't build SHIT Tommy, you can't even get your piece of shit working on your own thats why its at Angels!!! And your crying about him holding you back cause he's busy working on his own shit!!! I am not clowning on someone else building your car, we build lots of cars for people here and all over the United States!! We do sell quality shit, ask your good buddy Angel who uses our product!!! And all the many happy customers around the world!!! Vegas isn't where are market is and if Switch Hitters didn't put a dent in us either will you and your wannabe ass!!! Stick to tattoo's cause I hear your at least good at one thing!!
> 
> What do you know about what I have, you don't know shit Tommy your still stuck in the ninties!! Last time you had lowrider it was before the ball dropped on 2000!! Go ahead bag on my Benz while your cruising your primered ghetto ricer to the hop on saturdays!!! I have more than just my daily driver and a "hopper" you claims going to run this shit!!!
> ...


Im sic of hearin em those words anyways- WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE VIDEOS :biggrin: 

Im still waitin on Gilbert to post the video of his 2pump dancer gettin takin apart like its OFF THE SHELF :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 03:20 PM~15053672
> *You didn't build SHIT Tommy, you can't even get your piece of shit working on your own thats Angel who uses our product!!! And all the many happy customers around the world!!! Vegas isn't where are market is and if Switch Hitters didn't put a dent in us either will you and your wannabe ass!!! Stick to tattoo's cause I hear your at least good at one thing!!
> 
> What do you know about what I have, you don't know shit Tommy your still stuck in the ninties!! Last time you had lowrider it was before the ball dropped on 2000!! Go ahead bag on my Benz while your cruising your primered ghetto ricer to the hop on saturdays!!! I have more than just my daily driver and a "hopper" you claims going to run this shit!!!
> ...


GREAT UR THINKING OF ME TOOO GREATTTTTT!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 11 2009, 03:29 PM~15053762
> *Im sic of hearin em those words anyways- WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE VIDEOS :biggrin:
> 
> Im still waitin on Gilbert to post the video of his 2pump dancer gettin takin apart like its OFF THE SHELF :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2009, 05:48 PM~15054583
> *GREAT UR THINKING OF ME TOOO GREATTTTTT!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

YOUR RIGHT..THIS IS THE SECOND CAR IVE TRIED TO HOP...BUT AS FAR AS HAVING SOMEONE ELSE BUILD MY CAR...LETS GET THIS FACT OUT THERE RIGHT NOW..I BUILT MY CAR....ME NOONE ELSE...I HAD ANGEL DO MY DROP MOUNTS BECAUSE HE KNOWS SUSPENSION...AND I DONT YET..AND WELL HES BEEN SPANKING BLACK MAGICS ASSES AROUND VEGAS..STEALING MY OWN WORDS...I GUESS ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THEN WORDS...MY ADVISE GET READY CAUSE ITS GONNA GET VERY LOUD AND HOPE YOU LIKE COMPETETION CAUSE WERE GONNA HIT PRO HOPPER OUT HERE WITH FORCE


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam its gettin good up in here shame i gotta go back to work ona customers car or id hang around to talk shit to angelboy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2009, 04:49 PM~15054592
> *:thumbsdown:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


Dont tell me you arent sic of hearin the same shit about it bein OFF THE SHELF- and PROVEN AT SHOWS BY BEIN TAKEN APART and GIVEN AWAY??
Come on now-- Ive heard it more than any one thing on LIL :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2009, 10:43 AM~15050045
> *MY IDEA SO I SAY L.A. SO I CAN WATCH  :biggrin:
> *


what no participation?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 11 2009, 07:11 PM~15055316
> *dam its gettin good up in here shame i gotta go back to work ona  customers car or id hang around to talk shit to angelboy  :biggrin:
> *


shit customers car can wait..this is getting good...hell have the customer pull up a chair and watch the show

i feel like im watching a novela lol


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: hi jess


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 02:18 PM~15053020
> *Funny!!! You say minitrucker, go play with your bags, I have never had a vehicle with air bags only juice, 5 stars, LOVED seeing you driving the wellfare ricer (NEON WITH 3FT WING) this weekend suits you quite well there Mr. GUNS!!!! Seems to be more of your caliber of car!!!
> 
> Hydraulics, funny you bring them up, this will be your first actual lowrider with ACTUAL hydraulic pumps not some Tommylift gate pumps!!!  :biggrin: I seem to remember a time you were driving an S10 around town!! Looked like minitruck to me!!!
> ...





> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 03:20 PM~15053672
> *You didn't build SHIT Tommy, you can't even get your piece of shit working on your own thats why its at Angels!!! And your crying about him holding you back cause he's busy working on his own shit!!! I am not clowning on someone else building your car, we build lots of cars for people here and all over the United States!! We do sell quality shit, ask your good buddy Angel who uses our product!!! And all the many happy customers around the world!!! Vegas isn't where are market is and if Switch Hitters didn't put a dent in us either will you and your wannabe ass!!! Stick to tattoo's cause I hear your at least good at one thing!!
> 
> What do you know about what I have, you don't know shit Tommy your still stuck in the ninties!! Last time you had lowrider it was before the ball dropped on 2000!! Go ahead bag on my Benz while your cruising your primered ghetto ricer to the hop on saturdays!!! I have more than just my daily driver and a "hopper" you claims going to run this shit!!!
> ...




:0


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 10:57 PM~15057498
> *:0
> *


like fucking captain save a nuts...dude are you even in this conversation...how about this  pull up or shut the fuck up im calling you out...........


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

oh wait you cant hold the switch and video tape shit at the same time


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 11 2009, 02:18 PM~15053020
> *Funny!!! You say minitrucker, go play with your bags, I have never had a vehicle with air bags only juice, 5 stars, LOVED seeing you driving the wellfare ricer (NEON WITH 3FT WING) this weekend suits you quite well there Mr. GUNS!!!! Seems to be more of your caliber of car!!!
> 
> Hydraulics, funny you bring them up, this will be your first actual lowrider with ACTUAL hydraulic pumps not some Tommylift gate pumps!!!  :biggrin: I seem to remember a time you were driving an S10 around town!! Looked like minitruck to me!!!
> ...


dam :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 05:26 PM~15054911
> *YOUR RIGHT..THIS IS THE SECOND CAR IVE TRIED TO HOP...BUT AS FAR AS HAVING SOMEONE ELSE BUILD MY CAR...LETS GET THIS FACT OUT THERE RIGHT NOW..I BUILT MY CAR....ME NOONE ELSE...I HAD ANGEL DO MY DROP MOUNTS BECAUSE HE KNOWS SUSPENSION...AND I DONT YET..AND WELL HES BEEN SPANKING BLACK MAGICS ASSES AROUND VEGAS..STEALING MY OWN WORDS...I GUESS ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THEN WORDS...MY ADVISE  GET READY CAUSE ITS GONNA GET VERY LOUD AND HOPE YOU LIKE COMPETETION CAUSE WERE GONNA HIT PRO HOPPER OUT HERE WITH FORCE
> *


i think liljose had hes hand in that car come mouthgunns tell the truth we all know u got it in u :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

well ask him...angelboy did my upper mounts in the rear...and thats is it.........ask him


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 11 2009, 11:36 PM~15057785
> *i think liljose had hes hand in that car  come mouthgunns tell the truth  we all know u got  it in u  :biggrin:
> *


look you want me to drop it off at his house so you really get broke off.....all you have to do is pull up


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

no matter what angelboy says about you albert...at the end of the day..ill still buy you a beer...just not no :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pay ray he drinks to damn much


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:49 PM~15057870
> *look you want me to drop it off at his house so you really get broke off.....all you have to do is pull up
> *


who house u going to take it to


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:49 PM~15057870
> *look you want me to drop it off at his house so you really get broke off.....all you have to do is pull up
> *


i hope u got that cars workin :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Sep 11 2009, 11:57 PM~15057909
> *i hope u got that cars workin  :biggrin:
> *


ill drop it off at my house....shit i hope its working too


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:17 PM~15057667
> *like fucking captain save a nuts...dude are you even in this conversation...how about this   pull up or shut the fuck up im calling you out...........
> *



damn u wanna pull up on me go ahead and take that easy win homes probly b your only win.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15057281
> *shit customers car can wait..this is getting good...hell have the customer pull up a chair and watch the show
> 
> i feel like im watching a novela   lol
> *


a grown man watching novela wtf :uh: 


























:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 12 2009, 03:01 AM~15058388
> *damn u wanna pull up on me go ahead and take that easy win homes probly b your only win.
> *


 that was just low :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 11 2009, 04:29 PM~15053762
> *Im sic of hearin em those words anyways- WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE VIDEOS :biggrin:
> 
> Im still waitin on Gilbert to post the video of his 2pump dancer gettin takin apart like its OFF THE SHELF :cheesy:
> *




We dont have our two pumper anymore . Retired it . A new one is being built and will do way better than the 1st one . 
I can take ALL part for you especially but I wanna make it exciting . You need to bet me some cash on video tape . Damn I would LOVE for everyone see me take your rent money . Dont talk shit , just take out some cash and accept the challenge . Thats if you have BALLS.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 12 2009, 10:06 AM~15060049
> *We dont have our two pumper anymore . Retired it . A new one is being built and will do way better than the 1st one .
> I can take ALL  part for you especially but I wanna make it exciting . You need to bet me some cash on video tape . Damn I would LOVE for everyone see me take your rent money .  Dont talk shit , just take out some cash and accept the challenge . Thats if you have BALLS.
> *


oh shit now it got interesting :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes ((((((((((((((((sWIPH))))))))))))) Im calling you out . Put your money where your mouf iz. If you decline then shut your cock sucker . Simply put.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 12 2009, 07:48 AM~15058805
> *a grown man watching novela wtf  :uh:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hey i dont speak spanish i can understand a little bit of it, but damn u gotta admit them women on there are HOT!!!!...i can just mute the audio and watch lol


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2009, 11:52 AM~15060390
> *hey i dont speak spanish i can understand a little bit of it, but damn u gotta admit them women on there are HOT!!!!...i can just mute the audio and watch lol
> *


................. ha ha true........


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*JUST MY .02 (FROM LAST WEEKEND) ON THE WHOLE BATTLE*

TO THE NEW BOOTY ASS CLOWNS BUMPING THEIR GUMS THAT I'M WEIGHTED DOWN IN THE VIDEO . . .TRY SPENDING SOME LOOT IN YOUR TRUNK AND MAYBE YOU'LL GET ABOVE SOME HIGHTOP CHUCC TAILORS HOMIE.ONLY WEIGHT IS THE DRIVER,BLACC MAGIC IN THE TRUNK WORKING IT.I DON'T CARE ABOUT ALL THAT PH THIS AND BMH THAT,STREET RHYDER,FWY DRIVER DOING 75MPH,KIDS IN THE BACC,SOUNDS BUMPING FRONT WORKING.COME GET YOU SOME~U KNOW WHAT IT IS,CHECC THE SIG OR CHECC THE WAIST BAND CUZZ IT'S LOADED.

ROOKIES JAW JACCING @ 0:30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6jstqaRGM0


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2009, 01:52 PM~15060390
> *hey i dont speak spanish i can understand a little bit of it, but damn u gotta admit them women on there are HOT!!!!...i can just mute the audio and watch lol
> *


 the evil sexy women are the best :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 12 2009, 02:58 PM~15061050
> *the evil sexy women are the best  :biggrin:
> *


OH YA!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Sep 12 2009, 12:06 PM~15060049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Itz really getting good now!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 11 2009, 09:15 AM~15049702
> *:h5:
> when and where will this be taking place if it does go down?
> *


sounds like a very good plan im dwn


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 12 2009, 11:17 AM~15060129
> *Yes ((((((((((((((((sWIPH))))))))))))) Im calling you out . Put your money where your mouf iz. If you decline then shut your cock sucker . Simply put.
> *


LOOK YOU LITTLE ******-. You have been showin your illiteracy fROm the get go.. I said I wanna see you SWEET N LOW 2pumper pulled apart--. you keep goin on and on about the others-- WELL IF YOU GONNA KEEP GOIN ON AND ON-- COME UP WITH SOMETHIN NEW TO BRAG ABOUT. WE ALREADY SEEN YOUR VIDEOS A MILLION FUCIN TIMES>. stop DANCIN AROUND QUESTIONS and tryin to CALL ME OUT-- SHUT THE FUC UP ALREADY... I DONT GIVE A FUC ABOUT YOUR NEW SHIT-- IVE BEEN TALKIN BOUT THE SAME 2PUMP DANCER- for a few post now-- and you still havent replied TRULY to it :uh:


DO I NEED TO GO BAC AND QUOTE OUR POST- WHAT I SAID- and what you siad- and show you again how you avoided my comments???


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 13 2009, 12:02 AM~15064263
> *LOOK YOU LITTLE ******-. You have been showin your illiteracy fROm the get go.. I said I wanna see you SWEET N LOW 2pumper pulled apart--. you keep goin on and on about the others-- WELL IF YOU GONNA KEEP GOIN ON AND ON-- COME UP WITH SOMETHIN NEW TO BRAG ABOUT. WE ALREADY SEEN YOUR VIDEOS A MILLION FUCIN TIMES>. stop DANCIN AROUND QUESTIONS and tryin to CALL ME OUT-- SHUT THE FUC UP ALREADY... I DONT GIVE A FUC ABOUT YOUR  NEW SHIT-- IVE BEEN TALKIN BOUT THE SAME 2PUMP DANCER- for a few post now-- and you still havent replied TRULY to it :uh:
> DO I NEED TO GO BAC AND QUOTE OUR POST- WHAT I SAID- and what you siad- and show you again how you avoided my comments???
> *



U are asking for somthin new and you want me to pull apart and tape a car I built in fuckin 2006??? that is now gone?? Its been retired since last year . We are almost in the year 2010 . Dumb ass. 
Second , the car had a SEE THROUGH trunk window in for non believers like you who couldnt believe it . 
You open your mouth with your stupid comments all the time . So dont try to check me when you yourself cant back it up . I said and I will say it again put up some money where your mouth is if you want to call me out about my hoppers and dancers . Thats all . 
Look man , I know its hard for you to beleive my vids and pics. You dont have beleive the videos and the pictures and the people who win the parts and the thousands of people who seen it at the shows . Just check it out for your self in person . But I have a rules. 
1st . Make sure you have balls to do this . 
2. make sure you have 2-4 months of your rent money . 
3. Make sure you have this on tape .
4. Last rule - layitlow is the 1st to see your dumb ass on the net with empty pockets . 

My name is Gilbert and I approve this message.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 13 2009, 12:15 PM~15066223
> *U are asking for somthin new and you want me to pull apart and tape a car I built in fuckin 2006??? that is now gone?? Its been retired since last year . We are almost in the year 2010 . Dumb ass.
> Second , the car had a SEE THROUGH trunk window in  for non believers  like you who couldnt believe it .
> You open your mouth with your stupid comments all the time . So dont try to check me when you yourself cant back it up . I said and I will say it again put up some money where your mouth is if you  want to call me out about my hoppers and dancers . Thats all .
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: stevie d, 81cutty

i seee youuu mexican mondooo sssssssssssssssssssssssssssup holmesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: stevie d, el chamuco


i seeee ya tooo homlesss :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 13 2009, 11:39 AM~15066713
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: stevie d, 81cutty
> 
> ...




sssssssssssup ssssssssstevie, u coming down for the super show?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 13 2009, 10:15 AM~15066223
> *U are asking for somthin new and you want me to pull apart and tape a car I built in fuckin 2006??? that is now gone?? Its been retired since last year . We are almost in the year 2010 . Dumb ass.
> Second , the car had a SEE THROUGH trunk window in  for non believers  like you who couldnt believe it .
> You open your mouth with your stupid comments all the time . So dont try to check me when you yourself cant back it up . I said and I will say it again put up some money where your mouth is if you  want to call me out about my hoppers and dancers . Thats all .
> ...




:wow:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 13 2009, 10:15 AM~15066223
> *U are asking for somthin new and you want me to pull apart and tape a car I built in fuckin 2006??? that is now gone?? Its been retired since last year . We are almost in the year 2010 . Dumb ass.
> Second , the car had a SEE THROUGH trunk window in  for non believers  like you who couldnt believe it .
> You open your mouth with your stupid comments all the time . So dont try to check me when you yourself cant back it up . I said and I will say it again put up some money where your mouth is if you  want to call me out about my hoppers and dancers . Thats all .
> ...



DAMN ******-- dont you get it- I SAID IM SIC OF HEARIN BLA BLA BLA BAOUT YOUR VIDEOS and YOUR HOPERS AND YOUR PUMPS-- i could care less about em- I NEVER SAID IT WASNT TRUE. I jus said if you wanna keep braggin bout bullshit-- brag about somethin knew.. SHUT THE FUC UP ALREADY WITH YOUR NONSENSE.. 

Oh yeah- and mine aint RENT money-- been payin house paymennts since I was 21


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 13 2009, 02:31 PM~15067783
> *sssssssssssup ssssssssstevie, u coming down for the super show?
> *


yesssssssssssss sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssir


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 02:52 PM~15053382
> *and believe we will open our shop very soon and you know what will make us better then you.................we will sell quality shit ............then we will pull shit off the shelf and prove it works.....................as i said before yes we lost.....we aint crying but you will get chopped up.....promise you that..................
> 
> and yes i was roilling my neon...as my daily driver while you roll what...a benz????ooohhhhh
> ...


WOW UR A CHAMP TALKING BACK TO A FEMALE LIKE THAT.. HAVE SOME RESPT DOG WTF IS WRONG WIT U.. U GUYZ AINT CHOPPN NO ONE UP GET UR TATTOO SHYT RIGHT FIRST BROTHER INSTEAD OF JUMPIN FROM SHOP TO SHOP.. THATS ON THE REAL..GET YOUR SHIT WORKN.. EARN SOME GHETTO FAME DO SOMETHIN OTHER THEN BEIN A LAYITLOW WARRIOR..


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:46 AM~15050085
> *hahahahah
> i guess i have to agree cause he did make that up....well since black magic doesnt have anything single pumped that works......it will be all double pistons im sure
> *


 :uh: I BELIVE THIS IS A SINGLE PUMP BM OUT OF THE 559


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 14 2009, 02:59 AM~15073685
> *WOW UR A CHAMP TALKING BACK TO A FEMALE LIKE THAT.. HAVE SOME RESPT DOG WTF IS WRONG WIT U.. U GUYZ AINT CHOPPN NO ONE UP GET UR TATTOO SHYT RIGHT FIRST BROTHER INSTEAD OF JUMPIN FROM SHOP TO SHOP.. THATS ON THE REAL..GET YOUR SHIT WORKN.. EARN SOME GHETTO FAME DO SOMETHIN OTHER THEN BEIN A LAYITLOW WARRIOR..
> *


what holmes.............................ok.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2009, 03:02 PM~14971906
> *i havent been talking shit at all...wait till tomorrow when my car will be done...you havent heard shit yet...
> *


Still waiting on pics and vids


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 14 2009, 02:17 AM~15073705
> *:uh: I BELIVE THIS IS A SINGLE PUMP BM OUT OF THE 559
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is b.m.h ...single pump and yes it does work... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 14 2009, 02:05 PM~15077980
> *yes it is b.m.h ...single pump and yes it does work... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea it does... whats up cabron.. u ready for a road trip :biggrin: lol


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 14 2009, 02:59 AM~15073685
> *WOW UR A CHAMP TALKING BACK TO A FEMALE LIKE THAT.. HAVE SOME RESPT DOG WTF IS WRONG WIT U.. U GUYZ AINT CHOPPN NO ONE UP GET UR TATTOO SHYT RIGHT FIRST BROTHER INSTEAD OF JUMPIN FROM SHOP TO SHOP.. THATS ON THE REAL..GET YOUR SHIT WORKN.. EARN SOME GHETTO FAME DO SOMETHIN OTHER THEN BEIN A LAYITLOW WARRIOR..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

delete this topic,


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 14 2009, 05:39 PM~15078812
> *delete this topic,
> *


 :angry: :angry: *no lol*


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 14 2009, 02:29 PM~15078170
> *:biggrin: yea it does... whats up cabron.. u ready for a road trip  :biggrin: lol
> *


ready.... :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Sep 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15078359
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP bROther... READY FOR VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

b.m.h single pump


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 14 2009, 03:39 PM~15078812
> *delete this topic,
> *


BAN YOURSELF :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15084301
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15084301
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 14 2009, 10:25 PM~15083439
> *WHATS UP bROther... READY FOR VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15084301
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big AUTOMATIC! takin it a whole new level! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 27 2009, 10:13 PM~14905846
> *Thats right! What up Chris  :biggrin:
> *


hey got any old pics of Alberts old blue regal?????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 13 2009, 10:14 PM~15071315
> *DAMN ******-- dont you get it- I SAID IM SIC OF HEARIN BLA BLA BLA BAOUT YOUR VIDEOS and YOUR HOPERS AND YOUR PUMPS-- i could care less about em- I NEVER SAID IT WASNT TRUE. I jus said if you wanna keep braggin bout bullshit-- brag about somethin knew.. SHUT THE FUC UP ALREADY WITH YOUR NONSENSE..
> 
> Oh yeah- and mine aint RENT money-- been payin house paymennts since I was 21
> *





http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm197/07usamotorsports/***.jpg


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 04:05 PM~15089301
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*TOMMY THE PACKAGE NEVA CAME..U MIGHT WANNA TRACK IT DOWN....OR PM ME THE TRACKING ####................ *:uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15087569
> *http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm197/07usamotorsports/***.jpg
> *



You jus watchin me stROke my dic to your BULLSHIT-- you the ****** for watchin  
:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Sup swiph.....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15084301
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 15 2009, 09:14 PM~15093980
> *Sup swiph.....
> *


what up big dawg-- whats good wit ya


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 15 2009, 11:13 PM~15094781
> *looking good
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 15 2009, 11:40 PM~15095480
> *what up big dawg-- whats good wit ya
> *


SAME SHIT HOMIE....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 17 2009, 11:10 PM~15115617
> *SAME SHIT HOMIE....
> *



I feel ya on that- its jus DAY BY DAY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR BMH































AND THE BMH HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2009, 09:57 PM~15124143
> *TO THE TOP FOR BMH
> AND THE BMH HATERS :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sup SWIPH, how you doing bRO, hit me up with anything you need, when was the vacation date starting for you again?  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 19 2009, 08:40 AM~15126023
> *sup SWIPH, how you doing bRO, hit me up with anything you need, when was the vacation date starting for you again?   :biggrin:
> *


Jus day by day. right now Im jus chargin batteries and gettin ready to head to pueblo. Ill be around for about another week and a half.

THANKX bRO


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1usamotorsports.com, GARCIA CUSTOMS




:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 19 2009, 09:15 AM~15126378
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 1usamotorsports.com, GARCIA CUSTOMS
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 19 2009, 11:00 AM~15126583
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


thats all a pro flopper nut swinger can say cuz BMH took over this topic!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

i thought your not about black magic.....now whos the nut rider


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN NUTS FOR LIFE_@Sep 19 2009, 12:38 PM~15127007
> *i thought your not about black magic.....now whos the nut rider
> *


your still the nut-rider.....im just stating the facts BMH has posted cars on the bumper and pro flopper hasn't :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU FUCKIN NUT SWINGER!!!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Sep 19 2009, 10:08 AM~15126620
> *thats all a pro flopper nut swinger can say cuz BMH took over this topic!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for the kangs :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 19 2009, 11:13 PM~15130285
> *ttt for the kangs  :biggrin:
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPP STEVIE

























YOU NUT SWINGER :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

So whens the 40 car hop???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 19 2009, 11:37 PM~15130514
> *So whens the 40 car hop???
> *


I tought it was 20...10 each side...

How u been Chris


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 10:20 PM~15130363
> *SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPP STEVIE
> YOU NUT SWINGER :biggrin:
> *


sssssssssssssssssssssshhsssssssssssssss dont tell every1 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 20 2009, 01:14 AM~15131080
> *sssssssssssssssssssssshhsssssssssssssss dont tell every1  :biggrin:
> *


o.k


BlackMagicHydraulics, TROUBLESOMEI C U blood :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup oj :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 10:47 PM~15130611
> *I tought it was 20...10 each side...
> 
> How u been Chris
> *


Nope .....20 each side.......so it will be plenty fair..basic street,all the way to radical.....that will determine the true kings of this shit.......


Oh.....and im cool......thanks for asking :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 20 2009, 01:33 AM~15131152
> *Nope .....20 each side.......so it will be plenty fair..basic street,all the way to radical.....that will determine the true kings of this shit.......
> Oh.....and im cool......thanks for asking :cheesy:
> *


hows the homie..WATCHER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 12:38 AM~15131167
> *hows the homie..WATCHER
> *


SHHHHHHHHHH......HE JUST FELL ASLEEP


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 20 2009, 01:48 AM~15131186
> *SHHHHHHHHHH......HE JUST FELL ASLEEP
> *


was up all night partying huh


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

I prefer BMH!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BGIZZLE_@Sep 20 2009, 10:14 AM~15132292
> *I prefer BMH!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


yea me toooo :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave: sup guys


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Sep 22 2009, 09:02 PM~15158230
> *:wave: sup guys
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: same ol, shit!!!!! different toilet :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey ron can u reply to my pm if can. Shoots!


----------



## myllac (Sep 28, 2006)

*what has happened here.......BMH has the same cross of 2pac *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by myllac_@Sep 25 2009, 08:47 PM~15189253
> *what has happened here.......BMH has the same cross of 2pac
> *



NO NO NO- TUPAC HAS THE SAME CROSS AS BMH. I guess Tupac was a supporter of the TOP DAWGS IN THE GAME


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 03:02 PM~15209233
> *NO NO NO- TUPAC HAS THE SAME CROSS AS BMH. I guess Tupac was a supporter of the TOP DAWGS IN THE GAME
> *


they took him out in vegas too...thats how much he was down for the cause


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2009, 06:37 PM~15212129
> *they took him out in vegas too...thats how much he was down for the cause
> *


I heard SUGE KNIGHT was a PRO HOPPER CHEERLEADER and wasnt likin the fact that TUPAC was keepin it real with THE BMH-- guess he felt like that was reason enough to have his ass taken out :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 28 2009, 08:02 PM~15213194
> *THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT
> *


Well post some pics of the double pump you are bustin out with then :0 











































:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 07:42 PM~15212175
> *I heard SUGE KNIGHT was a PRO HOPPER CHEERLEADER and wasnt likin the fact that TUPAC was keepin it real with THE BMH-- guess he felt like that was reason enough to have his ass taken out :0
> *




You need to be takin out of this thread........... :buttkick:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 29 2009, 10:33 AM~15218076
> *You need to be takin out of this thread........... :buttkick:
> *



You jus need to be takin out period


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 




IM 100 % ANTI-VIOLENCE........I MAY NOT COME BACK TO THIS TOPIC :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 29 2009, 08:21 PM~15223916
> *:0
> IM 100 % ANTI-VIOLENCE........I MAY NOT COME BACK TO THIS TOPIC  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 29 2009, 08:34 PM~15224141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Now that should be an LIL quote of the year huh Angel :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Ron 

Read your PM brother.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 08:42 PM~15212175
> *I heard SUGE KNIGHT was a PRO HOPPER CHEERLEADER and wasnt likin the fact that TUPAC was keepin it real with THE BMH-- guess he felt like that was reason enough to have his ass taken out :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 29 2009, 08:35 PM~15224155
> *Now that should be an LIL quote of the year huh Angel :biggrin:
> *


NAW YOU EVER SEEN MUFASA AT WORK :dunno: !!!!!........I HAVE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ANTI VIOLENT.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

...bump


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 29 2009, 09:14 PM~15223818
> *You jus need to be takin out period
> *



Yup true , outa your girls room .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 30 2009, 07:21 AM~15226435
> *Yup true , outa your girls room .
> 
> 
> ...





QUOTE THIS :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 30 2009, 06:21 AM~15226435
> *Yup true , outa your girls room .
> 
> 
> ...


Jus dont try and run out with out payin ya bill- that shit will get ya caught up quic


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Sep 29 2009, 08:34 PM~15224141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

so is the hop that MUFASA brought up still going down? :0 maybe in vegas supershow? :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigd63 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------

